# ~~RED~~ Custom Paint and Pinstriping



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

This is some of my work, new and old..........


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

I have been in the auto industry since I was 14 years old. I have worked at dealerships since I was 16 years. I am 26 now and I quit doing body repair almost two years ago to start my own business doing custom work. I have actually been working on custom cars with my dad and friends as long as I can remember, but I just started doing it on my own two years ago. I do Pinstriping, leafing, custom paint work, full color change, full frame off restorations. I prefer to work in my own space but I am willing to travel.

This is my work, feel free to comment.


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

You should pattern out the top of that 61........... Oh shit wait it's a vert :cheesy: nice work man


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)




----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)




----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)




----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

This is a full fiberglass kit, many hours in making this fit and look like it would have from factory.


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)




----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)




----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

This is the car that I buit for myself, I dont own it anymore.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

ive met red and seen his work first hand and dude is very detail orientated. and very humble. nice work


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

more of my body and paint work......


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)




----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)




----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 25 2009, 11:34 AM~14875481
> *ive met red and seen his work first hand and dude is very detail orientated. and very humble. nice work
> *


thanks Kenny


----------



## TURTLE 62 (Mar 18, 2009)

you do realy clena work :thumbsup:


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

F... nice 64


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

Bump ...


----------



## southside customs (Mar 9, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)




----------



## nyd40cal (Mar 12, 2006)

holy shit .... thats some nice work !!


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

wow homie, you do really good werk


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

thanks guys....


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)




----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

lookin real good


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

youve got some amazing skills, your old 64 is beautiful


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
i heard you were in jersey not long ago...you shoulda hit me up


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

absolutely gorgeous work!!!


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

I havent been to Jersy yet, in a couple months Im going to pick up my sister from Fort Dix and then we are going to NYC. You live close to that Dino?


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Aug 26 2009, 08:02 PM~14892356
> *absolutely gorgeous work!!!
> *


Thank you,  How is that car comming? Im looking forward to seeing that in person.


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Aug 27 2009, 07:29 AM~14895471
> *I havent been to Jersy yet, in a couple months Im going to pick up my sister from Fort Dix and then we are going to NYC. You live close to that Dino?
> *



about an hour from each


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by showandgo+Aug 26 2009, 05:14 PM~14890553-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks Jimmy, and Brett


----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA (Oct 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Aug 27 2009, 05:29 AM~14895471
> *I havent been to Jersy yet, in a couple months Im going to pick up my sister from Fort Dix and then we are going to NYC. You live close to that Dino?
> *


HIT ME UP WHEN YOU COME THREW NYC!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dino+Aug 27 2009, 07:07 AM~14895917-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Im going to try to let you guys know when im going, we will be their for 3 days, so that would be real cool hanging out with you guys and Bean! :biggrin:


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

my new logo, getting ready to have shirts made.......


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

real nice work homie. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FULLYCLOWNIN_@Aug 27 2009, 01:38 PM~14899737
> *:thumbsup:
> *


hows that car comming?


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

couple jro took of jeffs old caddy red done the sriping


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)




----------



## Royalty (Nov 27, 2001)

Ready to see some stripes and clear! :0 You coming out to Black Sunday?


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

doubt it


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

TTT FOR SOME NICE CLEAN WORK


----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA (Oct 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Aug 29 2009, 09:50 PM~14923666
> *TTT FOR SOME NICE CLEAN WORK
> *


RED DOING IT BIG LIKE ALWAYS!!


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

Love your work.


----------



## peewee the pinstriper (Aug 16, 2005)

Red yer shit looks real nice!!!! awesome....


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

bad ass work


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)




----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)




----------



## blue monte ls (May 5, 2008)

doing some nice work man keep it up , u goin to have any fat guy shirts?


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

the only way i will order them is if they someone ask for one. They just cost so much, if you want one let me know.


----------



## caranto (Jul 26, 2004)

Pic with the fades on the white center and the Culver Customs logo


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

thanks for posting that, one day ill be able to do it off mine. Its still real new, lol.
:biggrin:


----------



## Armando84 (Aug 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Aug 25 2009, 11:24 AM~14875409
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by caranto_@Sep 3 2009, 11:37 AM~14970508
> * Pic with the fades on the white center and the Culver Customs logo
> 
> 
> ...



this top is looking badass bro


----------



## granpa (Oct 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by caranto_@Sep 3 2009, 11:37 AM~14970508
> * Pic with the fades on the white center and the Culver Customs logo
> 
> 
> ...


i think i'm in love


----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)

Love your work Josh!


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

I spy some top notch work here


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

thanks for the props guys, Iv got a lot of approvals buy some good people! :biggrin:


----------



## 63 Pimpala (Apr 16, 2005)

shits lookin good Josh. Lets see some before and after pics of that frame


----------



## 66since96 (Jul 17, 2008)

Nice work, good to hear someone down south putting down like that.
You have any suggestions of people in the Nashville area for some stripping?


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

I dont know of anyone personally. if you want to bring it to me, you can bring it one weekend and pic it up the next.


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 63 Pimpala_@Sep 4 2009, 07:13 AM~14979125
> *shits lookin good Josh.  Lets see some before and after pics of that frame
> *


Ill take some befor I get started. Im having a driveway, and patio put in right now and its really killing me on time. So Im behind right now, I know you said you wasent in a hurry but I promise Ill get on it asap.


----------



## 63 Pimpala (Apr 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Sep 4 2009, 02:28 PM~14981437
> *Ill take some befor I get started. Im having a driveway, and patio put in right now and its really killing me on time. So Im behind right now, I know you said you wasent in a hurry but I promise Ill get on it asap.
> *


Take your time homie, I'm in no rush I just like to see pics of my baby.


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)




----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Sep 4 2009, 03:28 PM~14981437
> *Ill take some befor I get started. Im having a driveway, and patio put in right now and its really killing me on time. So Im behind right now, I know you said you wasent in a hurry but I promise Ill get on it asap.
> *


good for you man, you deserve a nice driveway up to that spray booth, I mean garage.


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)




----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

if anyone needs to get ahold of me I wont have a phone for afew days, just PM me and Ill get right back to you.


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

ttt


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

TTT from your number one critic.....lol....jk


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

Bump


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

thanks Marvin,  Im going to be in NY sat. the 26th so hopfully we will be able to hang out for a min.


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

lookin good Josh I hope we can do something on mine soon


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)




----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Sep 8 2009, 10:24 AM~15012623
> *TTT from your number one critic.....lol....jk
> *


critic of what? lol :biggrin:


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

Cooking :cheesy:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Sep 9 2009, 08:37 AM~15024172
> *Cooking :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

:thumbsup: very nice work :thumbsup:


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

Thank you


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Sep 9 2009, 08:37 AM~15024172
> *Cooking :cheesy:
> *



sample sample/.......lol


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## crucialjp (Jan 25, 2004)

Nice Work!! Real nice patterns :thumbsup:


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)




----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA (Oct 10, 2007)

ttt for the “THE BEST FROM THE MIDWEST”


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

I dont know about all that, but thank you


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BROOKLYNBUSA_@Sep 13 2009, 11:05 PM~15070342
> *ttt for the “THE BEST FROM THE MIDWEST”
> *


agreed


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

TTT


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BROOKLYNBUSA_@Sep 13 2009, 08:05 PM~15070342
> *ttt for the “THE BEST FROM THE MIDWEST”
> *



i agree with this 

your paintjobs have a west coast lowrider influence to them cant wait to see what your working on next :thumbsup:


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Sep 15 2009, 04:12 PM~15090465
> *i agree with this
> 
> your paintjobs have a west coast lowrider influence to them cant wait to see what your working on next :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks bro, I am very influenced by the westcoast. There is some great artist out that way, including you! You are already doing things that I have been trying to figure out how to do for a couple years now. Im just trying to keep up with you kats!  ......oh and think you are going to like the Riviera that Im doing next.. :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Sep 16 2009, 04:50 AM~15095992
> *Thanks bro, I am very influenced by the westcoast. There is some great artist out that way, including you!  You are already doing things that I have been trying to figure out how to do for a couple years now. Im just trying to keep up with you kats!  ......oh and think you are going to like the Riviera that Im doing next.. :biggrin:
> *



thanks brotha


:0 i love rivis


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

hurry up and start on the rivi already


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

I have to finish the Caddy first, the do all the body work on a frame off 63, and paint a X frame, then I can start it.


----------



## 63 Pimpala (Apr 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Sep 17 2009, 07:45 AM~15106120
> *I have to finish the Caddy first, the do all the body work on a frame off 63, and paint a X frame, then I can start it.
> *


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Sep 17 2009, 05:45 AM~15106120
> *I have to finish the Caddy first, the do all the body work on a frame off 63, and paint a X frame, then I can start it.
> *


 :biggrin: josh is the man  and no im not kissing your ass :biggrin: 



























well maybe alittle :biggrin:


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)




----------



## super chipper (Mar 30, 2007)

nice work guy!!


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

ttt


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

I picked up a 1959 Apache today, Im going to make this my shop truck, nothing special just a cool driver. I have a lot of plans for it, just gonna take a little time.


----------



## WrazedWrong (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Sep 22 2009, 08:46 PM~15158927
> *I picked up a 1959 Apache today, Im going to make this my shop truck, nothing special just a cool driver. I have a lot of plans for it, just gonna take a little time.
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good can't wait to see it after your finished with it


----------



## Royalty (Nov 27, 2001)

Only under one condition with this truck be cool. THE CARPET STAYS! :biggrin:


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

yep, Im glueing it in right now


----------



## caranto (Jul 26, 2004)

Josh(RED) started on my leafing.....


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Sep 22 2009, 08:46 PM~15158927
> *I picked up a 1959 Apache today, Im going to make this my shop truck, nothing special just a cool driver. I have a lot of plans for it, just gonna take a little time.
> 
> 
> ...


nice :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

caddy looks real good also


----------



## JOHNNYSUEDE (Sep 24, 2009)

This came out real nice, those kits can be such a pain to make right, great work on your stripes and patterns on the others as well.


> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Aug 25 2009, 12:21 PM~14875375
> *This is a full fiberglass kit, many hours in making this fit and look like it would have from factory.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Royalty (Nov 27, 2001)

TTT


----------



## janglelang (Jun 26, 2007)

got a 83 caddy 90'd out i want it candy pink blah blah blah how much?


----------



## nittygritty (Mar 13, 2006)

I've seen the copper colored 64 in person and it is flawless.Top notch work for sure. :biggrin:


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

Thanks Nitty


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 63 Pimpala (Apr 16, 2005)

looking good, I'm diggin that truck.


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 63 Pimpala_@Oct 2 2009, 09:59 AM~15248590
> *looking good, I'm diggin that truck.
> *


Thanks, Im looking forward to starting on it. Something new for me.


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

The start of a 63 that I am doing for Jason Of Pinky Inc. This one is going to be NICE!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Oct 4 2009, 05:33 PM~15266044
> *The start of a 63 that I am doing for Jason Of Pinky Inc.  This one is going to be NICE!!!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



Can't wait to see what you come up with on this one :biggrin:


----------



## mrpuppet (Nov 30, 2008)

X2


----------



## Royalty (Nov 27, 2001)

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Oct 4 2009, 06:33 PM~15266044
> *The start of a 63 that I am doing for Jason Of Pinky Inc.  This one is going to be NICE!!!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


I hope so that last one looked like crap! :biggrin: jk


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

:0


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Oct 4 2009, 05:33 PM~15266044
> *The start of a 63 that I am doing for Jason Of Pinky Inc.  This one is going to be NICE!!!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes:


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)




----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Royalty_@Oct 4 2009, 07:21 PM~15266943
> *I hope so that last one looked like crap! :biggrin: jk
> *


Thanks a lot Justin


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

yeah too bad the owner of the 63s a punk. he wont know how to handle a nice car :0


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Oct 6 2009, 12:06 PM~15282978
> *yeah too bad the owner of the 63s a punk. he wont know how to handle a nice car :0
> *


ha ha you a funny guy :biggrin: hows your bucket coming?


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

lookin good man :thumbsup:


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Oct 6 2009, 12:06 PM~15282978
> *yeah too bad the owner of the 63s a punk. he wont know how to handle a nice car :0
> *


It should be nice and strong, its so damn ruff I think Im going to have 3 gallons of mud on just the shell...haha :biggrin:


----------



## 313Rider (Dec 8, 2002)

nice work lookin good


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Oct 7 2009, 08:32 AM~15290635
> *It should be nice and strong, its so damn ruff I think Im going to have 3 gallons of mud on just the shell...haha  :biggrin:
> *



I thought you were going to put lead in it. :biggrin:


----------



## cornfield3wheelin' (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Oct 7 2009, 11:08 AM~15291499
> *I thought you were going to put lead in it.  :biggrin:
> *


That's what everybody out here does! :biggrin: _Right?_


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

damnit the secrets out :0 :biggrin:


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

It wont need led with all this Bondo Im having to put in it!


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

hahahaha. I can't wait to watch this car come together. Jason better get on the ball. :0


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

Yes he better, he has challanged me so he better get to work! :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## Prez of the I (Sep 3, 2005)

Yeah yeah, he do pretty good work. :biggrin: J/K You da man.


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

Thanks Dee, give me a call sometime.


----------



## 63 Pimpala (Apr 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Oct 7 2009, 01:12 PM~15293178
> *It wont need led with all this Bondo Im having to put in it!
> *


 :0


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 63 Pimpala_@Oct 8 2009, 01:11 PM~15303885
> *:0
> *


just kidding, yours is on stands and getting started next week


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Oct 7 2009, 11:12 AM~15293178
> *It wont need led with all this Bondo Im having to put in it!
> *


easy,easy :biggrin:


----------



## 63 Pimpala (Apr 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Oct 8 2009, 03:19 PM~15303954
> *just kidding, yours is on stands and getting started next week
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Oct 6 2009, 12:32 PM~15283204
> *ha ha you a funny guy :biggrin:  hows your bucket coming?
> *


bucket is coming along nicely should only be 10 to 12 more years lolol


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Oct 10 2009, 05:41 PM~15321165
> *bucket is coming along nicely should only be 10 to 12 more years lolol
> *


hahaha, sounds like you build them like me slooowww... :biggrin:


----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)

Sorry we couldn't meet up in NY...
 
next time...


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Oct 10 2009, 05:41 PM~15321165
> *bucket is coming along nicely should only be 10 to 12 more years lolol
> *


i hear ya :biggrin:


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DrasticNYC_@Oct 11 2009, 08:40 AM~15323775
> *Sorry we couldn't meet up in NY...
> 
> next time...
> *


Sorry Marvin, it was a hectic weekend. I really wanted to come to your house, but next time we will plan it out better!


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

thanks for having us over this weekend homie


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

It was my pleasure, wish you all could have stayed longer. We will have it again next year, maybe a little earlyer so its not so cool.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by caranto_@Sep 23 2009, 05:54 PM~15167682
> *Josh(RED) started on my leafing.....
> 
> 
> ...


i got a 2dr caprice im about to do in these same colors..
white with a blu pearl and blue leaf.


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

it looks real nice together.  Ill be checking in to see it Sic


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Oct 12 2009, 05:15 PM~15334980
> *it looks real nice together.   Ill be checking in to see it Sic
> *


yep.. nice colors..

ill get started on it soon..


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)




----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

hey nothing in my topic :biggrin:


----------



## 63 Pimpala (Apr 16, 2005)

whats good Red? did you start the frame yet?


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 63 Pimpala_@Oct 16 2009, 11:57 AM~15378309
> *whats good Red?  did you start the frame yet?
> *


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

some progress pics of Pinkys 63










































My crew! :biggrin:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Oct 16 2009, 10:18 PM~15382799
> *some progress pics of Pinkys 63
> 
> 
> ...


I HOPE YOUR PAYING THESE LITTLE GUYS......


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Oct 16 2009, 08:20 PM~15382816
> *I HOPE YOUR PAYING THESE LITTLE GUYS......
> *


they are helping with dads bill, atleast thats what Bob said. :biggrin:


----------



## 63 Pimpala (Apr 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Oct 16 2009, 10:18 PM~15382799
> *some progress pics of Pinkys 63
> 
> 
> ...


what the hell kinda sweat shop are you running down there??



:biggrin:


----------



## 63 Pimpala (Apr 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Oct 16 2009, 10:16 PM~15382786
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

one that gets stuff done!


----------



## 63 Pimpala (Apr 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Oct 18 2009, 07:23 PM~15394220
> *one that gets stuff done!
> *


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

ttt


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

damn server


----------



## ABES1963 (Apr 13, 2007)

Alsome work!! :biggrin: 
do u have more of this 1








:biggrin:


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)




----------



## 63hardtoprider (Feb 8, 2008)

time to laugh some

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qJKI0SQLxp4


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

ttt


----------



## 63 Pimpala (Apr 16, 2005)

Any new pics Red?


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

Bean them boys haven't stopped talkin bout workin , he did more than any dollar amount could do... He made their night that night


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)

really nice work there.... :thumbsup:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Gorilla Bob_@Oct 22 2009, 02:34 PM~15435170
> *Bean them boys haven't stopped talkin bout workin , he did more than any dollar amount could do... He made their night that night
> *


*HE BETTER PAY THOSE BOYS GOOD MONEY AND A LUNCH BREAK...*


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

Im going to take care of them, dont you guys worry so much. I promise im not that bad of a guy no matter what you have been told! haha :biggrin: 

Hey Bob, show Bean what i gave them awhile back so he knows im taking care of them.


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 63 Pimpala_@Oct 22 2009, 11:50 AM~15434792
> *Any new pics Red?
> *


I will have some for you today


----------



## 63 Pimpala (Apr 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Oct 23 2009, 07:02 AM~15443000
> *I will have some for you today
> *


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

I about a day mores work and it will be ready to prime........


----------



## 63hardtoprider (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Oct 23 2009, 04:53 PM~15447082
> *I about a day mores work and it will be ready to prime........
> 
> 
> ...



my frame next!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 63hardtoprider_@Oct 23 2009, 02:17 PM~15447296
> *my frame next!!!!  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 63hardtoprider_@Oct 23 2009, 05:17 PM~15447296
> *my frame next!!!!  :biggrin:
> *



BALLIN.....lol....nice work josh.....


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)




----------



## 63 Pimpala (Apr 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Oct 23 2009, 03:53 PM~15447082
> *I about a day mores work and it will be ready to prime........
> 
> 
> ...


lookin good homie, take your time. keep the pics coming


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)




----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

TTT


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

bump for bad ass work.


----------



## 63hardtoprider (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Oct 27 2009, 02:30 PM~15481548
> *bump for bad ass work.
> *


damn russ, don't you ever work?


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 63hardtoprider_@Oct 27 2009, 03:16 PM~15481965
> *damn russ, don't you ever work?
> *



hater.....lol


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

the White Caddy....























































and my new fridge in the shop..


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

:wow:


----------



## WrazedWrong (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Oct 28 2009, 12:26 PM~15493330
> *the White Caddy....
> 
> 
> ...


I like that :biggrin:


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

I really hope yours is next. :biggrin:


----------



## 63hardtoprider (Feb 8, 2008)

Riviera + Culver paint + pinstriping = sex on wheels.


----------



## WrazedWrong (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~+Oct 28 2009, 05:08 PM~15496107-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Agreed :biggrin:


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

Thats a good name Lee


----------



## 63 Pimpala (Apr 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Oct 28 2009, 02:26 PM~15493330
> *the White Caddy....
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 looks good man


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

Thanks man, we can put a little something on the frame if you like.


----------



## cornfield3wheelin' (Apr 8, 2006)

Do you make house calls for leafing and putting down some stripes ??? :0


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

yes I do


----------



## granpa (Oct 6, 2002)

whats up nephew hahahaha i think i'm in love with the white caddy


----------



## cornfield3wheelin' (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Oct 29 2009, 02:01 PM~15503924
> *yes I do
> *


I will pm you my number! :biggrin:


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by granpa_@Oct 29 2009, 11:02 AM~15503932
> *whats up nephew hahahaha i think i'm in love with the white caddy
> *


whats up Pepaw, how you been? Thanks you


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs+Oct 28 2009, 12:48 PM~15493554-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it was good talking to you two today, ill be seeing you all in a few weeks.


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Oct 29 2009, 02:34 PM~15505784
> *it was good talking to you two today, ill be seeing you all in a few weeks.
> *


you to bro. tell timdog lunch is on him. :cheesy: i took your advice and just got back from getting that gps. its allot nicer than the tom tom. :thumbsup: even tells me gas prices :biggrin:


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

yea, they are great for the road.


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Oct 29 2009, 06:25 PM~15508176
> *yea, they are great for the road.
> *


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)




----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)




----------



## cornfield3wheelin' (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Oct 29 2009, 05:34 PM~15505784
> *it was good talking to you two today, ill be seeing you all in a few weeks.
> *


You too Josh, and definately a few weeks!  :0


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)




----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Oct 30 2009, 10:07 AM~15514181
> *
> *


x2


----------



## 63hardtoprider (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Oct 29 2009, 08:31 AM~15501530
> *Thats  a good name Lee
> *


what about "ante up"? or "switched intentions"


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

i like switched intentions because those old rivi fans gonna be hating the lowrider version....lol


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

I like that too


----------



## WrazedWrong (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 63hardtoprider_@Oct 30 2009, 02:08 PM~15515884
> *what about "ante up"? or "switched intentions"
> *


Both of those are cool


----------



## caranto (Jul 26, 2004)

Stripeing all done,just need to clear,wetsand and buff!.....Josh really out did himself with this one...BEAUTIFUL WORK!!! The pinstripe with the leaf looks amazing


----------



## caranto (Jul 26, 2004)

one more....


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

:wow: caranto you do amazing work and with red on the paint this caddy will be killin them


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

Thanks Tommy, and thanks for posting the new ones J


----------



## caranto (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Oct 31 2009, 07:13 PM~15524790
> *:wow: caranto you do amazing work and with red on the paint this caddy will be killin them
> *


  thanks!


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

very nice


----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA (Oct 10, 2007)

damn mid west i love the work coming out of there crazy!!!!


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BROOKLYNBUSA_@Nov 1 2009, 02:49 PM~15529385
> *damn mid west i love the work coming out of there crazy!!!!
> *


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

cant wait to let you do my next project. have you ever painted a bike frame before?


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

Looking good of course. 

And Tommy I owe you anyway so lunch will be on me.............:uh: I mean I will pay for your lunch. How about the WC lounge?


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

mmmmmmmmm cheese burgers.........mmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Nov 2 2009, 01:51 PM~15536987
> *mmmmmmmmm cheese burgers.........mmmmmmmmmmm
> *



Easy there Fatty you are on a diet. :biggrin:


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

yeah yeah i know.....i cant help that it sounds good....lol.....i should go have some tonight....i havent had hardly anything all day....


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

whats going on fellas :biggrin:


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by timdog57+Nov 2 2009, 08:59 AM~15535919-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nadda, just working hard trying to pay the bills, you? whats up with the truck?


----------



## 63 Pimpala (Apr 16, 2005)

whats good Red?


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

fresh clear.......


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 63 Pimpala_@Nov 2 2009, 01:25 PM~15538551
> *whats good Red?
> *


working hard man, how about yourself?


----------



## 63 Pimpala (Apr 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Nov 2 2009, 03:31 PM~15538612
> *working hard man, how about yourself?
> *


just fuckin around on the ol' LIL


----------



## southside customs (Mar 9, 2009)

lookin good..


( sic)


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Nov 2 2009, 01:23 PM~15538541
> *
> nadda, just working hard trying to pay the bills, you? whats up with the truck?
> *


still no money from insurance,,havent worked in 3 weeks :uh: starving to death  
they taking their sweet ass time

the caddy looks real nice  i cant wait :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Nov 2 2009, 04:23 PM~15538541
> *I hope mine is on your tab too :biggrin:
> *



I guess so.


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by timdog57+Nov 2 2009, 08:59 AM~15535919-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 i may miss breakfast just so i can filler up :cheesy:


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Nov 2 2009, 10:51 AM~15536987
> *mmmmmmmmm cheese burgers.........mmmmmmmmmmm
> *


you come to russ.. i will throw 5 on a cheese burger :biggrin:


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Nov 2 2009, 03:04 PM~15539487
> *still no money from insurance,,havent worked in 3 weeks :uh: starving to death
> they taking their sweet ass time
> 
> ...


Insurance companies are a joke anymore, I hate dealing with them on a claim for myself, and its 10x worse doing a job for one. It should work out for your benefit, if they do their job right.


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

yeah im not real happy with them so far, its taking way to long :uh:


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

yep, they suck. Let me know how it goes


----------



## 63hardtoprider (Feb 8, 2008)

mmmmmm..... satin gunmetal ......


















that paint + this car










= WIN


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

=when you going to let me drive that bitch? :biggrin:


----------



## caranto (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Nov 3 2009, 05:29 PM~15551917
> *=when you going to let me drive that bitch?  :biggrin:
> *


The stain in the passanger seat was from me!(i sheet my pants).....that mofo is INSANE! :biggrin:


----------



## 63hardtoprider (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by caranto_@Nov 3 2009, 07:44 PM~15552074
> *The stain in the passanger seat was from me!(i sheet my pants).....that mofo is INSANE! :biggrin:
> *


It's a little fast... :biggrin:


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

yes it is.......


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 63hardtoprider_@Nov 3 2009, 03:55 PM~15551541
> *mmmmmm..... satin gunmetal ......
> 
> 
> ...


I think its going to look bad ass, lets do it..


----------



## 63hardtoprider (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Nov 3 2009, 10:09 PM~15553535
> *yes it is.......
> *


i was driving down the road like  just chillin, when i look in my rearview and see a black SRT-10 Viper coming up, he was like  , he dropped the hammer, i soon followed







I pulled closer, the other driver was like hno: , then he was like  , I glanced over and was like :nono: , I then waved :wave: , he was like :angry: then :tears: , I then continued to pull away laughing :roflmao: , he then tucked his tail and laid off the gas and was like :burn: , but all the time I know he was like :worship: . Moral of the story is well I don't know but it was fun... :biggrin:


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

what about that time you got your ass handed to you by a 90 ford probe......lol.....


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Nov 3 2009, 09:46 PM~15555522
> *what about that time you got your ass handed to you by a 90 ford probe......lol.....
> *


the floor mat was fold up under his gas pedal. so he was only able to run about 1/2 throttle.... :0


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Nov 4 2009, 07:46 AM~15557874
> *the floor mat was fold up under his gas pedal. so he was only able to run about 1/2 throttle....  :0
> *



What time you coming on saturday fucker? :cheesy:


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Nov 4 2009, 05:05 AM~15557902
> *What time you coming on saturday fucker?  :cheesy:
> *


its a 6 hour drive. so i hope to be there no later than 1 

i got to drop that guys rotissory off then i will be heading to reds.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 63hardtoprider_@Nov 4 2009, 12:15 AM~15555157
> *i was driving down the road like    just chillin, when i look in my rearview and see a black SRT-10 Viper coming up, he was like   , he dropped the hammer, i soon followed
> 
> 
> ...


I love stories with pictures :biggrin:


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Nov 4 2009, 07:46 AM~15557874
> *the floor mat was fold up under his gas pedal. so he was only able to run about 1/2 throttle....  :0
> *



nah im just bustin his balls......i try to make sure he is still on earth....lol.....but for real the evo didnt have the performance stuff that it has now and it definitely wasnt tuned right, but the probe had a turbo the size of a garbage can from the way it sounded.......


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Nov 4 2009, 08:04 AM~15558393
> *nah im just bustin his balls......i try to make sure he is still on earth....lol.....but for real the evo didnt have the performance stuff that it has now and it definitely wasnt tuned right, but the probe had a turbo the size of a garbage can from the way it sounded.......
> *


how much meth did it take to melt that spoon that bad? :0


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Nov 4 2009, 11:33 AM~15558617
> *how much meth did it take to melt that spoon that bad?  :0
> *



Not sure but he said he wanted to lose some pounds so I sold him 6 baggies.


----------



## TRAVIESO87 (Mar 5, 2008)

red you travel?


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TRAVIESO87_@Nov 4 2009, 11:01 AM~15559981
> *red you travel?
> *


yes sir,


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 4 2009, 06:39 AM~15558074
> *I love stories with pictures :biggrin:
> *


I do to........hahaha


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs+Nov 4 2009, 08:33 AM~15558617-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

:roflmao: :roflmao: 
tim your a nut


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

oops :cheesy:


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

:wave:


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Nov 4 2009, 01:29 PM~15559682
> *Not sure but he said he wanted to lose some pounds so I sold him 6 baggies.
> *


nah thanks i like my teeth....lol.....


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by timdog57+Nov 4 2009, 12:15 PM~15560680-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well you sure do have a pretty mouth


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Nov 4 2009, 11:33 AM~15558617
> *how much meth did it take to melt that spoon that bad?  :0
> *


I have seen him in Shepherdsville.


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

~~RED~~, Royalty, Gorilla Bob.............. :wave:


----------



## Royalty (Nov 27, 2001)

I showed Woody pics of the caddy and the first word to come out of his mouth was "Classy".


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Royalty_@Nov 4 2009, 09:29 PM~15566128
> *I showed Woody pics of the caddy and the first word to come out of his mouth was "Classy".
> *


cool, if thats the only response that I get from everyone ill be happy


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Nov 4 2009, 07:11 PM~15564614
> *i can only imagine
> well you sure do have a pretty mouth
> *


 I like the look of your signature....


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: 187_Regal, Gorilla Bob, ~~RED~~

buddies......no **** bob....lol


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

What up fellas... Hey if yall go eat hit me up I'm ready ta get my fat on ! .. I might get the car out sunday too ! Supossed to be in the 70's


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

if you get your car out you need to get a head start. They have so much junk in the way you cant get it out. :angry:


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

dude josh some mexican chic called my phone yesterday looking for culver customs,, i was like ummm i know that guy :biggrin:


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

Guess I go dig it out sat


----------



## Westside Mint 76 (Feb 26, 2002)

:wave:


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Nov 5 2009, 06:36 AM~15568502
> *dude josh some mexican chic called my phone yesterday looking for culver customs,,  i was like ummm i know that guy :biggrin:
> *


Was she interpreting for a def guy? a 317 number? I got a call yesterday from a company that interprets phone calls for def people. She was watching a video with the guy on the other end, and he was doing sighn lanuage as she was telling me what he was saying, and she was telling him what I was saying by video. I thought it was really cool! He had a 68 Impala convertible that he wanted it candy painted. 

If not, what did she say?


----------



## WrazedWrong (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Gorilla Bob_@Nov 4 2009, 10:29 PM~15566678
> *What up fellas... Hey if yall go eat hit me up I'm ready ta get my fat on ! .. I might get the car out sunday too ! Supossed to be in the 70's
> *


and I just took mine apart....that sux


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WrazedWrong_@Nov 5 2009, 07:34 AM~15568704
> *and I just took mine apart....that sux
> *


you cant have your cake and eat it to


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 63hardtoprider_@Nov 3 2009, 05:55 PM~15551541
> *mmmmmm..... satin gunmetal ......
> 
> 
> ...


Gloss black graphics over the flat.


----------



## 63hardtoprider (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Nov 5 2009, 01:16 PM~15570345
> *Gloss black graphics over the flat.
> *


nah, just the satin finish. Not wanting anything too flashy on this, just different. Most of the other people go out and give their car the krylon touch with spray cans to get the look. Not for me, Rather have something that will last.


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 63hardtoprider_@Nov 5 2009, 02:15 PM~15571463
> *nah, just the satin finish. Not wanting anything too flashy on this, just different. Most of the other people go out and give their car the krylon touch with spray cans to get the look. Not for me, Rather have something that will last.
> *


Matt black with matt gunmetal



















Matt black with gloss black flames :thumbsup: 










Sorry for whoring your topic Red


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Nov 5 2009, 01:22 PM~15572209
> *Matt black with matt gunmetal
> 
> 
> ...


holy crap! that custom is sick. Feel free, I like all kinds of cars


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Nov 5 2009, 07:24 AM~15568658
> *Was she interpreting for a def guy?  a 317 number? I got a call yesterday from a company that interprets phone calls for def people. She was watching a video with the guy on the other end, and he was doing sighn lanuage as she was telling me what he was saying, and she was telling him what I was saying by video. I thought it was really cool! He had a 68 Impala convertible that he wanted it candy painted.
> 
> If not, what did she say?
> *


yep that was it


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by WrazedWrong_@Nov 5 2009, 07:34 AM~15568704
> *and I just took mine apart....that sux
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Nov 5 2009, 01:16 PM~15570345
> *Gloss black graphics over the flat.
> *


hell yeah that would look good.....maybe some subtle touches of some tribal shit on the bottom or something,.......


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Nov 5 2009, 04:58 PM~15574500
> *yep that was it
> *


wonder how he came up with your number??


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

bathroom wall at a truck stop? LOL


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Nov 5 2009, 04:26 PM~15572913
> *holy crap! that custom is sick. Feel free, I like all kinds of cars
> *


I painted my sons petal car like that. It turned out pretty cool but I never had enough time to pinstrip with silver ,so I really didn't take to many pictures of it. Another thought would be pinstriping with a gloss black.


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

:wave: see ya tomorrow homie.


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Nov 5 2009, 11:13 PM~15576794
> *hell yeah that would look good.....maybe some subtle touches of some tribal shit on the bottom or something,.......
> *


none of that shit. I seen a streetrod at the nationals that was flat black with gloss black pinstriping and it was bad ass.


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Nov 6 2009, 06:56 AM~15580343
> *bathroom wall at a truck stop? LOL
> *


ha ha :biggrin:


----------



## caprice 66 (Oct 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Nov 2 2009, 01:30 PM~15538604
> *fresh clear.......
> 
> 
> ...


 SUP JOSH! WOW LOOKS GOOD :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by caprice 66_@Nov 6 2009, 09:48 PM~15588347
> *SUP JOSH! WOW LOOKS GOOD :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:
> *


What up, thanks bro


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Nov 6 2009, 07:47 PM~15587264
> *:wave: see ya tomorrow homie.
> *


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2009)

damn bro, you do real nice work.. ttt


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Nov 7 2009, 06:03 PM~15593743
> *damn bro, you do real nice work.. ttt
> *


yeah for a ginger :biggrin:


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

Thank you


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Nov 7 2009, 08:04 PM~15594488
> *yeah for a ginger :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## 63hardtoprider (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Nov 8 2009, 10:09 AM~15596900
> *:uh:
> *


ginger kids from South Park, BE CAREFUL they carry the disease Ginger-vitus....


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

:rofl:


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by 63hardtoprider_@Nov 8 2009, 03:14 PM~15599508
> *ginger kids from South Park, BE CAREFUL they carry the disease Ginger-vitus....
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 63 Pimpala (Apr 16, 2005)

hey Josh, hows it coming? you got an ETA? no rush just curious.


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 63 Pimpala_@Nov 9 2009, 01:06 PM~15608881
> *hey Josh, hows it coming? you got an ETA?  no rush just curious.
> *


It will be done within 3 weeks time. I have it in primer and getting ready to put the second prime on it this week, just haven't had time to post the pics. I'm going to try to get it fliped over the first of next week and do the top side.


----------



## 63 Pimpala (Apr 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Nov 9 2009, 07:17 PM~15611771
> *It will be done within 3 weeks time. I have it in primer and getting ready to put the second prime on it this week, just haven't had time to post the pics. I'm going to try to get it fliped over the first of next week and do the top side.
> *


Cool, I can't wait to see it.


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 63 Pimpala_@Nov 9 2009, 05:37 PM~15612019
> *Cool, I can't wait to see it.
> *


what car was this?


----------



## 63 Pimpala (Apr 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Nov 9 2009, 09:00 PM~15613024
> *what car was this?
> *


click the link in my sig. red 63 impala


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 63 Pimpala_@Nov 9 2009, 07:44 PM~15613530
> *click the link in my sig.  red 63 impala
> *


ok, yea i remember the topic. nice ride bro


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Nov 9 2009, 10:00 PM~15613024
> *what car was this?
> *



The frame.


----------



## 63 Pimpala (Apr 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs+Nov 9 2009, 09:55 PM~15613668-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Nov 10 2009, 04:59 AM~15617750
> *The frame.
> *


yea i noticed after i looked back through the topic.. i noticed those little details we were talking about. looks killer. boxing in those horns make a huge difference in looks


----------



## caprice 66 (Oct 8, 2008)

SUP JOSH FROM THE EAST!! THIS IS JOSH FROM THE WEST , HOLD DOWN THE EAST. WITH THAT BADASSSS PAINT JOBS. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by caprice 66_@Nov 10 2009, 12:03 PM~15621084
> *SUP JOSH FROM THE EAST!! THIS IS JOSH FROM THE WEST , HOLD DOWN THE EAST. WITH THAT BADASSSS PAINT JOBS. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks homie  , Im trying..... and also trying to keep up with you guys! by the way, when are we going to get to see more pics of the 66? from what I have seen it looks great!


----------



## 63 Pimpala (Apr 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Nov 10 2009, 09:24 AM~15618256
> *yea i noticed after i looked back through the topic.. i noticed those little details we were talking about. looks killer. boxing in those horns make a huge difference in looks
> *


yeah, Brent went all out. I cant wait to get that bish home.


----------



## caprice 66 (Oct 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Nov 10 2009, 02:43 PM~15622876
> *Thanks homie  , Im trying..... and also trying to keep up with you guys! by the way, when are we going to get to see more pics of the 66? from what I have seen it looks great!
> *


The 66 Caprice is my car, no time right now and money. Soon i'll start working on it. ( next week) Thanks for asking. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 391_cutlass (Nov 25, 2007)

nice


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

sorry not going to be able to make it this weekend ,,matts coming down and we gona knock his frame out real quick :biggrin:


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 63 Pimpala_@Nov 10 2009, 03:48 PM~15623613
> *yeah, Brent went all out. I cant wait to get that bish home.
> *


well from what i have seen your going to be very happy.


----------



## caranto (Jul 26, 2004)

Paint is Done!!!!!! and looks killer!!!!! nice job Josh!


----------



## WrazedWrong (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by caranto_@Nov 11 2009, 05:58 PM~15637233
> *Paint is Done!!!!!! and looks killer!!!!! nice job Josh!
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome job can't wait to see it cruising


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## tko_818 (Nov 4, 2009)

yeah i have a question for Mr. Red.. why the fuck arent you in California?!?! :scrutinize: i would love to get my 64 patterned out like that gold 63.. excellent work. btw i hitcha up on myspace!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

god dam that top is awesome. i was going to stick to solid color on the mc, but im convinced i need patterns now


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

lookin good red..
you got down on that top..


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by WrazedWrong_@Nov 11 2009, 06:15 PM~15637413
> *Awesome job can't wait to see it cruising
> *


nice meeting you the other day bro. 



pictures don't even come close to doing that caddy justice. CLASSY! 
and carantos setup is looking sick


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 11 2009, 09:21 PM~15639349
> *god dam that top is awesome. i was going to stick to solid color on the mc, but im convinced i need patterns now
> *


yeah his work has that effect on you :biggrin:


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches+Nov 11 2009, 09:25 AM~15632253-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



.........thanks for the kind words everybody


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

Can't wait to see it with all that shiny trim.


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Pretty fly for a white guy!!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## 63hardtoprider (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Nov 12 2009, 11:57 AM~15643070
> *Pretty fly for a white guy!!!!!  :cheesy:
> *


 :nono: :nono: Hes not a white guy, hes a Ginger Kid....


----------



## 63 Pimpala (Apr 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs+Nov 11 2009, 01:50 PM~15633709-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

Just badass Josh. :biggrin:


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

Thanks guys, I cant wait to get some night pics of the car. you all know what the street lights do to flakes, and Ice Pearls, and Candys..... :biggrin: :0


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Nov 13 2009, 08:46 AM~15653406
> *Thanks guys, I cant wait to get some night pics of the car. you all know what the street lights do to flakes, and Ice Pearls, and Candys..... :biggrin:  :0
> *



:yes: Allsome


----------



## caranto (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Nov 12 2009, 09:50 AM~15642998
> *Can't wait to see it with all that shiny trim.
> *


i got some more shiny trim back lastnight along with the correct clear back glass thanks to BILLY!


----------



## Royalty (Nov 27, 2001)

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Nov 13 2009, 06:46 AM~15653406
> *Thanks guys, I cant wait to get some night pics of the car. you all know what the street lights do to flakes, and Ice Pearls, and Candys..... :biggrin:  :0
> *


Gotta love ice pearls, especially white.


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

the newest victim......66 Rivi


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

holy crap the rivis already there :0 i better get moving :biggrin:


----------



## angel85lx (Sep 4, 2001)

Are the patterns on the cadi candy or base coat?


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Nov 13 2009, 10:41 PM~15661120
> *holy crap the rivis already there :0 i better get moving :biggrin:
> *


yea, your slacking


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by angel85lx_@Nov 13 2009, 11:24 PM~15661531
> *Are the patterns on the cadi candy or base coat?
> *


candy


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

LOOKIN GOOD JOSH


----------



## 63 Pimpala (Apr 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Nov 13 2009, 09:24 PM~15659492
> *the newest victim......66 Rivi
> 
> 
> ...


thats a nice x frame in the backround


----------



## caranto (Jul 26, 2004)

Got her home!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

Really feelin the roof on the caddy. Reeeeeally feelin it.
:thumbsup:


----------



## 63 Pimpala (Apr 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by westsidehydros_@Nov 16 2009, 08:55 PM~15684091
> *Really feelin the roof on the caddy. Reeeeeally feelin it.
> :thumbsup:
> *


x2


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

> the newest victim......66 Rivi
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by westsidehydros_@Nov 16 2009, 06:55 PM~15684091
> *Really feelin the roof on the caddy. Reeeeeally feelin it.
> :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

The Rivi is going to be one of a kind.  Can't wait to get the chance to work on it..........small portion of it. lol


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> > the newest victim......66 Rivi
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## D-BO (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by caranto_@Nov 16 2009, 07:01 PM~15682885
> *Got her home!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Incredible!!! Josh is an amazing talent! :0


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

Thanks homie!


----------



## scrape'n-by (Jul 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by caranto_@Nov 16 2009, 07:01 PM~15682885
> *Got her home!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


looks damn good,,,nice work,so hows that drop top 61 coming??


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

good to talk to ya today homie..... keep up the good work


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rag61_@Nov 17 2009, 09:28 PM~15697931
> *good to talk to ya today homie..... keep up the good work
> *


You to Johnny, anytime man.......and, thank you.


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by scrape'n-by_@Nov 17 2009, 07:55 PM~15696609
> *looks damn good,,,nice work,so hows that drop top 61 coming??
> *


thank you, the 61 is actually going instead of coming, I sold it.


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)




----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Nov 16 2009, 07:33 PM~15684518
> *whats up man, hows that car comming? we are painting it "sunrise"
> *



:0 :0 :cheesy: 

Car shd b ready soon


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by caranto_@Nov 11 2009, 07:58 PM~15637233
> *Paint is Done!!!!!! and looks killer!!!!! nice job Josh!
> 
> 
> ...


looks awesome!! is that ice pearl on the white?


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

Well, I just got home from purchasing a down draft paintbooth for my shop. So, soon I will be putting out cleaner jobs, and I will also be able to put them out faster.


----------



## WrazedWrong (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Nov 18 2009, 08:53 PM~15709213
> *Well, I just got home from purchasing a down draft paintbooth for my shop. So, soon I will be putting out cleaner jobs, and I will also be able to put them out faster.
> *


 :biggrin: I didn't know they could get any cleaner


----------



## caranto (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Nov 18 2009, 06:54 PM~15707082
> *looks awesome!! is that ice pearl on the white?
> *


yes HOK white ice pearl


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Nov 18 2009, 09:53 PM~15709213
> *Well, I just got home from purchasing a down draft paintbooth for my shop. So, soon I will be putting out cleaner jobs, and I will also be able to put them out faster.
> *


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

love your work bro looking real good


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by WrazedWrong_@Nov 18 2009, 09:53 PM~15709945
> *:biggrin:  I didn't know they could get any cleaner
> *


x2


----------



## Westside Mint 76 (Feb 26, 2002)

Love the Caddy! Josh doin big thangs in the ville! :biggrin:


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N+Nov 19 2009, 06:58 PM~15719422-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks Randy, hows things your way?


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

way too much time on your hands red,,, your work looks fawken amazing,,

:thumbsup:


----------



## ASHY_LARRY (Oct 25, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## Mr. GOON (Oct 26, 2009)




----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

cant wait for mine to be done. TTT


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Nov 24 2009, 12:10 AM~15763533
> *cant wait for mine to be done.  TTT
> *


i just cant wait to get mine up there.. 


but after riding up and seeing his work i cant stop smoothing my frame :angry: 

that and i am stealing Brent's "capped frame horn idea" :0


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pinche chico_@Nov 23 2009, 05:32 PM~15758101
> *way too much time on your hands red,,, your work looks fawken amazing,,
> 
> :thumbsup:
> *


I wish I had too much time, I need a clone.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Nov 18 2009, 08:53 PM~15709213
> *Well, I just got home from purchasing a down draft paintbooth for my shop. So, soon I will be putting out cleaner jobs, and I will also be able to put them out faster.
> *


man, powermoves maybe u can section off a little 5x5 corner and i can put my bed in there :biggrin:


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

no need to hurry on your art homie

only basic paint jobs,,,lol

:biggrin: 

but i feel ya on getting a clone


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

sup cracker is cold up there yet ???


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FULLYCLOWNIN_@Nov 24 2009, 09:31 PM~15773010
> *sup cracker is cold up there yet ???
> *


almost, its not warm anymore! How about down that way?


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Nov 25 2009, 06:11 AM~15775929
> *almost, its not warm anymore! How about down that way?
> *


brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr 


so was that time frame ok? i could be sooner but the Media blaster have my car finished and i gotta pull off the frame and get it all sealed up so it don't flash..


I NEED MORE ROOM lol


----------



## weatmaster (Aug 13, 2005)

realy nice work over here, i did not knew that u have a topic here - u still have the 61 drop?


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Nov 25 2009, 07:11 AM~15775929
> *almost, its not warm anymore! How about down that way?
> *



not too bad


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by weatmaster_@Nov 25 2009, 06:36 AM~15775988
> *realy nice work over here, i did not knew that u have a topic here - u still have the 61 drop?
> *


thanks man, yea I decided to start one not to long ago. I Sold the 61 about six months ago.


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Nov 25 2009, 06:16 AM~15775940
> *brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
> so was that time frame ok? i could be sooner but the Media blaster have my car finished and i gotta pull off the frame and get it all sealed up so it don't flash..
> I NEED MORE ROOM lol
> *


yea thats fine Tommy, I was just wondering. I just wanted to make sure I had some time to get some other stuff finished up.


----------



## hellbilly007 (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Nov 24 2009, 08:06 AM~15764483
> *I wish I had too much time, I need a clone.
> *


Man your work is awesome.

As to the clone, might not be that great of an idea. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fitou-EZaE4 LOL! :biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

mayne.........hey do u know what color this is color number would be great also


----------



## westcoastridin (Oct 1, 2005)

TTT FOR RED EXELLENT WORK :thumbsup:


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Nov 26 2009, 10:48 AM~15789167
> *mayne.........hey do u know what color this is color number would be great also
> 
> 
> ...


Im not sure right now. but it does look familiar, it reminds me of a mercedes color that Im in love with, but the blue is too bright. Id almost bet its a custom mix. The reason I say that is cause it has such a strong side tone of silver. It almost looks like a Turquoise, with a silver pearl. You have anymore pics??


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Nov 18 2009, 08:53 PM~15709213
> *Well, I just got home from purchasing a down draft paintbooth for my shop. So, soon I will be putting out cleaner jobs, and I will also be able to put them out faster.
> *


what that set u back??
we just expanded our shop.. i got a booth next door.. but wouldnt mind havin my own


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 26 2009, 07:25 PM~15793177
> *what that set u back??
> we just expanded our shop.. i got a booth next door.. but wouldnt mind havin my own
> *


I got it for a steal, I bought it from a friend that had a large rod shop here in town that closed about a six months ago. I paid less than 1500 for it, its been modified so that you dont have to have a pit to put it over. Its a older model booth that cost around 60k new. I bet you could find one cheap, with all the shops closing because of the economy.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Nov 27 2009, 06:53 AM~15796260
> *I got it for a steal, I bought it from a friend that had a large rod shop here in town that closed about a six months ago. I paid less than 1500 for it, its been modified so that you dont have to have a pit to put it over. Its a older model booth that cost around 60k new. I bet you could find one cheap, with all the shops closing because of the economy.
> *


damn.. that is a steal.. is it already broke down in peices??


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Nov 27 2009, 08:53 AM~15796260
> *I got it for a steal, I bought it from a friend that had a large rod shop here in town that closed about a six months ago. I paid less than 1500 for it, its been modified so that you dont have to have a pit to put it over. Its a older model booth that cost around 60k new. I bet you could find one cheap, with all the shops closing because of the economy.
> *


i found it its a brand called outrageous..... its their blue pearl over a silver base


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> Im not sure right now. but it does look familiar, it reminds me of a mercedes color that Im in love with, but the blue is too bright. Id almost bet its a custom mix. The reason I say that is cause it has such a strong side tone of silver. It almost looks like a Turquoise, with a silver pearl. You have anymore pics??











[/quote]


----------



## 63hardtoprider (Feb 8, 2008)

some more satin paint


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

>


[/quote]

I love it, how did you find out?


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 63hardtoprider_@Nov 27 2009, 09:30 PM~15802114
> *
> 
> 
> ...


we have to paint the wheel wells first, then we can do it  



that sucks I didnt get to see you last night, i wanted to see that car under the lights.


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

ttt


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Nov 28 2009, 09:18 AM~15804299
> *we have to paint the wheel wells first, then we can do it
> that sucks I didnt get to see you last night, i wanted to see that car under the lights.
> *



stooooooooooooooooopid cool flex hoses..........


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

ttt


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Nov 30 2009, 07:15 AM~15820282
> *stooooooooooooooooopid cool flex hoses..........
> *


I had the same thing happen


----------



## TONY MONTANA (May 14, 2006)

YOUR PM BOX FULL


----------



## Lackin'onDuces (Sep 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Nov 26 2009, 10:48 AM~15789167
> *mayne.........hey do u know what color this is color number would be great also
> 
> 
> ...


It looks like Bentley GT Blue, we just painted my boss' 750 Li that color and it looks similar he might have it on a white base so it looks brighter


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TONY MONTANA_@Dec 1 2009, 09:33 PM~15837682
> *YOUR PM BOX FULL
> *


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TONY MONTANA_@Dec 1 2009, 06:33 PM~15837682
> *YOUR PM BOX FULL
> *


nope, I got them


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by caranto_@Nov 11 2009, 07:58 PM~15637233
> *Paint is Done!!!!!! and looks killer!!!!! nice job Josh!
> 
> 
> ...


The top looks really nice.


----------



## cornfield3wheelin' (Apr 8, 2006)

Looks like it is going to be after the first of the year Red, I will call you!


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

ttt... :wishing i was not a broke ninja:


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Dec 6 2009, 12:30 PM~15888612
> *ttt... :wishing i was not a broke ninja:
> *


we all are....


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

hows mine coming? just curious.


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

he paintin your car?


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Dec 6 2009, 03:30 PM~15888612
> *ttt... :wishing i was not a broke ninja:
> *


^
^
^
^
L
I
E
S
!
:biggrin:


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Dec 8 2009, 08:01 AM~15910683
> *^
> ^
> ^
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cornfield3wheelin'+Dec 5 2009, 08:26 AM~15879315-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


havent touched it.


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

you take any pics of the rivi yet?


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN+Dec 8 2009, 08:01 AM~15910683-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :dunno:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

we know how you ball outta control :yes:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

we also know you aint no ninja :biggrin:


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Dec 9 2009, 07:19 AM~15922743
> *you take any pics of the rivi yet?
> *


not really, just with my phone but that dont count.


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

you can send me some via message to my phone.....gosh.....


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN+Dec 9 2009, 02:06 PM~15926678-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you sure?


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Dec 10 2009, 10:44 AM~15935373
> *project may have to be sold
> you sure?
> DONT PLAY :angry:
> ...


 :0


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

i got rivi pics


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)




----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)




----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

When can I come out for the Red's paint seminar????


----------



## Royalty (Nov 27, 2001)

Rivi looking good! :thumbsup:


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Royalty_@Dec 15 2009, 04:08 PM~15990956
> *Rivi looking good! :thumbsup:
> *





x2 :cheesy:


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Dec 10 2009, 07:44 AM~15935373
> *project may have to be sold
> you sure?
> 
> ...


that could say that you are a Asian Clown....


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 63 Pimpala_@Nov 16 2009, 03:12 PM~15681640
> *thats a nice x frame in the backround
> *




























Final prime and ready to paint the bottom and all the sides. Going on a rotisserie next, doing the top side, then paint. She really came out nice


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin+Dec 15 2009, 02:53 PM~15990143-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looking forward to seeing yours, and maybe that other one day


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Dec 15 2009, 11:00 PM~15993193
> *that could say that you are a Asian ASS Clown....
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Dec 15 2009, 08:05 PM~15993227
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 WHAT COLOR?


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

red


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Dec 16 2009, 07:17 AM~15996993
> *red
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## 63 Pimpala (Apr 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Dec 15 2009, 10:05 PM~15993227
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn, that looks good. I might just leave it primed :biggrin: 
:0 the hair on my balls just straightend


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 63 Pimpala_@Dec 16 2009, 01:23 PM~15999552
> *damn, that looks good. I might just leave it primed :biggrin:
> :0 the hair on my balls just straightend
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 63 Pimpala_@Dec 16 2009, 01:23 PM~15999552
> *damn, that looks good. I might just leave it primed :biggrin:
> :0 the hair on my balls just straightend
> *


 :0


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

Rivi up date.... Did the Feather Fill on all the repair areas, now to block it down and prime.


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

anybody know why my number isent showing up on the bottom of my posts? its like that on my craigslists also????? thats driving me crazy! :angry:


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Dec 17 2009, 02:00 PM~16010937
> *Rivi up date.... Did the Feather Fill on all the repair areas, now to block it down and prime.
> 
> 
> ...



:cheesy: :cheesy: :thumbsup:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Dec 17 2009, 05:56 PM~16011430
> *anybody know why my number isent showing up on the bottom of my posts? its like that on my craigslists also????? thats driving me crazy! :angry:
> *


WTF are you talking about. lol


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Dec 18 2009, 09:25 AM~16019277
> *WTF are you talking about. lol
> *


I guess Im the only one having this problem. Say I look on craigslist, when I pull up a listing and it has a phone number, the number dissapears after about a second of the page being opened. I have to refresh the page and write the number down real quick befor it is gone. same happens when I put a listing on craigslist, and also, my number is suppost to be at the bottom of all my posts and its not their. When I go to my controls it comes up as being listed???? WTF........and it only phone numbers????


well, I changed it on my settings and it came up.??? its still odd


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

my internet explorer kept doing weird shit to me, I downloaded Firefox and now my shit works fine. you just make firefox your web browser instead of internet explorer and it's straight, no lock ups and if it locks up when you reopen it it will ask you if you want to continue your session. If you need any help with anything hit me up.

http://www.mozilla.com/en-US/firefox/upgrade.html


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

shit what up josh we gotta get back out to roosters them garlic wings were the shit :biggrin:


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FULLYCLOWNIN_@Dec 18 2009, 05:02 PM~16023138
> *shit what up josh we gotta get back out to roosters them garlic wings were the shit  :biggrin:
> *


yea and take me again,, i swear i never grabbed ass


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FULLYCLOWNIN+Dec 18 2009, 05:02 PM~16023138-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I dont know about you............  

































































































































:uh:


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DrPhilMadeMeDoIt_@Dec 18 2009, 09:46 AM~16019429
> *my internet explorer kept doing weird shit to me, I downloaded Firefox and now my shit works fine. you just make firefox your web browser instead of internet explorer and it's straight, no lock ups and if it locks up when you reopen it it will ask you if you want to continue your session. If you need any help with anything hit me up.
> 
> http://www.mozilla.com/en-US/firefox/upgrade.html
> *


so you was having the same problem?


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Nov 7 2009, 06:03 PM~15593743
> *damn bro, you do real nice work.. ttt
> *


thank you, you have some nice stuff yourself.


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Dec 18 2009, 06:42 PM~16023981
> *I had some last week, next time homie
> I dont know about you............
> :uh:
> *


 :uh: you really think i did that?


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Dec 19 2009, 07:50 PM~16031273
> *:uh:  you really think i did that?
> *


 :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Dec 19 2009, 04:50 PM~16031273
> *:uh:  you really think i did that?
> *


lol, im just messing with you


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Dec 20 2009, 10:59 AM~16037011
> *lol, im just messing with you
> *



hey fuck that don't trust him he tryed grabing mine on the way home :angry:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Dec 19 2009, 09:11 PM~16033180
> *:scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:
> *



and i know he grabed yours i saw that :biggrin: 

i guess tim let him get away with it so he thought it was cool :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 


fuckin tim it's your fault man :angry: :angry:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FULLYCLOWNIN_@Dec 20 2009, 01:11 PM~16037069
> *and i know he grabed yours i saw that  :biggrin:
> 
> i guess tim let him get away with it so he thought it was cool  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> ...



Don't worry everything is always my fault.


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Dec 20 2009, 10:44 PM~16041159
> *Don't worry everything is always my fault.
> *


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Dec 18 2009, 09:43 PM~16023992
> *so you was having the same problem?
> *


my shit would do that and random scrolling. I would be looking at something at the top of a page and then BAM! I'm at the fuckin bottom and didn't touch anything. It locked up a lot too, I updated my Internet Explorer, ran a virus scan, and then I downloaded firefox. My next step was to reformat my computer, but the firefox took care of it. If that doesn't fix it hit me up and we'll come up with something.


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Dec 20 2009, 08:44 PM~16041159
> *Don't worry everything is always my fault.
> *



lololol oh and you gonna buy again next time lololol


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DrPhilMadeMeDoIt_@Dec 20 2009, 10:20 PM~16043039
> *my shit would do that and random scrolling. I would be looking at something at the top of a page and then BAM! I'm at the fuckin bottom and didn't touch anything. It locked up a lot too, I updated my Internet Explorer, ran a virus scan, and then I downloaded firefox. My next step was to reformat my computer, but the firefox took care of it. If that doesn't fix it hit me up and we'll come up with something.
> *


  thanks homie


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Dec 21 2009, 08:58 AM~16044843
> *  thanks homie
> *


no problem, if it comes down to you having to reformat I have an external hard drive you could borrow to get all your shit off so you didn't lose it. Just let me know if the firefox takes care of your problem.


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

I will, thanks again.


----------



## 63hardtoprider (Feb 8, 2008)

Hey Josh, just wanted to say Happy Holidays and to thank you again for the time and effort you put in my car. You have made me a VERY happy repeat customer. Hope all goes well with all you do in the new year!


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

Thanks Lee, and Merry Christmas to everybody! :biggrin:


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

merrray christmas nugggga.......lol


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)




----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

merry Christmas to you and your family


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

Thanks guys, hope you all had a good one. :biggrin:


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by timdog57+Dec 19 2009, 08:11 PM~16033180-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  



















































:uh: :cheesy: 


ttt :0


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

ttt


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

hey dont you be coming to my topic and yelling at me,,you hurt my feelings :biggrin: it was late when i came down there and i had to get back home and load my cars back up


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

I wasent yelling......if i was yelling, I WOULD BE TALKING TO YOU LIKE THIS!!!! and thanks for not stopping by and paying your storage bill!


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713+Jan 3 2010, 05:55 PM~16172630-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

no progress pics??


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

Ill have some pics up tomorrow


----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)

WHATS UP JOSH JUST STOP BY TO SAY WHATS UP. I CALL U IN A FEW WEEKS DONT FORGET ABOUT JERSEY HOMIE


----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)

very nice work homie


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by REGAL81_@Jan 4 2010, 08:55 PM~16185366
> *WHATS UP JOSH JUST STOP BY TO SAY WHATS UP. I CALL U IN  A FEW WEEKS DONT FORGET ABOUT JERSEY HOMIE
> 
> 
> ...


I wont bro, im looking forward to hearing from you.


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 5DEUCE_@Jan 4 2010, 09:36 PM~16186034
> *very nice work homie
> *


thank you


----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Jan 5 2010, 07:59 AM~16188933
> *I wont bro, im looking forward to hearing from you.
> *


I GOT U HOMIE


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Jan 4 2010, 07:24 PM~16184012
> *Ill have some pics up tomorrow
> *


ORALE :cheesy:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Jan 4 2010, 10:24 PM~16184012
> *Ill have some pics up tomorrow
> *



It is past tomorrow. :cheesy:


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Jan 6 2010, 04:11 AM~16200987
> *It is past tomorrow.  :cheesy:
> *


X2!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

I know, I know......I promise Ill have them up tomorrow. I did a flame job today and I have to take pics of it, so ill post some pics when I post them. Sorry guys :biggrin:


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Jan 6 2010, 05:54 PM~16206338
> *I know, I know......I promise Ill have them up tomorrow. I did a flame job today and I have to take pics of it, so ill post some pics when I post them. Sorry guys :biggrin:
> *


liar, liar... :biggrin:


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

a flame job i did yesterday, Im not spraying it but Ill have more pics when its sprayed. Im doing a monte also, but i dont feel like going to the garage with 4in of snow on the ground, ill get them later.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

dont you just love maskin off flames..


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

lotta work, but its still kinda fun.


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Jan 7 2010, 12:22 PM~16214785
> *a flame job i did yesterday, Im not spraying it but Ill have more pics when its sprayed. Im doing a monte also, but i dont feel like going to the garage with 4in of snow on the ground, ill get them later.
> 
> 
> ...


K, I GUESS U GET A PASS ON THAT :biggrin: 

How longs it take to mask that? :wow:


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

3 or 4 hours :wow:


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

Check out the new web site, its still under construction but it will be up and running soon. Thanks to WrazedWrong "Lil Ant"

www.culvercustoms.com


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Jan 10 2010, 03:21 PM~16245231
> *Check out the new web site, its still under construction but it will be up and running soon. Thanks to WrazedWrong "Lil Ant"
> 
> www.culvercustoms.com
> *


cool site


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

thanks Dolle, we havent got started yet.


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Jan 10 2010, 01:21 PM~16245231
> *Check out the new web site, its still under construction but it will be up and running soon. Thanks to WrazedWrong "Lil Ant"
> 
> www.culvercustoms.com
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: COOL!! 

Will be visiting that regularly :cheesy: :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)




----------



## WrazedWrong (Jun 26, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

sorry for the delay on the frame josh. i was getting the " not having a car to cruise bug" so i threw this thing together to get me by untill we get the sixty on the road. 








but i think now this thing need stripes and some roof work? what do you think


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Jan 15 2010, 11:43 PM~16307098
> *sorry for the delay on the frame josh. i was getting the " not having a car to cruise bug" so i threw this thing together to get me by untill we get the sixty on the road.
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good, I wish I could throw a 64 together! I think it would look dope with some striping and roof! :wow:


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Jan 16 2010, 06:55 AM~16308133
> *Looks good, I wish I could throw a 64 together! I think it would look dope with some striping and roof! :wow:
> *


infact. i was thinking about you on a roof job and some simple body stripes like you done on my caddy :0 


soon as i can save the money. if you have a ball park on something hit me up. 

i know thats probably a impossible question but building this in two weeks broke my 60 budget. but you correct the top needs your touch BAD


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Jan 18 2010, 07:41 PM~16329404
> *infact. i was thinking about you on a roof job and some simple body stripes like you done on my caddy  :0
> soon as i can save the money. if you have a ball park on something hit me up.
> 
> ...


 :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Jan 18 2010, 04:41 PM~16329404
> *infact. i was thinking about you on a roof job and some simple body stripes like you done on my caddy  :0
> soon as i can save the money. if you have a ball park on something hit me up.
> 
> ...


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Jan 16 2010, 09:55 AM~16308133
> *Looks good, I wish I could throw a 64 together! I think it would look dope with some striping and roof! :wow:
> *


got one for you, cheap.


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

I have been told numerous times that people did not know if I traveled to do work. I just want to let everyone know that may be interested, that I will travel to do patterns or striping.


----------



## Westside Mint 76 (Feb 26, 2002)

:wave:


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

whats up Randy :biggrin:


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Jan 19 2010, 10:02 PM~16344198
> *I have been told numerous times that people did not know if I traveled to do work. I just want to let everyone know that may be interested, that I will travel to do patterns or striping.
> *


will you travel to shepherdsville?


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

yeap, I have befor


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

lol......cause i got some stripes i need done....lol


----------



## RELIC (Mar 4, 2009)




----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)




----------



## regalman806 (Mar 6, 2009)

bad azz!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

thanks homie


----------



## THE CUSTOMIZER (Nov 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Jan 20 2010, 08:16 AM~16349943
> *will you travel to shepherdsville?
> *



Red will u travel to valley station....


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THE CUSTOMIZER_@Jan 21 2010, 07:10 PM~16368674
> *Red will u travel to valley station....
> *


lets do it


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

TTT FOR RED


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## RELIC (Mar 4, 2009)




----------



## regalman806 (Mar 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Aug 25 2009, 01:06 PM~14875236
> *
> 
> 
> ...



lovin your work!!! 

:h5:


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

thanks homie, hit me up if you need anything.


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

Well, I thought I would put it on my topic, Im going to be a dad!!! :biggrin:


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Jan 25 2010, 09:44 PM~16409753
> *Well, I thought I would put it on my topic,  Im going to be a dad!!! :biggrin:
> *



CONGRATS HOMIE.IT'S FUN BEING A DAD :biggrin:


----------



## cornfield3wheelin' (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Jan 25 2010, 10:44 PM~16409753
> *Well, I thought I would put it on my topic,  Im going to be a dad!!! :biggrin:
> *


Congrats Josh!


----------



## 63 Pimpala (Apr 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Jan 25 2010, 09:44 PM~16409753
> *Well, I thought I would put it on my topic,  Im going to be a dad!!! :biggrin:
> *


cool, congrats homie.


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Jan 25 2010, 07:44 PM~16409753
> *Well, I thought I would put it on my topic,  Im going to be a dad!!! :biggrin:
> *


CONGRATS!!


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

Thanks everybody


----------



## JOHNNYSUEDE (Sep 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Jan 7 2010, 01:22 PM~16214785
> *a flame job i did yesterday, Im not spraying it but Ill have more pics when its sprayed. Im doing a monte also, but i dont feel like going to the garage with 4in of snow on the ground, ill get them later.
> 
> 
> ...


always diggin your paint work, any pics of this one finished up?


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

Thanks man, I have some pics of it sprayed, the guy that sprayed them had never done flames befor, so they didnt come out that good. ill get some pics up of it.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

congrats red!


----------



## HE_HATE_ME (Mar 4, 2004)

Congrats homie


----------



## JOHNNYSUEDE (Sep 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Jan 27 2010, 09:53 AM~16427428
> *Thanks man, I have some pics of it sprayed, the guy that sprayed them had never done flames befor, so they didnt come out that good. ill get some pics up of it.
> *


thats kool,kinda sucks you gave him such a good start on it,now they can pay ya to fix it and stripe em, right.


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Jan 27 2010, 03:41 PM~16431101-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yea it does kinda suck, If I end up doing the striping hopfully I can get it cleaned up a bit.


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Jan 25 2010, 08:44 PM~16409753
> *Well, I thought I would put it on my topic,  Im going to be a dad!!! :biggrin:
> *



Congrats!!! :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## Westside Mint 76 (Feb 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Jan 25 2010, 09:44 PM~16409753
> *Well, I thought I would put it on my topic,  Im going to be a dad!!! :biggrin:
> *


Hell yeah!

It's an awesome tax break!


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

I love your train of thought Randy


----------



## Westside Mint 76 (Feb 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Jan 29 2010, 08:50 AM~16449479
> *I love your train of thought Randy
> *


Money and food! Oh and horny midgets...i like those too!


----------



## lowrrico (Jan 26, 2010)

lol


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

hahaha.... :wow:


----------



## granpa (Oct 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Jan 31 2010, 07:57 AM~16466686
> *hahaha.... :wow:
> *


congrats brother from another, its the greatest joy of life :biggrin:


----------



## inked (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Aug 25 2009, 11:04 AM~14875210
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE STRIPING :biggrin:


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by inked_@Jan 31 2010, 07:57 PM~16471730
> *NICE STRIPING :biggrin:
> *


thanks bro, you do some nice work yourself.


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by granpa_@Jan 31 2010, 07:49 PM~16471659
> *congrats brother from another, its the greatest joy of life :biggrin:
> *


  ....Thanks bro


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

see you saturday


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Feb 1 2010, 04:07 PM~16479326
> *see you saturday
> *


yes sir! :biggrin:


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

so when you moving.....lmk


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

sat. we are going to get all the cars and pick up the booth. You down?


----------



## jugoDEcarlo (Apr 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Westside Mint 76_@Jan 29 2010, 07:34 PM~16455797
> *Money and food! Oh and horny midgets...i like those too!
> *


 :roflmao: WTF. went through the topic nice work caddy is clean as fuck :thumbsup:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Feb 2 2010, 07:11 PM~16491186
> *sat. we are going to get all the cars and pick up the booth. You down?
> *


I have something......................a ......................to........do.......yeah thats it. :biggrin: I can bring the Denali and once again use Steves trailer.........Thanks Steve.


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Feb 3 2010, 05:20 AM~16497398
> *I have something......................a ......................to........do.......yeah thats it.  :biggrin:  I can bring the Denali and once again use Steves trailer.........Thanks Steve.
> *


thanks bro, we are prolly going to need it.


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS (Sep 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Westside Mint 76_@Jan 29 2010, 09:34 PM~16455797
> *Money and food! Oh and horny midgets...i like those too!
> *


I LOVE Midgets too :biggrin:


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

A little something Iv been working on. Its not quite done yet, still have more graffics, then striping and leafing.


----------



## WrazedWrong (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Feb 3 2010, 06:30 PM~16503579
> *A little something Iv been working on. Its not quite done yet, still have more graffics, then striping and leafing.
> 
> 
> ...


Nice


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Feb 3 2010, 06:30 PM~16503579
> *A little something Iv been working on. Its not quite done yet, still have more graffics, then striping and leafing.
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: :0 :cheesy:


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

I like it, I had my doubts at first with colors and all. Its really coming along nicely, I just have a few other things to figure out and i can get to leafing and striping.


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

Who owns the monte? Looks nice...those color are.... :wow:


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

Some cat here in town in Hostile CC a real cool dud, His name is Chris. You have probably seen the car befor, it was yellow befor the redo. Just not as bright.


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

not as bright is right.....lol....that shit is glowing.....lol


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

That is turning out good Josh.


----------



## 64man (Dec 6, 2009)

salam Red ur paint looks hella tight,real fine work!!!sum ppl need 2 stop wit da b---s--t !!!


----------



## -ImpalaMike- (Mar 14, 2003)

looks good Josh


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)




----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 64man_@Feb 4 2010, 11:50 AM~16511162
> *salam Red ur paint looks hella tight,real fine work!!!sum ppl need 2 stop wit da b---s--t !!!
> *


Thanks bro


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FULLYCLOWNIN_@Feb 4 2010, 02:17 PM~16512456
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats me!


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Feb 4 2010, 04:36 PM~16513214
> *thats me!
> *



OH I WASN'T SAYING THAT ...JUST THOUGHT HE WAS FUNNY IS ALL :happysad:


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FULLYCLOWNIN_@Feb 4 2010, 09:22 PM~16516738
> *OH I WASN'T SAYING THAT ...JUST THOUGHT HE WAS FUNNY IS ALL  :happysad:
> *


I know, I was though! Ask Doe, Im the bondo king! :biggrin: lol


----------



## juiced86 (Aug 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Feb 3 2010, 08:30 PM~16503579
> *A little something Iv been working on. Its not quite done yet, still have more graffics, then striping and leafing.
> 
> 
> ...


aww shit son :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)




----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Feb 5 2010, 08:07 AM~16519774
> *I know, I was though! Ask Doe, Im the bondo king! :biggrin: lol
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: i was gonna say wheres the crown on the smilie :biggrin:


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

damn snow,,sorry couldnt make it homie :angry:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Feb 7 2010, 09:54 PM~16542320
> *damn snow,,sorry couldnt make it homie :angry:
> *



What a pussy. :biggrin:


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Feb 7 2010, 06:54 PM~16542320
> *damn snow,,sorry couldnt make it homie :angry:
> *


its not done yet, I still need you. :wow:


----------



## 64man (Dec 6, 2009)

salam red;wassup nice 2kickit with u 4 abit looking 4ward 2 meeting ya!!!salam(peace)


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

yea you to bro


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Feb 5 2010, 07:07 AM~16519774
> *I know, I was though! Ask Doe, Im the bondo king! :biggrin: lol
> *


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Feb 8 2010, 05:52 AM~16547170
> *What a pussy.  :biggrin:
> *



:yes: :yes: :yes: 
























:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: sup jay ???? 
shit some one pm me some pics of that frame and that car


----------



## MAD_ONE (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Feb 3 2010, 06:30 PM~16503579
> *A little something Iv been working on. Its not quite done yet, still have more graffics, then striping and leafing.
> 
> 
> ...


looking real good red :thumbsup: dig the color of the tape along with what you got going on....gonna be sweet.


----------



## hostile's61 (Aug 2, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAD_ONE_@Feb 8 2010, 07:27 PM~16553313
> *looking real good red  :thumbsup: dig the color of the tape along with what you got going on....gonna be sweet.
> *


Thanks man, The tape is killing it for me. :wow: I think once its striped, leafed, and all the paint work is done it will look a lot better.


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

:wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## -ImpalaMike- (Mar 14, 2003)

Hey what's up Josh. It's looking good. 
Do you know if those shirts will be done in time for Cssper, I need some clothes


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

yes sir, I will have them befor casper ....and I will have extra at the show.


----------



## -ImpalaMike- (Mar 14, 2003)

cool man, hit me up when you get them in and I will swing by your house. I already PP Brittany a while back.


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

will do bro


----------



## 63hardtoprider (Feb 8, 2008)

Josh came over today and we got some work done... The wheel wells are IN...


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Feb 10 2010, 03:31 PM~16573551
> *yes sir, I will have them befor casper ....and I will have extra at the show.
> *



I want a Shirt! :cheesy:


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Feb 10 2010, 09:02 PM~16577893
> *I want a Shirt!  :cheesy:
> *


I will be more than happy to send you one, pm me your address and a size, and you can paypal me.


----------



## hoppinonu (Jan 14, 2010)

:0 nice work man, i got a monte that needs something to help cover up a dent on the door, maybe u can check it out for me and we can figure something out.


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

give me a call 502-648-4470.. you close to Louisville?


----------



## hoppinonu (Jan 14, 2010)

yeah about 20 mins away


----------



## 64man (Dec 6, 2009)

SALAM RED;A BRAH I'D LIKE A SHIRT 2,XX LARGE IF U CAN SAVE ME ONE & WE'LL GET 2GETHER AT CASPERS!!!SALAM


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

I should have you one at casper


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

are you moving this weekend? i will be in louisville this weekned workin with caranto on somethings, but hit me up and i can help out some on that house your building in the shop...lol


----------



## Team SMB FAB-LAB (Apr 8, 2002)

Glad I could help...... :biggrin:


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

Steve, your trailer was VERY helpful.....by the way, I really have to wash it now. :biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

killin it homie!!!!


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Feb 13 2010, 09:13 AM~16601177
> *killin it homie!!!!
> *


 thank you bro!


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 63hardtoprider_@Feb 10 2010, 11:53 PM~16577777
> *Josh came over today and we got some work done... The wheel wells are IN...
> 
> 
> ...


not hatin homie, just tryin to help, you gotta lose those bolts that are holding the top of grill on. they make the rivot top bolts that have little lock nuts (no ****) that go underneath that will look way cleaner! you can get em from any of the regular impala parts dealers, they're only like 10 bucks for the set or some shit. Car looks killer ! :biggrin:


----------



## 63hardtoprider (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by westsidehydros_@Feb 13 2010, 06:01 PM~16603465
> *not hatin homie, just tryin to help, you gotta lose those bolts that are holding the top of grill on.  they make the rivot top bolts that have little lock nuts  (no ****) that go underneath that will look way cleaner! you can get em from any of the regular impala parts dealers, they're only like 10 bucks for the set or some shit.  Car looks killer ! :biggrin:
> *


Yeah there's all kinds of little stuff like that that we are changing after this summer. I'm actually contemplating pulling the car back off the frame and fully molding it and painting the underbelly, and patterns on the frame. Also the undercarriage is getting a complete chrome treatment in a few months before summer cruising season.


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)




----------



## 63 Pimpala (Apr 16, 2005)

whats good Josh?


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

nothing much, just trying to stay warm and get a whole shop moved! How about you?


----------



## Lacs_N_Chevys (Apr 14, 2003)

Nice work..whats up Josh this is Al. I went to pick up the 61 with Mick. The monte is coming out bad ass


----------



## 63 Pimpala (Apr 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Feb 14 2010, 08:16 PM~16611957
> *nothing much, just trying to stay warm and get a whole shop moved! How about you?
> *


same old shit homie, you know how it goes.


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FULLYCLOWNIN_@Feb 4 2010, 04:17 PM~16512456
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: Been there.


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FineLine_@Feb 14 2010, 07:02 PM~16612288
> *Nice work..whats up Josh this is Al. I went to pick up the 61 with Mick. The monte is coming out bad ass
> *


Whats up Al, You doing good bro?...Thanks homie, i think the monte is going to be pretty cool.


----------



## juiced86 (Aug 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Feb 15 2010, 08:48 AM~16616410
> *Whats up Al, You doing good bro?...Thanks homie, i think the monte is going to be pretty cool.
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 63hardtoprider_@Feb 13 2010, 07:49 PM~16603779
> *Yeah there's all kinds of little stuff like that that we are changing after this summer. I'm actually contemplating pulling the car back off the frame and fully molding it and painting the underbelly, and patterns on the frame. Also the undercarriage is getting a complete chrome treatment in a few months before summer cruising season.
> *


cool man, gunna look killer !


----------



## Team SMB FAB-LAB (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Feb 13 2010, 11:11 AM~16601160
> *Steve, your trailer was VERY helpful.....by the way, I really have to wash it now. :biggrin:
> *



While you are cleaning it up, grease the bearings for me!  :biggrin:


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

Ill have Tim do that, he should have a grease gun.  :biggrin:


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

:wave: whats up mane


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

how about pattern my mc out memorial day weekend :biggrin: 

i wish


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 17 2010, 06:49 PM~16644136
> *how about pattern my mc out memorial day weekend  :biggrin:
> 
> i wish
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

see you friday morning bro


----------



## granpa (Oct 6, 2002)

i,m going to hit you up this weekend, would like to check out the new shop


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by granpa_@Feb 18 2010, 10:22 PM~16655195
> *i,m going to hit you up this weekend, would like to check out the new shop
> *



Its cold as Alaska in there lol :biggrin:


----------



## Car_Cars77 (Feb 19, 2010)

Superb job done! I like your colors scheme and designs a lot. 


Chevrolet Super Charger


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

TTT FOR RED :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

Great work Red!!!


----------



## ghettoblaster (Oct 6, 2004)

Your Paint work looked great at Casper


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by flaked85+Feb 20 2010, 09:47 AM~16669726-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks guys


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

The lights really made those paint jobs pop


----------



## lowriders2choppers (Aug 1, 2003)

got any T-shirts in an XL left?


----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)

T-Shirts?


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Feb 21 2010, 11:08 PM~16682092
> *The lights really made those paint jobs pop
> *


carantos caddy was almost glowing it was so white.


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

ur work highlighted the show man. couldnt stop staring.


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DrPhilMadeMeDoIt_@Feb 22 2010, 01:08 AM~16684027
> *carantos caddy was almost glowing it was so white.
> *


yes, and the top, wow! just amazing.


----------



## 64man (Dec 6, 2009)

WASS UP RED;COULDN'T MAKE IT 2 CASPERS THIS WEEKEND,MY SON HAD A B.BALL GAME GETTIN READY 4DA JR.NBA TOURNAMENT,I'M COACHIN AND WHEN I TOLD HIM ABOUT THE CASPERSHOW HE WAS READTY 2 GO(FUTURE RYDER),BUT I TOLD HIM ABOUT TEAM UNITY AND ITS NOT ABOUT HIM,AND HE HIT ME WITH DADDY UR A BIG PART OF THE TEAM TOO!!!DAMN WHAT COMES OUT OF THE MOUTHS OF KIDS,BUT IT DID MAKE ME FILLGOOD!!!SO I STAYED WE WON.BRAH IF U HAVE ANY PIC'S OF THE CARS U PAINTED @CASPERS COULD U POST DEM ON THIS PAGE.I'LL CALL U IN AFEW DAYS!!!SALAAM(PEACE)


----------



## 63 Pimpala (Apr 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowriders2choppers+Feb 21 2010, 10:16 PM~16682232-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 T shirts?????? I'll take a XXL, thank you


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

any pics from the show?


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

new shop is nice,,and that new paint booth can kiss my ass :biggrin: heavy ass bastard :wow: 

cars looked great at the show bro,,and i forgot to get my t'shirts


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DEAD PRE$IDENT$+Feb 21 2010, 11:30 PM~16685036-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you guys!  ......and the booth can kiss my ass too! ill get you your shirts


----------



## 63hardtoprider (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Feb 22 2010, 11:42 AM~16687614
> *any pics from the show?
> *


heres some of mine and Caranto's


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowriders2choppers+Feb 21 2010, 08:16 PM~16682232-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yes sir....

Sizes, and how many I have left...
4-L $13.00
2-XL $15.00
6-XXL $15.00

I will ship them for an additional $8.00, PM me if interested and I will give you my paypal.

this is what they look like...with me as a model, lol..


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Feb 22 2010, 09:42 AM~16687614
> *any pics from the show?
> *


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Feb 22 2010, 05:03 PM~16691176
> *yes sir...
> Marvin, You did a great job on the shirts! I can not thank you enough!
> yes sir....
> ...


how much for the model shipped..77502


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

lol... it has to be shipped first class, and fed every two hours


----------



## KINGLOWNESS (Nov 13, 2002)

AWESOME WORK JOSH!!!


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Feb 22 2010, 05:50 PM~16691595
> *lol... it has to be shipped first class, and fed every two hours
> *


ill feed you hok


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~+Feb 22 2010, 06:50 PM~16691595-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: Lmao!


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Feb 22 2010, 07:07 PM~16691223
> *
> 
> 
> ...




WHAT CAN I SAY.DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAMN! THESE RIDES WERE KILLIN'EM AT CASPER SHOW HOMIE.NO SUPRISE HOMIE.CAN'T STOP WON'T STOP :worship:


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 22 2010, 07:29 PM~16692737
> *ill feed you hok
> *


lol, that works......got some ketchup? :biggrin:


----------



## 63 Pimpala (Apr 16, 2005)

those cars look sick Josh.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Feb 23 2010, 06:03 AM~16697879
> *lol, that works......got some ketchup? :biggrin:
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## 64man (Dec 6, 2009)

HEY JOSH;HELLA JOB,THOSE PIC'S R "POPPIN"CAN'T WAIT 2C THEM N PERSON!!!I'LL B GETTING WITH YA SOON.KEEP'EM FLOWING!!!SALAAM(PEACE)


----------



## Ky-Regal (Feb 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Aug 25 2009, 02:30 PM~14875454
> *
> 
> 
> ...



How much does your rotisseires start at on G-Body cars in a single stage black?


----------



## Ky-Regal (Feb 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Aug 25 2009, 02:38 PM~14875523
> *
> 
> 
> ...


How much does your rotisseries start off at on G-Body's?


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ky-Regal+Feb 23 2010, 11:14 AM~16699818-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


how much would it cost to do a regal frame off?


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Feb 23 2010, 03:22 PM~16700447
> *how much would it cost to do a regal frame off?
> *


I think what he's trying to say is he wants the belly and the rest of the car in single stage black and it's on a rotisserie. I could be wrong though...if I am write that shit down, it doesn't happen often. Your paintjobs looked good at caspers man, getting better with time.


----------



## Ky-Regal (Feb 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DrPhilMadeMeDoIt_@Feb 23 2010, 06:44 PM~16702330
> *I think what he's trying to say is he wants the belly and the rest of the car in single stage black and it's on a rotisserie. I could be wrong though...if I am write that shit down, it doesn't happen often. Your paintjobs looked good at caspers man, getting better with time.
> *


Yep exactly what I'm saying.I just want the Belly and the body sprayed


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)




----------



## lowriders2choppers (Aug 1, 2003)

> Sizes, and how many I have left...
> 4-L $13.00
> 2-XL $15.00
> 6-XXL $15.00
> ...


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

hahahahahahahahaha


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

LMAO....


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

dude your an awesome runway model :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## 63hardtoprider (Feb 8, 2008)

[/quote]


Man, I see this pic and all that keeps coming to my mind is that song, "I'm too sexy for my shirt, too sexy for my shirt, soooo sexy it hurts"


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

>


Man, I see this pic and all that keeps coming to my mind is that song, "I'm too sexy for my shirt, too sexy for my shirt, soooo sexy it hurts"
[/quote]
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Feb 22 2010, 06:03 PM~16691176
> *
> Sizes, and how many I have left...
> 4-L $13.00
> ...


Aww you Don't have Any Mediums? :happysad:


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

> > Sizes, and how many I have left...
> > 4-L $13.00
> > 2-XL $15.00
> > 6-XXL $15.00
> ...


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

>


Man, I see this pic and all that keeps coming to my mind is that song, "I'm too sexy for my shirt, too sexy for my shirt, soooo sexy it hurts"
[/quote]


first thing i thought of as well.....lmao


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowriders2choppers_@Feb 24 2010, 03:18 PM~16712232
> *
> 
> 
> ...


(As the I'm too Sexy Song is playing in the background) :roflmao: 

Cars looked nice at the show Josh did you pose with them?


----------



## lowriders2choppers (Aug 1, 2003)

Right Said Red


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Feb 24 2010, 08:44 PM~16716589
> *Aww you Don't have Any Mediums?  :happysad:
> *


I sold all my mediums, but I will have more on the next order. I will let you know.


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3+Feb 25 2010, 10:11 AM~16721652-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I cant stop laughing about this! I was driving my truck today and I thought of it and started lmao........ :roflmao:


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> > Sizes, and how many I have left...
> > 4-L $13.00
> > 2-XL $15.00
> > 6-XXL $15.00
> ...


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: 187_Regal, ~~RED~~

:wave:

yeah on the catwalk .....as i do my little turn on the catwalk........


----------



## lowriders2choppers (Aug 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Feb 25 2010, 04:31 PM~16723819
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: 187_Regal, ~~RED~~
> 
> ...



I think you should shave your head and start slappin the bass Russ..... :wow:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Feb 25 2010, 12:11 PM~16721652
> *(As the I'm too Sexy Song is playing in the background) :roflmao:
> 
> 
> *


i was fixin post this same quote...hahah thats funny :biggrin:


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowriders2choppers_@Feb 25 2010, 06:02 PM~16724139
> *I think you should shave your head and start slappin the bass Russ..... :wow:
> 
> 
> ...


ahhhhhhh shit......your fired.......LMAO!!!!!!! that is hilarious........drunken nights do come back to haunt me........ :rofl:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

lmfao


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

:roflmao:


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

can you do pink leafing over flat black?


----------



## FloridaLowrider (Jan 8, 2010)

congrats bro u have done a great job!


----------



## lowriders2choppers (Aug 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Feb 25 2010, 09:14 PM~16726490
> *can you do pink leafing over flat black?
> *


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Feb 25 2010, 03:16 PM~16723655
> *I sold all my mediums, but I will have more on the next order. I will let you know.
> *


Cool Thanks!  :biggrin:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowriders2choppers_@Feb 25 2010, 05:02 PM~16724139
> *I think you should shave your head and start slappin the bass Russ..... :wow:
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: Remember this drunken night?









I love you Russ! (no ****)


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Feb 26 2010, 05:57 AM~16731568
> *:roflmao: Remember this drunken night?
> 
> 
> ...


I remember that night.....wow that was a good night!


----------



## -ImpalaMike- (Mar 14, 2003)

here you go Josh


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

nice pics


----------



## lowriders2choppers (Aug 1, 2003)

got my shirt today Josh. Thanks again bro.


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ImpalaMike-_@Feb 27 2010, 07:52 PM~16744747
> *here you go Josh
> 
> 
> ...


Nice! :biggrin:


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowriders2choppers_@Feb 27 2010, 08:39 PM~16745579
> *got my shirt today Josh.  Thanks again bro.
> *


Great, I hope you like it!  



The pics look good Mike!


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Feb 25 2010, 07:14 PM~16726490
> *can you do pink leafing over flat black?
> *


yeap...just make sure you call me befor you paint it


----------



## THE CUSTOMIZER (Nov 7, 2006)

RED you need put pics up of the new shop....


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by THE CUSTOMIZER_@Feb 28 2010, 09:29 AM~16748627
> *RED you need put pics up of the new shop....
> *


we got a little work too do still :banghead:


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Feb 28 2010, 06:33 AM~16748467
> *yeap...just make sure you call me befor you paint it
> *


word son :biggrin:


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THE CUSTOMIZER_@Feb 28 2010, 07:29 AM~16748627
> *RED you need put pics up of the new shop....
> *


we reall ahve some work to do Ill get some pics up soon. We got the paintbooth up, now we have to hook everything up and do all the duct work.


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

Hopefully I can get over there a little this week to help.


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

Ill be there all day and all night.... probably everyday. :uh:


----------



## lincolnlowrider76 (Sep 21, 2004)

exactly where is the new shop? I know you told me at Caspers it was over by Tims old house but I was driving through there the other day running an errand and didnt see anything????? Keep in mind I get lost pretty easliy


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lincolnlowrider76_@Mar 1 2010, 12:59 PM~16759783
> *exactly where is the new shop? I know you told me at Caspers it was over by Tims old house but I was driving through there the other day running an errand and didnt see anything?????  Keep in mind I get lost pretty easliy
> *


from what I remember Doe saying it's off 1020 by where Butch's Rod Shop or something.


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

it sits off the road in that big dip on 1020. if your headed south you turn right onto a road right in the middle of that big dip. you take that back to the shop.


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lincolnlowrider76+Mar 1 2010, 09:59 AM~16759783-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes: uffin:


----------



## louisville chevy (Feb 1, 2008)

TTT
:thumbsup:


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)




----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Feb 28 2010, 05:43 PM~16750967
> *we reall ahve some work to do Ill get some pics up soon. We got the paintbooth up, now we have to hook everything up and do all the duct work.
> *


do you know how to run duct work or do you need someone to do it for you?


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

nice chatting with you today :biggrin: hope i can bug you again soon


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DrPhilMadeMeDoIt+Mar 3 2010, 11:38 AM~16784413-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


its all good man, thats why I am here. Its all part of the job descripsion.


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)




----------



## lowriders2choppers (Aug 1, 2003)




----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

All i gotta say is... :biggrin:


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)




----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

:yes:


----------



## Individuals502 (May 29, 2006)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## Zed (Feb 21, 2008)

wow ! you've got fuckin skills bro ! those patterns are badass ! :worship: :worship:


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Zed!_@Mar 8 2010, 04:10 PM~16830189
> *wow ! you've got fuckin skills bro ! those patterns are badass !  :worship:  :worship:
> *


thanks Zed, your no slouch your self! those models you build are very nice! :thumbsup:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

LRM!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## LowRollinJosh (Oct 11, 2002)

:wave:


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Mar 9 2010, 05:40 AM~16836591
> *LRM!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

yea, I need to get some pics up :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

uffin: :boink:


----------



## Royalty (Nov 27, 2001)

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Mar 9 2010, 03:33 PM~16840595
> *yea, I need to get some pics up :biggrin:
> *


You sure the fuck do!! Smiley faces aren't cutting it. :angry:


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)




----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Royalty_@Mar 9 2010, 03:45 PM~16841197
> *You sure the fuck do!!  Smiley faces aren't cutting it. :angry:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Royalty (Nov 27, 2001)

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Mar 10 2010, 07:12 AM~16847909
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Individuals502 (May 29, 2006)

lowrider magazine may 2010









congrats


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

cool, thanks Chris


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

sweet congrats red


----------



## RULOW (Jul 30, 2002)

:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: >>>CULVER CUSTOMS


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Individuals502_@Mar 10 2010, 11:13 PM~16855565
> *lowrider magazine may 2010
> 
> 
> ...




NICE


----------



## 64man (Dec 6, 2009)

SALAAM RED;CONGRATS!!!KEEP DOIN UR THANG!!!HELLA SKILLS!!!


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Individuals502_@Mar 10 2010, 11:13 PM~16855565
> *lowrider magazine may 2010
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

Thanks a lot guys, Its a very cool thing for me. I hope to have more featured in the near future. Thanks again!


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

awesome red, congrats.


----------



## lowriders2choppers (Aug 1, 2003)

congrats brutha man........well deserved.


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Individuals502_@Mar 10 2010, 10:13 PM~16855565
> *lowrider magazine may 2010
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

ok guys, I know I havent posted any pics in awhile, but I have been very busy getting in the new shop, trying to get this paint booth set up, and working on these cars. I took some pics of the shop today, and some progress pics of some of the projects I have in the shop. 

























shaved rear cowl..








shaved front cowl, and dash..









Body work done on the frame, going on the rotisserie this week, and paint next week...


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

a flame job I did awhile back, I didnt spray it but you can see my style of flames...


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

Some pics of the shop, and what we have got done to the paint booth....


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

The monte that Im doing also, Ill be striping and leafing it this week....


----------



## 63 Pimpala (Apr 16, 2005)

:wow: :wow: Thats a nice looking frame :0  
Body work done on the frame, going on the rotisserie this week, and paint next week...
















[/quote]


----------



## blue monte ls (May 5, 2008)

looking good man , where your shop at?


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)




----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

:thumbsup:


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

:cheesy:


----------



## Royalty (Nov 27, 2001)

That's better! Looking good Josh.


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Royalty_@Mar 15 2010, 04:49 PM~16898678
> *That's better! Looking good Josh.
> *


 :biggrin: ...hahaha


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Mar 14 2010, 08:26 PM~16890571
> *:thumbsup:
> *


how you been man? havent talk to you in awhile?


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by blue monte ls_@Mar 14 2010, 06:10 PM~16889206
> *looking good man , where  your shop at?
> *


Brooks Ky. not to far off the brooks exit.


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Mar 14 2010, 05:33 PM~16888923
> *The monte that Im doing also, Ill be striping and leafing it this week....
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :cheesy: that muthafucka is sick man :0


----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Mar 16 2010, 09:24 AM~16904431
> *:0  :0  :0  :cheesy:  that muthafucka is sick man  :0
> *


X2 bitch is baaaaaad


----------



## fullsize67 (Oct 22, 2003)

bad ass work man. inspires me more to get into custom paint. :thumbsup:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

that monte is fuckin sick.. i love it..


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps+Mar 16 2010, 06:24 AM~16904431-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks guys, I was worried about making the colors work, but I think it came out great. I still have the detail work to do, so hopfully it will look even better soon.


----------



## -ImpalaMike- (Mar 14, 2003)

everything looks good as always


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

Thanks Mike..


----------



## skinnyboy517 (Jul 17, 2008)

monte looks badass!!! Shops pretty good size... keep up the good work...


----------



## juiced86 (Aug 3, 2006)

:wow: :wow: :wow: :biggrin: cant wait to ride!!!!


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

monte is gonna be clean kris......cant wait to serve that pretty ass car.........lol


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

dont make me come down there russ :biggrin: and serve your pretty ride  with my multi colored masterpeice :wow: 

nah im just playin buddy, i wont serve you again until your picnic :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

oh yeah the patterns on the monte are SICK :wow:


----------



## Boxman513 (Aug 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Mar 18 2010, 04:59 PM~16929590
> *dont make me come down there russ :biggrin:  and serve your pretty ride   with my multi colored masterpeice :wow:
> 
> nah im just playin buddy, i wont serve you again until your picnic :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## 63hardtoprider (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Mar 18 2010, 04:56 PM~16929089
> *monte is gonna be clean kris......cant wait to serve that pretty ass car.........lol
> *


I thought you were done with hopping? What are you going to serve it 10W-30 and a tire rotation?


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 63hardtoprider_@Mar 18 2010, 08:48 PM~16930376
> *I thought you were done with hopping? What are you going to serve it 10W-30 and a tire rotation?
> *



:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

your right i am done.......i was playing with kris......and jason can serve all the cars he wants at the picnic......just not mine......i dont got it once....lol


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Mar 19 2010, 12:01 PM~16937810
> *:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:
> 
> your right i am done.......i was playing with kris......and jason can serve all the cars he wants at the picnic......just not mine......i dont got it once....lol
> *


you aint done you got the bug, i let you hop pinky 1 time and your hooked :biggrin:


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)




----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)




----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)




----------



## oldspumps 87 (Oct 15, 2007)

Sup Red :biggrin:


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

JOSH IT WAS GREAT TALKIN TO YOU TODAY HOMIE(NO ****),KEEP DOING THE AWESOME WERK.


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by oldspumps 87+Mar 22 2010, 09:17 PM~16968603-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You as well bro! Keep in touch.


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

post time-- Today, 04:59 AM ~~RED~~

Damn, u get up early   :biggrin:


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rivman_@Mar 23 2010, 05:56 AM~16971300
> *post time-- Today, 04:59 AM  ~~RED~~
> 
> Damn, u get up early     :biggrin:
> *


I have been lately, Iv been at the shop until 9 or later almost everynight, then up early. :420:


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)

nice paint jobs ?

have u ever done a bike paint job,, bike as an lowrider bike,, paint job like this ?


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

bump for one of the baddest painters in the mid west..........


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS-ENEMY_@Mar 23 2010, 04:21 PM~16976692
> *nice paint jobs ?
> 
> have u ever done a bike paint job,, bike as an lowrider bike,, paint job like this ?
> ...


not yet,  Im getting ready to spray a bike though.


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Mar 23 2010, 04:27 PM~16976766
> *bump for one of the baddest painters in the mid west..........
> *


thank you sir :happysad:


----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Mar 14 2010, 07:33 PM~16888923
> *The monte that Im doing also, Ill be striping and leafing it this week....
> 
> 
> ...


WOA WOA WOA TAKE IT EASY ON EM RED  JESUS! MAN THOSE ARE SOME BEAUTIFUL COLORS RIGHT THERE.....YOU THE MAN RED!


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Mar 23 2010, 07:44 PM~16976988
> *thank you sir :happysad:
> *



sorry i didnt make it over today.....i had to run down town and get that thing for my breathing machine........


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

ON THE WAY!! :cheesy: :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Chevillacs+Mar 23 2010, 04:55 PM~16977148-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ill see you in the morning


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Mar 23 2010, 08:10 PM~16977357
> *sorry i didnt make it over today.....i had to run down town and get that thing for my breathing machine........
> *


do you have sleep apnea?


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal+Mar 23 2010, 05:10 PM~16977357-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes:


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Mar 24 2010, 10:45 PM~16991462
> *its all good man
> :yes:
> *


oh man! thats some serious stuff. nothing to fool around with


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dino_@Mar 24 2010, 09:22 PM~16990442
> *do you have sleep apnea?
> *



unfortunately yes........


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dino_@Mar 25 2010, 11:51 AM~16996236
> *oh man! thats some serious stuff. nothing to fool around with
> *



docs told me that i quit breathing an average of 82 times an hour.........and i said.....but there are only 60 minutes in an hour.......so apparently mine is a pretty bad case.....i was falling asleep driving stand up forklifts when i decided it was time to go get it looked at......lol


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Mar 25 2010, 01:03 PM~16996964
> *docs told me that i quit breathing an average of 82 times an hour.........and i said.....but there are only 60 minutes in an hour.......so apparently mine is a pretty bad case.....i was falling asleep driving stand up forklifts when i decided it was time to go get it looked at......lol
> *


my uncle died from it, 2 of my cousins have it, my dad has it. he uses the machine. i remember before he had the machine driving in the car with him, i was driving of course. he asked me a question by the time i answered it he was snoring. my response was 5 seconds later...


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Mar 14 2010, 08:33 PM~16888923
> *The monte that Im doing also, Ill be striping and leafing it this week....
> [[/img]
> 
> ...


congrats on the new shop!!
back to the topic!! sorry red!
:biggrin: :biggrin: :cheesy: :0


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dino_@Mar 25 2010, 03:28 PM~16998292
> *my uncle died from it, 2 of my cousins have it, my dad has it. he uses the machine. i remember before he had the machine driving in the car with him, i was driving of course. he asked me a question by the time i answered it he was snoring. my response was 5 seconds later...
> *



the docs said like they do with everything else that its good to catch it early. i found out at 25.......that falling asleep thing is no joke.....i cannot remember the countless times i fell asleep driving.....its scary now that i think about it. i remember not thinking it was a big deal being like yeah so what im tired......i had absolutely no clue.......


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

this is a free bump for red......lol....but post up some more pics.....lol....


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Mar 25 2010, 02:11 PM~16999268
> *this is a free bump for red......lol....but post up some more pics.....lol....
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## westcoastridin (Oct 1, 2005)

PM SENT :biggrin:


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rivman_@Mar 25 2010, 07:25 PM~17000658
> *:biggrin:
> *



good meeting you.......


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by westcoastridin_@Mar 26 2010, 10:17 AM~17007725
> *PM SENT  :biggrin:
> *


 :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Mar 26 2010, 12:01 PM~17008457
> *good meeting you.......
> *


Same here bro...good to put a face w the name


----------



## 63hardtoprider (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rivman_@Mar 26 2010, 10:33 PM~17012754
> *Same here bro...good to put a face w the name
> *


man, he's ugly too isn't he.. :0 ..... :biggrin:


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 63hardtoprider_@Mar 26 2010, 09:43 PM~17013456
> *man, he's ugly too isn't he.. :0 ..... :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: ...Brutal :biggrin:


----------



## westcoastridin (Oct 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rivman_@Mar 26 2010, 08:32 PM~17012737
> *:scrutinize:  :scrutinize:
> *




dont be hating :biggrin: jk whats up marty


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by westcoastridin_@Mar 27 2010, 07:23 AM~17015430
> *dont be hating  :biggrin:  jk whats up marty
> *


 :rofl: :naughty:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Mar 14 2010, 05:33 PM~16888923
> *The monte that Im doing also, Ill be striping and leafing it this week....
> 
> 
> ...


 hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

great work Red


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Mar 25 2010, 03:10 PM~16999260
> *the docs said like they do with everything else that its good to catch it early. i found out at 25.......that falling asleep thing is no joke.....i cannot remember the countless times i fell asleep AT BRENTS.....its scary now that i think about it. i remember not thinking it was a big deal being like yeah so what MY BUTT HURTS......i Had absolutely no clue.......
> *


 :boink: :rimshot: :wave:


----------



## juandamack (Oct 19, 2006)

hey re im in milwaukee,wi i wouldnt mind puttin a candy job all one color on my 99 gmc safari my number is 4145525980 text me or give me a call cuz im not on this site too much


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by WSL63_@Mar 28 2010, 12:00 AM~17020266
> *:boink:  :rimshot:  :wave:
> *



wow.....damn it i forgot ryan still gets on LIL......


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

:naughty:


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

:cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## juiced86 (Aug 3, 2006)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal+Mar 25 2010, 02:10 PM~16999260-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :twak: :twak: :roflmao:


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

painted the frame today..


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

WOW! THAT'S BRIGHT  :thumbsup:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

Cant wait to swing by and see it. :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Apr 1 2010, 09:07 PM~17070849
> *painted the frame today..
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome! :cheesy:


----------



## IndividualsCC (Sep 16, 2002)

Dreammaker!!!!! Whats poppin J!?! I got your message the other day but been a bit tied up. Thought you and the Mrs was coming down to get away for few weeks! Your room is ready. :cheesy: I'll hit you up tomorrow homie.


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

lookin good josh as always


----------



## kandykoatedkustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

looken wet.
thats a bright red.what is it.


----------



## -ImpalaMike- (Mar 14, 2003)

pretty


----------



## 63 Pimpala (Apr 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kandykoatedkustoms_@Apr 2 2010, 07:50 AM~17074059
> *looken wet.
> thats a bright red.what is it.
> *


thats for my baby


----------



## 63 Pimpala (Apr 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Apr 1 2010, 10:07 PM~17070849
> *painted the frame today..
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: that looks really good Josh :0


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Apr 1 2010, 09:07 PM~17070849
> *painted the frame today..
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice. Gotta love a bright red. :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 63 Pimpala_@Apr 2 2010, 08:26 PM~17079586
> *:wow: that looks really good Josh :0
> *


Looks great in person. Very smooth and wet and still hasn't been buffed.


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Apr 3 2010, 08:24 AM~17083893
> *Looks great in person. Very smooth and wet and still hasn't been buffed.
> *



it laid out really smooove.....lol


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

Thanks everybody! Its a red that they found to match the fender skirt, im not sure what its off of, all I know is that its bright and a very nice looking red. I also got the rivi jambed this morning.........























































Sorry abou the poor quality of the pics of the frame, and rivi. They are cell pics, Ill take some better ones with my camra this week. Thank again for the compliments


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Apr 3 2010, 10:40 AM~17085167
> *Thanks everybody! Its a red that they found to match the fender skirt, im not sure what its off of, all I know is that its bright and a very nice looking red. I also got the rivi jambed this morning.........
> 
> 
> ...


SWEEEEEET!!

Looks like you're having a better day


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

lol, today was a better day.. getting it cleared made up for it.


----------



## 63 Pimpala (Apr 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Apr 3 2010, 07:24 AM~17083893
> *Looks great in person. Very smooth and wet and still hasn't been buffed.
> *


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

ants rivi is going to be sick


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Apr 3 2010, 12:58 PM~17085942
> *lol, today was a better day.. getting it cleared made up for it.
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Apr 3 2010, 11:40 AM~17085167
> *Thanks everybody! Its a red that they found to match the fender skirt, im not sure what its off of, all I know is that its bright and a very nice looking red. I also got the rivi jambed this morning.........
> 
> 
> ...


Cool!


----------



## Royalty (Nov 27, 2001)

Yes the rivi has began!


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

yes it has..


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Apr 3 2010, 03:58 PM~17085942
> *lol, today was a better day.. getting it cleared made up for it.
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## -ImpalaMike- (Mar 14, 2003)

can't wait tl the next round of pics


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ImpalaMike-_@Apr 5 2010, 04:39 PM~17103896
> *can't wait tl the next round of pics
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rivman_@Apr 5 2010, 07:47 PM~17105340
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :cheesy:


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## juiced86 (Aug 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rivman_@Apr 5 2010, 08:47 PM~17105340
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


x2


----------



## WrazedWrong (Jun 26, 2006)

X3


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

Do work son!!!!


----------



## Lacs_N_Chevys (Apr 14, 2003)

When are you going to fly down to Houston for a vacation....with your paint guns!


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FineLine_@Apr 8 2010, 06:25 PM~17138010
> *When are you going to fly down to Houston for a vacation....with your paint guns!
> *


as soon as you guys pick up the phone :biggrin: .....how you been bro? Ill come down and do paint work for that rag! :cheesy:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

ttt


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

ttt whats a good time to ride thru sat?


----------



## Lacs_N_Chevys (Apr 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Apr 8 2010, 06:28 PM~17138031
> *as soon as you guys pick up the phone :biggrin: .....how you been bro?  Ill come down and do paint work for that rag! :cheesy:
> *


I been good, just working at work and other peoples rides. Hit me up, I nomally answer. My rag will be ready for paint soon I hope. It would be tha shit if you would paint my ride.


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

TTT for monte pics.


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Apr 13 2010, 09:13 AM~17178038
> *TTT for monte pics.
> *


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

Did the first round of clearing tonight.....Ill post pics of the finished product in a few days.


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Apr 13 2010, 06:59 PM~17183813
> *Did the first round of clearing tonight.....Ill post pics of the finished product in a few days.
> 
> 
> ...


NICE :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## lowriders2choppers (Aug 1, 2003)




----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

:rofl: :biggrin:


----------



## xam916 (Mar 23, 2010)

LOVE THIS FORUM IVE BEEN LEARNING SO MUCH APPRECIATE ALL THE KNOWLEDGE YOU GUYS GOT ON HERE. I WISH SOMEONE FROM SAC,CALI WOULD MENTOR ME ON HOW TO DO CUSTOM PAINT ECT...


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

For those of you that didnt know, im having a kid...and those that did........Its a boy!


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Apr 14 2010, 07:00 PM~17195059
> *For those of you that didnt know, im having a kid...and those that did........Its a boy!
> *


CONGRATS!!! :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## TONY MONTANA (May 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rivman_@Apr 14 2010, 07:06 PM~17195127
> *CONGRATS!!! :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


X2


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Apr 13 2010, 09:59 PM~17183813
> *Did the first round of clearing tonight.....Ill post pics of the finished product in a few days.
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Apr 14 2010, 08:00 PM~17195059
> *For those of you that didnt know, im having a kid...and those that did........Its a boy!
> *


*Aww Congrats!* :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## 63hardtoprider (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Apr 14 2010, 09:00 PM~17195059
> *For those of you that didnt know, im having a kid...and those that did........Its a boy!
> *


 :wow: :thumbsup: :nicoderm: :h5: :drama:


----------



## -ImpalaMike- (Mar 14, 2003)

looks awesome Josh, is this a local car?


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ImpalaMike-_@Apr 15 2010, 11:48 AM~17200474
> *looks awesome Josh, is this a local car?
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## -ImpalaMike- (Mar 14, 2003)

cool, can't wait to see it finished


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

Dam really nice work homie :thumbsup:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Apr 13 2010, 06:59 PM~17183813
> *Did the first round of clearing tonight.....Ill post pics of the finished product in a few days.
> 
> 
> ...



damn i love those colors , came out tight :cheesy:


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ImpalaMike-+Apr 15 2010, 08:06 PM~17207006-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thank you


----------



## 63 Pimpala (Apr 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~+Apr 13 2010, 09:59 PM~17183813-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats homie


----------



## 64man (Dec 6, 2009)

CONGRATS RED!!!IM SUR LIL MANS GONA HAVE SKILLS LIKE HIS DADDY.


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 64man_@Apr 18 2010, 05:07 AM~17226062
> *CONGRATS RED!!!IM SUR LIL MANS GONA HAVE SKILLS LIKE HIS DADDY.
> *


X2! :biggrin:


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

I hope so


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 63 Pimpala_@Apr 17 2010, 05:52 PM~17223193
> *:wow:
> Congrats homie
> *


Thanks bro


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)




----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

nice vid. was that after leaving ryans? I saw you all up there, I was at work. I work at the billiards club.


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

the paint job on that monte is going to be one of the hottest ones in the ville.......the striping and leafing on the trunk is off the hook


----------



## audiobiggen (May 15, 2005)

i got a 88 chevy spectrum man i need a little body work and a nice candy paint job r u interested


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Apr 18 2010, 09:57 PM~17230821
> *the paint job on that monte is going to be one of the hottest ones in the ville.......the striping and leafing on the trunk is off the hook
> *


I agree. looks like some candy shop work. love the leaf-stripes.


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by excalibur+Apr 18 2010, 06:03 PM~17230251-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks guys


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by audiobiggen_@Apr 18 2010, 08:26 PM~17231991
> *i got a 88 chevy spectrum man i need a little body work and a nice candy paint job r u interested
> *


just give me a call, 502-648-4470


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Apr 18 2010, 06:56 PM~17230197
> *
> *


 :0 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

congrats on the new baby boy my friend


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

Tell Tre he gonna be an uncle :biggrin:


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

TTT FOR RED


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)




----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

Some random pics I had on my phone, A stripe job I did a couple weeks back and some shots of Lee's car I took.....























































Lee's, and Bobs cars out in front of the shop....


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

ttt


----------



## juiced86 (Aug 3, 2006)

:cheesy: well i just got a break from everything so i can finally put these pics of the car up from last weekend


----------



## juiced86 (Aug 3, 2006)

i love the way it turned out and i cant wait to ride now!!!! :wow: :wow: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## kandykoatedkustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

looks great.i wish i had more custom work to do then fixen junk cars to sell.


----------



## -ImpalaMike- (Mar 14, 2003)

looks cool bro. Josh does a hell of a job


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ImpalaMike-_@Apr 23 2010, 04:15 PM~17283331
> *looks cool bro. Josh does a hell of a job
> *


 :yes: :yes: Now tell em to hurry up w mine :0 :biggrin:


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

good gawd!


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juiced86_@Apr 23 2010, 03:57 PM~17281700
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kandykoatedkustoms_@Apr 23 2010, 12:58 PM~17281707
> *looks great.i wish i had more custom work to do then fixen junk cars to sell.
> *


thanks bro, was that an inventation??? start a topic


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juiced86_@Apr 23 2010, 12:57 PM~17281700
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Im glad you got the posted, now come get this bish... :biggrin:


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ImpalaMike-+Apr 23 2010, 04:15 PM~17283331-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## WrazedWrong (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juiced86_@Apr 23 2010, 12:57 PM~17281700
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I love it too..............another job well done


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

dont start already, Iv been working on yours man :biggrin: Let me get the shop cleaned out and ill have it over real soon  cause shes ready :wow: 


:roflmao: Just giving u chit  


Now hurry up :biggrin: :rofl:


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

:ninja: :biggrin:


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

:wow: hno: :sprint:


----------



## Royalty (Nov 27, 2001)

Monte turned out good. I like the soft red fade in the center section and the orange around the quarter widow the most. All of it looks good though. :thumbsup: And congrats on having a boy.


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juiced86_@Apr 23 2010, 03:53 PM~17281673
> *:cheesy: well i just got a break from everything so i can finally put these pics of the car up from last weekend
> 
> 
> ...



BADASS HOMIE :worship:


----------



## lincolnlowrider76 (Sep 21, 2004)

Damn that Monte turned out great but its SCREAMIN for some chrome hood hinges. :biggrin: But seriously that paint is downright gorgeous. Bad ass ride for sure :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

Thanks everybody, The comments really mean a lot


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lincolnlowrider76_@Apr 26 2010, 01:52 PM~17305628
> *Damn that Monte turned out great but its SCREAMIN for some chrome hood hinges.  :biggrin:  But seriously that paint is downright gorgeous. Bad ass ride for sure :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


I disagree, I think the monte is screaming him to get his Impala the same treatment.


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

bump


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

:naughty:


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

future jaw droppers of CULVERS CUSTOMS? :dunno:


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Apr 30 2010, 11:23 AM~17351796
> *future jaw droppers of CULVERS CUSTOMS? :dunno:
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## 63hardtoprider (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Apr 30 2010, 01:23 PM~17351796
> *future jaw droppers of CULVERS CUSTOMS? :dunno:
> 
> 
> ...


BUMPER FILLERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!.........and some tire wet :biggrin:


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 63hardtoprider_@Apr 30 2010, 12:52 PM~17352458
> *BUMPER FILLERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!.........and some tire wet  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: what a critic  :biggrin: 

You act like u have a real nice, clean 63 with an awesome paint job :uh: ...aww shit..YOU DO :biggrin:


----------



## 63hardtoprider (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rivman_@Apr 30 2010, 03:41 PM~17352859
> *:roflmao: what a critic   :biggrin:
> 
> You act  like u have a real nice, clean 63 with an awesome paint job :uh: ...aww shit..YOU DO :biggrin:
> *


Ask Russ about the tire wet, its kind of a inside joke. Everytime he comes over I wind up spraying it all over on tire making it look new, and leave the rest. He gets pissed, but oh well he will live. As for the bumper fillers I've been busting his balls about that for like a year and a half.


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

fillers take $$$$$$$ CAN I COME CUT YOUR GRASS FOR SOME FILLERS LOL


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

Who's cutty?????


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 63hardtoprider_@Apr 30 2010, 04:52 PM~17352926
> *Ask Russ about the tire wet, its kind of a inside joke. Everytime he comes over I wind up spraying it all over on tire making it look new, and leave the rest. He gets pissed, but oh well he will live. As for the bumper fillers I've been busting his balls about that for like a year and a half.
> *


lol, everytime I see bumper fillers I pm him the link. That was my first priority on my regal...got fillers on it, rust free doors, and 2 weeks later totalled it the night before it was going to paint.


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

Good shit man, I saw the orange 64 in person, that thing was fuckin sick! :h5:


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 63hardtoprider_@Apr 30 2010, 01:52 PM~17352926
> *Ask Russ about the tire wet, its kind of a inside joke. Everytime he comes over I wind up spraying it all over on tire making it look new, and leave the rest. He gets pissed, but oh well he will live. As for the bumper fillers I've been busting his balls about that for like a year and a half.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: THAT IS TOOOO FUNNY!!!

As for the fillers...i don't fault you for that.....give em hell!! :biggrin:


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Apr 30 2010, 08:10 PM~17355843
> *Who's cutty?????
> *


GUILTY!! :biggrin:


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rivman_@May 1 2010, 11:24 PM~17362095
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: THAT IS TOOOO FUNNY!!!
> 
> As for the fillers...i don't fault you for that.....give em hell!! :biggrin:
> *



she will return to that once beautiful status.....it just takes time......mortgages suck.,.....lol


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@May 2 2010, 07:21 AM~17364293
> *she will return to that once beautiful status.....it just takes time......mortgages suck.,.....lol
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2010)




----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@May 2 2010, 10:21 AM~17364293
> *she will return to that once beautiful status.....it just takes time......mortgages suck.,.....lol
> *


indeed they do, where did you end up moving to?


----------



## 63hardtoprider (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DrPhilMadeMeDoIt_@May 2 2010, 01:12 PM~17365539
> *indeed they do, where did you end up moving to?
> *


2 minutes away from me, but he NEVER finds the time to see me anymore. When he was living 25 minutes away he was over at least once a week, now its like once a month. It might be the tire wet thing.............. :biggrin: 




NO ****


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

The yellow monte looks really nice Josh.


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Apr 30 2010, 02:23 PM~17351796
> *future jaw droppers of CULVERS CUSTOMS? :dunno:
> 
> 
> ...


add this one too!


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal+Apr 30 2010, 02:23 PM~17351796-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Man those things are multiplying and having babies or something. :biggrin:


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 63hardtoprider_@May 2 2010, 06:19 PM~17366802
> *2 minutes away from me, but he NEVER finds the time to see me anymore. When he was living 25 minutes away he was over at least once a week, now its like once a month. It might be the tire wet thing..............  :biggrin:
> NO ****
> *



whatever......im over more than that......how many times you came to my place? LOL. i was over the other day just to bring you a game and you had to start cutting grass..........


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@May 3 2010, 03:53 AM~17371165
> *Man those things are multiplying and having babies or something. :biggrin:
> *


yes they are :biggrin:


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dino_@May 2 2010, 08:27 PM~17368914
> *add this one too!
> 
> 
> ...


 :0  :wow:


----------



## Individuals502 (May 29, 2006)

lookin good


----------



## MAD_ONE (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juiced86_@Apr 23 2010, 12:57 PM~17281700
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Color combo came out killer,really worked off each other, job turned out real nice Red.......


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)




----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Individuals502+May 3 2010, 06:58 PM~17378822-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Dino_@May 2 2010, 08:27 PM~17368914
> *add this one too!
> 
> 
> ...


Heard about that 1 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

up


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

Just did the test panel for the brown cutlass tonight, the picture really doesent do it any justice, thes colors are beautiful and I dont even have clear on it yet. I still have some stripping to add and then clear. Ill post that in the next day or two.


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@May 6 2010, 07:09 PM~17413399
> *Just did the test panel for the brown cutlass tonight, the picture really doesent do it any justice, thes colors are beautiful and I dont even have clear on it yet. I still have some stripping to add and then clear. Ill post that in the next day or two.
> 
> 
> ...


WOW!!! :wow: :wow: :cheesy: 

THAT IS REALLY COOL! SO DIFFERENT :cheesy: :cheesy: 

I LIKEY :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Pepper69R (Nov 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@May 6 2010, 07:09 PM~17413399
> *Just did the test panel for the brown cutlass tonight, the picture really doesent do it any justice, thes colors are beautiful and I dont even have clear on it yet. I still have some stripping to add and then clear. Ill post that in the next day or two.
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: Awesome!!! We like it. We like it A WHOLE LOT!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rivman+May 6 2010, 07:25 PM~17413559-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks bro


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@May 6 2010, 07:30 PM~17413633
> *Good!! I ready to do this thing now.   :biggrin:
> Thanks bro
> *


SWEEEEEEET!!! :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: 

Is it done yet?? :wow: :tongue:


----------



## Pepper69R (Nov 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@May 6 2010, 07:09 PM~17413399
> *Just did the test panel for the brown cutlass tonight, the picture really doesent do it any justice, thes colors are beautiful and I dont even have clear on it yet. I still have some stripping to add and then clear. Ill post that in the next day or two.
> 
> 
> ...


Ok.... is it done yet?


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

The brown color outside the fan center piece, is that the rootbeer brown?


----------



## Pepper69R (Nov 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@May 6 2010, 07:09 PM~17413399
> *Just did the test panel for the brown cutlass tonight, the picture really doesent do it any justice, thes colors are beautiful and I dont even have clear on it yet. I still have some stripping to add and then clear. Ill post that in the next day or two.
> 
> 
> ...


If it's not done....you need to get to bed and get some sleep so you can get an early start. We're excited. We want to see the finished masterpiece.


----------



## FirstClass383 (Feb 17, 2007)

your pin striping is TTT homie best Ive seen :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: ... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: ...


----------



## MAD_ONE (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@May 4 2010, 04:19 AM~17384390
> *
> thanks man, you working on anything new?
> 
> *


ohh yea always got something in the works, just real bad about getting pics......Your work looking good as always, dig the fade work on the rootbeer panel, has the makings to be a killer job....


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pepper69R_@May 6 2010, 07:34 PM~17413696
> *Ok.... is it done yet?
> *


sorry about calling you bro Pepper, Marty gave me the down low! lol.... :biggrin:


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FirstClass383+May 7 2010, 03:20 PM~17421736-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks man, id like to see something if you would post some pics, lol. i think this is going to be a killer looking car when its done. I havent really seen the colors used yet.


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@May 8 2010, 03:12 PM~17429012
> *Thank you very much
> Thanks man, id like to see something if you would post some pics, lol. i think this is going to be a killer looking car when its done. I havent really seen the colors used yet.
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Pepper69R (Nov 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@May 8 2010, 03:10 PM~17429004
> *sorry about calling you bro Pepper, Marty gave me the down low! lol.... :biggrin:
> *


It's quite alright. You can call me anything you want. I don't mind being one of the guys. I'll call you my hero if the car is done for the show. :biggrin: We can't wait. We are so excited. Did I mention we are EXCITED!!!!! Yaaaaaay


----------



## BLACK CHERRY (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@May 6 2010, 07:09 PM~17413399
> *Just did the test panel for the brown cutlass tonight, the picture really doesent do it any justice, thes colors are beautiful and I dont even have clear on it yet. I still have some stripping to add and then clear. Ill post that in the next day or two.
> 
> 
> ...


looks like I seen something like this before


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BLACK CHERRY_@May 8 2010, 07:18 PM~17430340
> *looks like I seen something like this before
> *


PICS! ..or it didn't happen :biggrin:


----------



## 64man (Dec 6, 2009)

SALAAM JOSH; da pic's of da chevy i'll b gettin them 2ya soon i can juss vision it"ROOTBEERFLOAT"BY RED cann't wait!!! HOPE THINGS CAN B WORKED-OUT!!!THE RYDERS FEST WOULD B A GREAT PLACE 2 REPPRESENT AND SHOW UR SKILLS!!!


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@May 6 2010, 07:09 PM~17413399
> *Just did the test panel for the brown cutlass tonight, the picture really doesent do it any justice, thes colors are beautiful and I dont even have clear on it yet. I still have some stripping to add and then clear. Ill post that in the next day or two.
> 
> 
> ...



:cheesy: damn i wana learn how to do fanning


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@May 8 2010, 11:27 PM~17431869
> *:cheesy:  damn i wana learn how to do fanning
> *


Me Too!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pepper69R_@May 8 2010, 03:52 PM~17429211
> *It's quite alright. You can call me anything you want. I don't mind being one of the guys. I'll call you my hero if the car is done  for the show. :biggrin: We can't wait. We are so excited. Did I mention we are EXCITED!!!!! Yaaaaaay
> *


Like I told Marty, Im going to try, no promises. At the same time, its not like you all dont have 432453754 other cars you could bring, lol. :biggrin:


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps+May 8 2010, 10:27 PM~17431869-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thats as easy as it gets


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@May 9 2010, 05:27 AM~17433091
> *Like I told Marty, Im going to try, no promises. At the same time, its not like you all dont have 432453754 other cars you could bring, lol. :biggrin:
> *


DUNNOWASHOOTAWKIMBOUT :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)




----------



## 63 Pimpala (Apr 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@May 6 2010, 10:09 PM~17413399
> *Just did the test panel for the brown cutlass tonight, the picture really doesent do it any justice, thes colors are beautiful and I dont even have clear on it yet. I still have some stripping to add and then clear. Ill post that in the next day or two.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BLACK CHERRY (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rivman_@May 8 2010, 07:59 PM~17430679
> *PICS! ..or it didn't happen :biggrin:
> *












HAPPEN


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

it may be the same color, but not the same style. besides, its not like either sic or red was the first to use these styles. if thats what the customer wants, thats what they do.


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by juiced86_@Apr 23 2010, 12:53 PM~17281673
> *:cheesy: well i just got a break from everything so i can finally put these pics of the car up from last weekend
> 
> 
> ...


love the colors used here


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

BAD ASSSSSSS WORK


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BLACK CHERRY_@May 9 2010, 05:25 PM~17436816
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I dont think these are the same colors that Im using bro, and if you are here to criticize.....than take it somewhere else.


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BLACK CHERRY_@May 9 2010, 05:25 PM~17436816
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

lookin good!!!!!!!!


----------



## BLACK CHERRY (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@May 10 2010, 04:44 AM~17440922
> *I dont think these are the same colors that Im using bro, and if you are here to criticize.....than take it somewhere else.
> *


OH not criticize.. Just saying looks like I seen something like it before.. Good work!!!!!!!!


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)




----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

"Few men have the natural strength to honor a friend's success without envy."


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@May 11 2010, 07:55 AM~17451615
> *"Few men have the natural strength to honor a friend's success without envy."
> *


so true!


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@May 11 2010, 04:55 AM~17451615
> *"Few men have the natural strength to honor a friend's success without envy."
> *


the best quote I ever read! thats why I had to put it in my posts


----------



## TONY MONTANA (May 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BLACK CHERRY_@May 10 2010, 04:25 PM~17446116
> *OH not criticize.. Just saying looks like I seen something like it before.. Good work!!!!!!!!
> *


x2 red puttin out that clean shit, was one of the only three people that i thought of when it came to my ride. And the test panel looks great IMO you can't go wrong wit rootbeer :biggrin: .Keep up the great work RED and again congrats on the new addition


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

Little more progress :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

i really like it when he does the leafing like that.......


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@May 11 2010, 07:26 PM~17459562
> *i really like it when he does the leafing like that.......
> *


Me tooooooooooooooooo :cheesy: :biggrin: 

ESPECIALLY WHEN IT'S ON MY CAR :biggrin:


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TONY MONTANA_@May 11 2010, 04:23 PM~17457646
> *x2 red puttin out that clean shit, was one of the only three people that i thought of when it came to my ride. And the test panel looks great IMO you can't go wrong wit rootbeer :biggrin: .Keep up the great work RED and again congrats on the new addition
> *


whats up bro? Thanks for the complement! Sic did a great job on the car, its really looking good.


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal+May 11 2010, 07:26 PM~17459562-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TONY MONTANA (May 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@May 11 2010, 07:46 PM~17459807
> *whats up bro? Thanks for the complement! Sic did a great job on the car, its really looking good.
> *


THX, CANT WAIT TO SEE YOUR PROJECT FINISHED I THINK YOU RIGHT THAT'S GONE BE A KILLER PAINT JOB!!!! THAT PANEL IS AWESOME :wow: HEY LAST YEAR I MADE IT TO LEXINGTON, KY FOR LUCKY'S SHOW ARE THERE ANY OTHER GOOD ONES BUT IN YOUR NECK OF THE WOODS? WOULD LIKE ANOTHER ROAD TRIP AND POSSIBLY GET S CHANCE TO SEE SOME OF YOUR WORK IN PERSON


----------



## 63hardtoprider (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TONY MONTANA_@May 12 2010, 04:24 AM~17462934
> *THX, CANT WAIT TO SEE YOUR PROJECT FINISHED I THINK YOU RIGHT THAT'S GONE BE A KILLER PAINT JOB!!!! THAT PANEL IS AWESOME :wow: HEY LAST YEAR I MADE IT TO LEXINGTON, KY FOR LUCKY'S SHOW ARE THERE ANY OTHER GOOD ONES BUT IN YOUR NECK OF THE WOODS? WOULD LIKE ANOTHER ROAD TRIP AND POSSIBLY GET S CHANCE TO SEE SOME OF YOUR WORK IN PERSON
> *


----------



## Pepper69R (Nov 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rivman_@May 11 2010, 07:36 PM~17459667
> *Me tooooooooooooooooo :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> 
> ESPECIALLY WHEN IT'S ON MY CAR :biggrin:
> *


 :0 Oh Really. :roflmao: :roflmao: I'm excited. I'm excited. Did I mention I'm excited? Then we get to use some purple, right? Let me help you out. This is where you say Yes Dear. :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rivman_@May 11 2010, 07:14 PM~17459401
> *Little more progress :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## Pepper69R (Nov 26, 2008)

We Love it. We love it. Thanks Red. Did I say WE LOVE IT!!!!!


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

Great, Im glad you all love it so much. Thats all that matters


----------



## Pepper69R (Nov 26, 2008)

Here's some more. Is that not totally awesome?


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

you need to start a collection for each car that you do, keep the test panel and put it in the basement, or hold on to it incase you ever have an office at your shop......


----------



## -ImpalaMike- (Mar 14, 2003)

thats friggen awesome Josh


----------



## KINGLOWNESS (Nov 13, 2002)

L :0 :0 K I N G G :0 :0 D


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@May 12 2010, 06:53 PM~17470578
> *you need to start a collection for each car that you do, keep the test panel and put it in the basement, or hold on to it incase you ever have an office at your shop......
> *


that is my plan, to keep them all and put them in my office when I get one.


----------



## cornfield3wheelin' (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@May 13 2010, 07:04 AM~17475002
> *that is my plan, to keep them all and put them in my office when I get one.
> *


I could come down and build you one!


----------



## Pepper69R (Nov 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@May 12 2010, 06:53 PM~17470578
> *you need to start a collection for each car that you do, keep the test panel and put it in the basement, or hold on to it incase you ever have an office at your shop......
> *


 :nosad: No he doesn't. I told rivi to ask him for it cause I wanted to frame it and hang it on the wall. I have a perfect place picked out for it. So shhhhhhh.


----------



## Pepper69R (Nov 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ImpalaMike-_@May 12 2010, 07:34 PM~17471057
> *thats friggen awesome Josh
> *


I know right. He's my hero. :biggrin:


----------



## Pepper69R (Nov 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@May 13 2010, 04:04 AM~17475002
> *that is my plan, to keep them all and put them in my office when I get one.
> *


 :0 :tears: :tears: Ok now I'm officially sad.  Ok 187 regal it's all your fault :tongue:


----------



## lowriders2choppers (Aug 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Pepper69R_@May 12 2010, 06:12 PM~17468722
> *
> 
> 
> ...


speechless.


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

ttt


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Pepper69R_@May 13 2010, 10:14 AM~17475602
> *:nosad: No he doesn't. I told rivi to ask him for it cause I wanted to frame it and hang it on the wall. I have a perfect place picked out for it. So shhhhhhh.
> *



LOL......he needs something to remember the car by......lol....


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Pepper69R_@May 13 2010, 10:23 AM~17475679
> *:0  :tears:  :tears: Ok now I'm officially sad.   Ok 187 regal it's all your fault :tongue:
> *


 :biggrin: LOL


----------



## peewee the pinstriper (Aug 16, 2005)

Looking good Red! :thumbsup:


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

bump


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by peewee the pinstriper_@May 15 2010, 07:38 AM~17497431
> *Looking good Red! :thumbsup:
> *


thanks man


----------



## SPIRIT 62 (Aug 8, 2006)

KICKASS WORK BRO


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

thanks bro


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rivman_@May 19 2010, 04:53 AM~17537826
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *


your phone broke? I text you the other day


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@May 19 2010, 06:35 AM~17538166
> *your phone broke? I text you the other day
> *


I duuno its been receiving texts. Just didn't get yours.  maybe my fone doesn't like u :0 :biggrin: 

Just playin...I just checked my email and nothing there either from earlier


----------



## 63hardtoprider (Feb 8, 2008)

updates?


Pics?

:dunno: 

Hope all is well.


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@May 19 2010, 08:35 AM~17538166
> *your phone broke? I text you the other day
> *



I texted you today no answer? Am I on the do not answer list?


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

something is up with my phone today. Im not getting text for some reason. im going to go have it looked at in the morning.


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

that ballin ass phone is not receiving texts?


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@May 20 2010, 11:02 PM~17556522
> *that ballin ass phone is not receiving texts?
> *


His muffin top is covering the signal. Hahahahhaha


----------



## 63hardtoprider (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@May 21 2010, 06:55 AM~17560071
> *His muffin top is covering the signal. Hahahahhaha
> *


muffin top?


----------



## Pepper69R (Nov 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@May 14 2010, 06:00 AM~17487468
> *LOL......he needs something to remember the car by......lol....
> *


He can come visit the car anytime. We'll be up to visit him also. :biggrin:


----------



## Pepper69R (Nov 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@May 17 2010, 06:17 PM~17519848
> *thanks man
> *


NO thank you!!!!  :biggrin:


----------



## Pepper69R (Nov 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@May 19 2010, 06:35 AM~17538166
> *your phone broke? I text you the other day
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: You don't know him that well now do you? If his phone wasn't working you wouldn't have to ask. You would be able to hear him pitching a fit from there. :roflmao: It would be like unplugging the heart monitor. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Pepper69R_@May 24 2010, 11:51 AM~17587071
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: You don't know him that well now do you? If his phone wasn't working you wouldn't have to ask. You would be able to hear him pitching a fit from there. :roflmao: It would be like unplugging the heart monitor. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :buttkick: :tongue:


----------



## Pepper69R (Nov 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rivman_@May 26 2010, 05:04 PM~17613914
> *:buttkick:  :tongue:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: You know it's the truth. This is you when you can't find your phone :run: :rant: :run: :rant: :run: :rant: and this is me waiting for you to find it :drama: :x: :drama: :x: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

lol... :biggrin:


----------



## Rollin73 (Mar 13, 2010)

DAM RED! :wow: ITS HOT UP IN LOUISVILLE! NICE DETAILED WORK :thumbsup:


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

Thanks bro, we trying :biggrin:


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

ALL I GOTTA SAY IS... I'M REALLY GLAD MY CAR IS WHERE IT IS!! :yes: :yes: :yes: :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rivman_@May 30 2010, 07:22 PM~17648296
> *ALL I GOTTA SAY IS... I'M REALLY GLAD MY CAR IS WHERE IT IS!! :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :biggrin:
> *


That mother is ridiculous homie. It is going to be very nice looking thats for sure.


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@May 30 2010, 08:11 PM~17649591
> *That mother is ridiculous homie.  It is going to be very nice looking thats for sure.
> *


THANX! :cheesy: :cheesy: 

Love the color on yours too :biggrin: 

My buddy still has them windows...i'll PM u some info soon as i get it from him


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

AND BTW...BIG THANX TO BOTH YOU GUYS (JOSH,TIM) FOR HELPING ME OUT W MY TRUCK TODAY!!

MADE IT HOME W NO HICKUPS :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rivman_@May 30 2010, 07:22 PM~17648296
> *ALL I GOTTA SAY IS... I'M REALLY GLAD MY CAR IS WHERE IT IS!! :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :biggrin:
> *


the man does some beautiful work! i am glad i got to see more of it in person.


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Dino_@Jun 1 2010, 06:19 AM~17662176
> *the man does some beautiful work! i am glad i got to see more of it in person.
> *


Yeah, i was pretty much in awe with the green 63 :wow: 

I saw u walking around but i got detoured or distracted every time i was gonna hit u up :angry:


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rivman_@Jun 1 2010, 09:48 AM~17662280
> *Yeah, i was pretty much in awe with the green 63 :wow:
> 
> I saw u walking around but i got detoured or distracted every time i was gonna hit u up :angry:
> *


yeah i would have liked to have met you too. next year. oh and the rivi is clean!! :biggrin:


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Dino_@Jun 1 2010, 10:06 AM~17663704
> *yeah i would have liked to have met you too. next year. oh and the rivi is clean!! :biggrin:
> *


Definetly next year! And thanx


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

Thank guys, It was great hanging with both of you this weekend.


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rivman+May 31 2010, 11:42 PM~17659029-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Anthing for a fellow rider homie.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

man all these cars look better in person than the pics. smooth as glass and a mile deep. you do badass work. too bad i fucked off the pinstripe money :biggrin:


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 1 2010, 07:42 PM~17669162
> *man all these cars look better in person than the pics. smooth as glass and a mile deep. you do badass work. too bad i fucked off the pinstripe money  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 1 2010, 07:42 PM~17669162
> *man all these cars look better in person than the pics. smooth as glass and a mile deep. you do badass work. too bad i fucked off the pinstripe money  :biggrin:
> *


Thanks Kenny, It was good to see you this weekend, and good to hear you made it home with no problems


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rivman_@May 31 2010, 08:44 PM~17659068
> *AND BTW...BIG THANX TO BOTH YOU GUYS (JOSH,TIM) FOR HELPING ME OUT W MY TRUCK TODAY!!
> 
> MADE IT HOME W NO HICKUPS :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 No sweat bro, we just wanted to make sure you all made it home alright. Thats the least we could do.


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

whats up red :wave:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

:wave:

sup mayne!


----------



## RULOW (Jul 30, 2002)

Good to see u and ur wife Josh. Cars look sick as always. Looking forward to having u in the nations capital sooner then later.


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs+Jun 2 2010, 07:18 PM~17679246-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It was good to see you too! Just trying my best man, thank you. Ill be there, all we gotta do is set up a date.


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

Did i mention... :0 :cheesy: :0 :cheesy: :0 :cheesy: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 63hardtoprider (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rivman_@Jun 3 2010, 08:04 PM~17688452
> *Did i mention... :0  :cheesy:  :0  :cheesy:  :0  :cheesy:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


just wait until it's done, and then you'll be like :biggrin: :wow: :worship: :around:  :boink:


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 63hardtoprider_@Jun 3 2010, 06:13 PM~17688965
> *just wait until it's done, and then you'll be like  :biggrin:  :wow:  :worship:  :around:    :boink:
> *


I know right!!!! :cheesy: 

I got some "updates" earlier and i was like :wow: :biggrin: :wow: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rivman_@Jun 3 2010, 10:01 PM~17689303
> *I know right!!!! :cheesy:
> 
> I got some "updates" earlier and i was like :wow:  :biggrin:  :wow:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


share them with us!! :biggrin:


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Dino_@Jun 4 2010, 11:29 AM~17695983
> *share them with us!! :biggrin:
> *


:nono: :nono: :biggrin:

PM sent :0 :0


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rivman_@Jun 4 2010, 03:57 PM~17696612
> *:nono:  :nono:  :biggrin:
> 
> PM sent :0  :0
> *


 :biggrin: :0


----------



## 63hardtoprider (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rivman_@Jun 4 2010, 03:57 PM~17696612
> *:nono:  :nono:  :biggrin:
> 
> PM sent :0  :0
> *


i live 15 minutes away  :biggrin:


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 63hardtoprider_@Jun 4 2010, 05:24 PM~17698513
> *i live 15 minutes away    :biggrin:
> *


Shit, I'm sure u have NON-RESTRICTED ACCESS to it  :biggrin:


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

lol, yea right! I hardly even see Lee.


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Jun 5 2010, 04:54 AM~17701615
> *lol, yea right! I hardly even see Lee.
> *


 :0


----------



## 63hardtoprider (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Jun 5 2010, 07:54 AM~17701615
> *lol, yea right! I hardly even see Lee.
> *


I've been in Pigeon Forge Monday thru Friday the last 5 weeks......


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

Sup!

I'm in Chicago... might be able to swing by tomorrow...maybe :0 

If its cool, of course :biggrin:


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

its looking good :thumbsup:


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rivman_@Jun 8 2010, 05:54 AM~17725416
> *Sup!
> 
> I'm in Chicago... might be able to swing by tomorrow...maybe :0
> ...


call me when you take a break from the road.


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Jun 8 2010, 09:17 AM~17726663
> *call me when you take a break from the road.
> *


I got my fingers crossed for thursday :biggrin:


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

we will get it figured out...


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

Bump... I miss my baby..... :tears: 



> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Aug 25 2009, 11:30 AM~14875454
> *This is the car that I buit for myself, I dont own it anymore.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 63hardtoprider (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Jun 9 2010, 09:52 PM~17742348
> *Bump... I miss my baby..... :tears:
> *


next project? :dunno: 


http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Chevrolet-I...s#ht_500wt_1182


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Jun 9 2010, 02:13 PM~17739497
> *we will get it figured out...
> *


I like what i see in the pics... :0 :cheesy: :0 :cheesy: :0 :cheesy: 

Called u tonight, but must have been too late...I was loading my truck when u text me the pics :happysad:


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Jun 9 2010, 06:52 PM~17742348
> *Bump... I miss my baby..... :tears:
> *


I was looking at that the other day...really nice car :yessad: 

We'll have to put in an early order for ya w Santa Claus for another car :biggrin: ...either that or pattern out the little RANGER :0 :rimshot: :biggrin:


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 63hardtoprider+Jun 9 2010, 06:56 PM~17742404-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol, the little ranger...thats the danger ranger :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

whats up painter guy :biggrin:


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

whats cracking pinky!


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

WHAT IT DO JOSH?HOWS THE SHOP GOING HOMIE?


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by flaked85_@Jun 12 2010, 11:54 AM~17767771
> *WHAT IT DO JOSH?HOWS THE SHOP GOING HOMIE?
> *


Its going man, very, very busy...still havent got the booth running yet. Im so concentraded and getting thes cars out that I forget that i should be working on it. How about yourself?


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

need any help finishing it let me know, im willing to come down and help out since my cars sitting in it :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Jun 13 2010, 11:16 AM~17773254
> *need any help finishing it let me know, im willing to come down and help out since my cars sitting in it :biggrin:
> *



Come down and do duct work son. :biggrin:


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Jun 13 2010, 08:16 AM~17773254
> *need any help finishing it let me know, im willing to come down and help out since my cars sitting in it :biggrin:
> *


yea.... do duct work!


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

TTT for some of the best work coming out the midwest :cheesy: :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2010)




----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Jun 13 2010, 11:56 PM~17779332
> *TTT for some of the best work coming out the midwest :cheesy: :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Jun 13 2010, 06:51 PM~17776654
> *yea.... do duct work!
> *


when fukers i need a day and time :biggrin: id like to look at my expensive sheet metal anyway :cheesy:


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

you have expensive sheet metal? LOL


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Jun 15 2010, 04:47 PM~17796341
> *when fukers i need a day and time :biggrin: id like to look at my expensive sheet metal anyway :cheesy:
> *


It dont look like much, waiting on $$$$$$$$$$ :wow: :biggrin: 


































we will let you know :biggrin:


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by macgyver+Jun 14 2010, 07:30 AM~17780723-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: ..... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

:wow: :biggrin:


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Jun 15 2010, 11:43 PM~17798391
> *:wow:  :biggrin:
> *



BEAN......whats up brother?


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

I check your topic everyday for new pics.... so now post some please


----------



## KINGLOWNESS (Nov 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Jun 13 2010, 11:47 AM~17773368
> *Come down and do duct work son. :biggrin:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Jun 16 2010, 08:32 AM~17802925
> *I check your topic everyday for new pics.... so now post some please
> *


I know, I know.....The only part is that I have been informed by the owner the cutty that I can not post pics.....  ......oh well you guys will see it soon enough.


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> :cheesy: well i just got a break from everything so i can finally put these pics of the car up from last weekend
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Jun 12 2010, 02:58 PM~17767800
> *Its going man, very, very busy...still havent got the booth running yet. Im so concentraded and getting thes cars out that I forget that i should be working on it. How about yourself?
> *



JUST DOIN TATTOOS EVERYDAY AT MY SHOP AND WORKIN ON MY CAR SEEMS LIKE EVERY WEEKEN :uh: D


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

Thats good man, sounds like you are busy.


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

sup ladies hope all is well


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FULLYCLOWNIN_@Jun 18 2010, 08:12 PM~17828052
> *sup ladies hope all is well
> *


It's Good in D-Town Thanks for Asking! Lol :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Jun 17 2010, 07:13 AM~17813352
> *I know, I know.....The only part is that I have been informed by the owner the cutty that I can not post pics.....  ......oh well you guys will see it soon enough.
> *


  :biggrin: Well you know if Red has anything to do with it, IT WILL be worth the wait.


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rivman_@Jun 19 2010, 10:54 PM~17835069
> *  :biggrin: Well you know if Red has anything to do with it, IT WILL be worth the wait.
> *


I love it.


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Jun 19 2010, 08:29 PM~17835329
> *I love it.
> *


why u gotta be teasing, :biggrin: 

get your noids?


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Jun 20 2010, 09:54 AM~17837353
> *why u gotta be teasing,  :biggrin:
> 
> get your noids?
> *


I will text you.


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

NICE WORK............ :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

Thank you!


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

Let me know when you need that flake RED.. :biggrin:


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

I will bro, Im still getting some details figured out on it...


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

hey as soon as this monte sells, its on like timdog in his purple thong :wow: well thats what chad told me lol


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

NO ****


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Jun 22 2010, 03:59 PM~17856262
> *hey as soon as this monte sells, its on like timdog in his purple thong :wow: well thats what chad told me lol
> *




:uh: ........................ :wow: .................................... :scrutinize: :scrutinize: 





***!!!!


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Jun 22 2010, 12:59 PM~17856262
> *hey as soon as this monte sells, its on like timdog in his purple thong :wow: well thats what chad told me lol
> *


LMAO........... :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

on the way


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)




----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Jun 22 2010, 02:18 PM~17856913
> *:uh: ........................  :wow:  .................................... :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:
> ***!!!!
> *


what :boink: :run: :biggrin:


----------



## Pepper69R (Nov 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Jun 17 2010, 07:13 AM~17813352
> *I know, I know.....The only part is that I have been informed by the owner the cutty that I can not post pics.....  ......oh well you guys will see it soon enough.
> *


 :biggrin: I know I know and We can't wait. We are sooooooo excited. It is totally AWESOME!!  We are counting the days down. :cheesy:


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

Phone wouldn't get text pics, only email...took it to Sprint today...Now it gets text pics BUT NOW IT WONT OPEN MY EMAIL PICS    

I'll let you know if i can get it to work right, otherwise I might have to start having you text me now :banghead: :banghead:

THE ONES FROM TONIGHT LOOKED GOOD THO :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## 63hardtoprider (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rivman_@Jun 29 2010, 01:09 AM~17913139
> *Phone wouldn't get text pics, only email...took it to Sprint today...Now it gets text pics BUT NOW IT WONT OPEN MY EMAIL PICS
> 
> I'll let you know if i can get it to work right, otherwise I might have to start having you text me now :banghead:  :banghead:
> ...


you can't tease everyone like that in here....... :biggrin: ....... We all wanna see too!


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 63hardtoprider_@Jun 29 2010, 12:42 AM~17914282
> *you can't tease everyone like that in here....... :biggrin: ....... We all wanna see too!
> *


 :biggrin: Shoot over to his house...worth the drive :yes: :yes: 

I can't get my fone to act right


----------



## 63hardtoprider (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rivman_@Jun 29 2010, 07:22 AM~17914657
> *:biggrin: Shoot over to his house...worth the drive :yes:  :yes:
> 
> I can't get my fone to act right
> *


I stay in Pigeon Forge Monday thru Friday, and get home around 5-7 PM on Friday's. I hate to bother people on the weekends, especially Josh where I know he's busy. What I told you at the picnic still stands, your car is in the top 3 cleanest G-bodies I've ever seen. Josh's work will just make it that more special.


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

:scrutinize:


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 63hardtoprider_@Jun 29 2010, 08:43 PM~17922022
> *I stay in Pigeon Forge Monday thru Friday, and get home around 5-7 PM on Friday's. I hate to bother people on the weekends, especially Josh where I know he's busy. What I told you at the picnic still stands, your car is in the top 3 cleanest G-bodies I've ever seen. Josh's work will just make it that more special.
> *


Oh that's right. I forgot you mentioned that.

THANKS! and yeah i love what he's doing to it :cheesy: 

BTW... "YES I DRIVE MINE"...love that :yes: :yes: :worship: :thumbsup:


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

lets see if I can talk somebody into posting pics........... :biggrin:


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Jun 30 2010, 07:45 AM~17925444
> *lets see if I can talk somebody into posting pics........... :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: Washootawkimboutwillis... :biggrin:


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

63hardtoprider and Dino

....PM...


----------



## 63hardtoprider (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rivman_@Jun 30 2010, 11:49 AM~17925837
> *63hardtoprider and Dino
> 
> ....PM...
> *


 :0 :wow: :thumbsup: :h5: :run:


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

SICK!! :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

THANX DUDES!!

Of course im not the one doing chit :biggrin:


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

its all on you now bro.....you got mail


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Jun 30 2010, 06:11 PM~17930106
> *its all on you now bro.....you got mail
> *


Yeah...no pressure huh :happysad:


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

FUKKIT...

trunk









Hood









Couldnt make em any bigger


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

Big enough...I don't wanna give it ALL away anyway :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

:0 .... :biggrin:


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Jul 1 2010, 03:41 AM~17933625
> *:0 .... :biggrin:
> *


 :naughty: :naughty: .... :biggrin:


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

Oh yeah...just 30 more days... :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## 63hardtoprider (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rivman_@Jun 30 2010, 10:24 PM~17930745
> *FUKKIT...
> 
> trunk
> ...


 :wow: 
:ninja:


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 63hardtoprider_@Jul 1 2010, 07:08 AM~17934235
> *:wow:
> :ninja:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 63hardtoprider (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rivman_@Jul 1 2010, 10:20 AM~17934304
> *:roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin: :sprint:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rivman_@Jun 30 2010, 09:24 PM~17930745
> *FUKKIT...
> 
> trunk
> ...


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DEAD PRE$IDENT$_@Jul 2 2010, 04:57 AM~17943194
> *
> *


 :wave: :wave: 

Find any wheel openning mouldings? :happysad:


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

Lee I'm making it a point to stop by joshs house this weekend to check out the cutlass...... U can go with


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Jul 2 2010, 10:14 AM~17944792
> *Lee I'm making it a point to stop by joshs house this weekend to check out the cutlass...... U can go with
> *


 :0


----------



## 63hardtoprider (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Jul 2 2010, 01:14 PM~17944792
> *Lee I'm making it a point to stop by joshs house this weekend to check out the cutlass...... U can go with
> *


thanks sweetie...... :boink: :naughty:


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 63hardtoprider_@Jul 2 2010, 05:46 PM~17948588
> *thanks sweetie...... :boink:  :naughty:
> *


 :rofl: Nasties


----------



## 63hardtoprider (Feb 8, 2008)

with russ its like :boink: then its like :buttkick: then I :sprint: Russ gets up and looks around like :tears: . After that I feel like :ninja:


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 63hardtoprider_@Jul 3 2010, 07:44 AM~17951743
> *with russ its like :boink: then its like  :buttkick: then I :sprint:  Russ gets up and looks around like  :tears: . After that I feel like  :ninja:
> *


 :rofl: :rofl: You're not right

I wonder when Josh is gonna get tired of us talking chit on his topic and :buttkick: us out? :0 :0 :happysad: hno: hno:


----------



## 63hardtoprider (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rivman_@Jul 3 2010, 12:08 PM~17952157
> *:rofl:  :rofl: You're not right
> 
> I wonder when Josh is gonna get tired of us talking chit on his topic and  :buttkick:  us out? :0  :0  :happysad:  hno:  hno:
> *


i just like stories with pictures, it adds to the ambience of it..... :wow:


----------



## 63hardtoprider (Feb 8, 2008)

super secret ninja spy pics.... :ninja: 



































Didn't want to give too much away. :nono:


----------



## H8R PROOF (Feb 27, 2007)

NICE WORK :biggrin:


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 63hardtoprider_@Jul 3 2010, 01:41 PM~17953583
> *super secret ninja spy pics.... :ninja:
> 
> 
> ...


 :scrutinize: :scrutinize: What car is that from???


----------



## 63hardtoprider (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rivman_@Jul 3 2010, 10:57 PM~17955349
> *:scrutinize:  :scrutinize: What car is that from???
> *



:dunno: :around: hno: hno: 








just a perty brown car near where I live........


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 63hardtoprider_@Jul 3 2010, 09:17 PM~17955808
> *:dunno:  :around:  hno:  hno:
> just a perty brown car near where I live........
> *


 :scrutinize: Brown?...You must be losing your eyesight :wow:


----------



## 63hardtoprider (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rivman_@Jul 4 2010, 12:24 AM~17955878
> *:scrutinize: Brown?...You must be losing your eyesight :wow:
> *


I told you I cannot reveal TOO much.... :rimshot: :drama:


ninja misdirection..... :ninja:


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

lol....you all are some fools...lol :biggrin:


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 63hardtoprider_@Jul 3 2010, 10:36 PM~17956279
> *I told you I cannot reveal TOO much....  :rimshot:  :drama:
> ninja misdirection..... :ninja:
> *


Hmmm...guess I'll have to wait n see :run:


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Jul 4 2010, 06:47 AM~17957427
> *lol....you all are some fools...lol :biggrin:
> *


 :no: :yes: :no: :yes: :no: :yes: :no: :yes: :tongue:


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

> > :cheesy: well i just got a break from everything so i can finally put these pics of the car up from last weekend
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rivman_@Jul 6 2010, 09:34 AM~17971386
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## garageartguy (Nov 17, 2008)

:nicoderm: Nice work!!!


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Dino_@Jul 6 2010, 07:27 AM~17971569
> *:0
> *


 :0 is right :yes: :yes:


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

i cant wait to see it with stripes!!!!!!!


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rivman_@Jul 6 2010, 12:09 PM~17972097
> *:0  is right :yes:  :yes:
> *


what is 7.31.10?? :biggrin:  :happysad:


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Dino_@Jul 6 2010, 11:52 AM~17973244
> *what is 7.31.10?? :biggrin:    :happysad:
> *


   :dunno: :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Jul 6 2010, 11:24 AM~17973041
> *i cant wait to see it with stripes!!!!!!!
> *


Racing stripes? hno:


----------



## 63hardtoprider (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rivman_@Jul 6 2010, 09:34 AM~17971386
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


OH YEAH, well I got something to show you too...


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 63hardtoprider_@Jul 6 2010, 12:14 PM~17973447
> *OH YEAH, well I got something to show you too...
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

NICE :cheesy:


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

TTT....thats funny Lee :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rivman_@Jul 2 2010, 07:15 AM~17943230
> *
> :wave:  :wave:
> 
> ...


 :wave:
unfortunatly no. they had 4 cuttys up there and they were in way worse shape than urs.


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

:naughty: :naughty:


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

[/quote]


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rivman_@Jul 7 2010, 08:30 PM~17986096
> *:naughty:  :naughty:
> *


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

>


[/quote]
:wow: ...wtf??


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

...wheeeeeeere's the painter guy???????????? :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :happysad: :biggrin:


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## Royalty (Nov 27, 2001)

59 is a good year so let's make a good page and post some pics. :biggrin:


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

Sorry guys, Iv been so busy I dont have time to think. Page 59! the best yet!.........

By the way anybody know anyone looking for a real nice Escalade? Im trying to sell it, check it out...

Real nice truck, about as nice as they come for this price! nothing wrong with it, I just need a bigger one.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...K%3AMESELX%3AIT


----------



## 63hardtoprider (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Jul 12 2010, 09:19 PM~18029086
> * I just need a bigger one.
> 
> 
> *


:wow: :wow: :wow: ............................. :0 ................. :biggrin:


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

8===========================D


----------



## SittinOn3 (Nov 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Aug 25 2009, 03:30 PM~14875454
> *This is the car that I buit for myself, I dont own it anymore.
> 
> 
> ...



Siiiick !!! I love the color and setup


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SittinOn3_@Jul 13 2010, 08:14 AM~18033059
> *Siiiick !!! I love the color and setup
> *


the pics don't do it justice, it was a bad ass ride.


----------



## osolo59 (Jan 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Royalty_@Jul 12 2010, 08:08 PM~18028970
> *59 is a good year so let's make a good page and post some pics. :biggrin:
> *



ya red im gona need some pinstriping on the 59 in a few weeks.


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by osolo59_@Jul 13 2010, 07:56 PM~18040229
> *ya red im gona need some pinstriping on the 59 in a few weeks.
> 
> 
> ...


Let me know bro, Ill ride over  thanks for the pic, perfect for page 59 :biggrin:


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by osolo59_@Jul 13 2010, 10:56 PM~18040229
> *ya red im gona need some pinstriping on the 59 in a few weeks.
> 
> 
> ...


do gloss black and red on that flat back, that shit is hot!


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK!


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO68RAG_@Jul 14 2010, 04:25 PM~18047167
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That car is beautiful man...Didnt you have that at southern showdown one year? Thanks for posting it, thats my dream car and every one I see keeps me motivated to hustle harder till I get one.


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

Well I have been busting my ass on Rivi mans cuttlass, been moving along nicely till a shipping problem with coast airbrush and UPS. I got one thing done atleast, all I got to do is add clear.....


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

LOOKS EVEN BETTER IN BIGGER PICS!! :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

:biggrin: :0 :cheesy:


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Dino_@Jul 14 2010, 08:30 PM~18049194
> *:biggrin:  :0  :cheesy:
> *


 :wave: :h5: :yes: :biggrin:


----------



## MAD_ONE (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Jul 14 2010, 07:23 PM~18048559
> *Well I have been busting my ass on Rivi mans cuttlass, been moving along nicely till a shipping problem with coast airbrush and UPS. I got one thing done atleast, all I got to do is add clear.....
> 
> 
> ...


Looking killer......you got a great flow going with the fades....


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

Thanks bro


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

You still willing to travel?


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

Nice work on the cutlass... :thumbsup:


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Jul 15 2010, 09:24 AM~18052851
> *You still willing to travel?
> *


yes sir....just as long as I get to come see you...lol :biggrin:


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

I dont know if I ever posted thes but ill post em anyways.....


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

lil something Im doing for a buddy....


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

dude the stroller is nice


----------



## Charrua (Oct 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Jul 15 2010, 01:23 PM~18048559
> *Well I have been busting my ass on Rivi mans cuttlass, been moving along nicely till a shipping problem with coast airbrush and UPS. I got one thing done atleast, all I got to do is add clear.....
> 
> 
> ...


Nice work


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Jul 14 2010, 06:23 PM~18048559
> *Well I have been busting my ass on Rivi mans cuttlass, been moving along nicely till a shipping problem with coast airbrush and UPS. I got one thing done atleast, all I got to do is add clear.....
> 
> 
> ...



great use of color bro!


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

Thanks man, Im really happy with the way this one is coming out. The colors look better than I was hopeing for.


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

dropped the trim off 2day for the cutlass and got to see the layout of the paintjob. WOW is all i can say. glad to be involved. that car is gonna b sick.


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DEAD PRE$IDENT$_@Jul 17 2010, 10:14 AM~18068458
> *dropped the trim off 2day for the cutlass and got to see the layout of the paintjob. WOW is all i can say. glad to be involved. that car is gonna b sick.
> *


 :cheesy: THANX BRO!!


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

The trim looks killer


----------



## UFAMEA (Apr 21, 2003)

killer work USO you are off the hinges craftman to the maxx onelove josh your alway on my mine USO hope all is well with you and family keep up the great work onelove fam!


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Jul 19 2010, 05:00 AM~18080431
> *The trim looks killer
> *


C00000L!


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Jul 14 2010, 09:23 PM~18048559
> *Well I have been busting my ass on Rivi mans cuttlass, been moving along nicely till a shipping problem with coast airbrush and UPS. I got one thing done atleast, all I got to do is add clear.....
> 
> 
> ...


panels look good! are these for the trunk?


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)




----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by UFAMEA_@Jul 19 2010, 04:50 PM~18085311
> *killer work USO you are off the hinges craftman to the maxx onelove josh your alway on my mine USO hope all is well with you and family keep up the great work onelove fam!
> *


Thank you Kita, Just trying to do my best out here bro. The family is great and growing homie..... Imma try to take a trip to the west with in the next year, if I do ill have to come see you.


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jul 20 2010, 08:24 PM~18097671
> *panels look good! are these for the trunk?
> *


yea, they are the fake out panels for the package tray. Ther is a amp that goes between the two designs.


----------



## UFAMEA (Apr 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Jul 21 2010, 04:49 AM~18100296
> *Thank you Kita,  Just trying to do my best out here bro. The family is great and growing homie..... Imma try to take a trip to the west with in the next year, if I do ill have to come see you.
> *


fosho uso let me know we can have BBQ and chop it up fam!


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

TTT for my painter! :biggrin:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

more pics.....!!!!!!!!


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Jul 23 2010, 09:39 PM~18127305
> *more pics.....!!!!!!!!
> *


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Jul 23 2010, 09:39 PM~18127305
> *more pics.....!!!!!!!!
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Jul 19 2010, 07:00 AM~18080431
> *
> The trim looks killer
> *


thanks homie. droping the 2 lil fender pieces off 2day.


----------



## SPIRIT 62 (Aug 8, 2006)

killer work bro


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

Tried summin new n it worked!! :0 :cheesy: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Beautiful work homie !


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

Taylor tot stroller i did...


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

i dig the big panel work on the cutlass bro :thumbsup:


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

Lookin good, I got that root beer micro here just chillin...


----------



## bloodline (Nov 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rivman_@Jul 23 2010, 11:30 PM~18126816
> *TTT for my painter! :biggrin:
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

Don't member if I posted this one already... :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rivman_@Jul 26 2010, 07:19 PM~18147555
> *Don't member if I posted this one already... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


That is looking really good..


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Jul 26 2010, 07:27 PM~18147630
> *That is looking really good..
> *


thanx..im loving it :biggrin:


----------



## kandykoatedkustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

looks good.


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

OK LAST ONE...


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

Thanks eveybody......I dont think I have done this much striping or leafing to a car to date....this thing is wearing me out...but its turning out to be well worth all the time.


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Jul 27 2010, 07:31 AM~18151881
> *Thanks eveybody......I dont think I have done this much striping or leafing to a car to date....this thing is wearing me out...but its turning out to be well worth all the time.
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DEAD PRE$IDENT$_@Jul 25 2010, 11:00 AM~18136098
> *thanks homie. droping the 2 lil fender pieces off 2day.
> *


THANX BILLY!!  

PM SENT


----------



## RIDDLER (Sep 25, 2005)

great work!!!!! i need to bring my fleetwood down to you get some striping and leafing done it will be well worth the 5 hours drive :biggrin:


----------



## 63hardtoprider (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RIDDLER_@Jul 28 2010, 01:25 AM~18160413
> *great work!!!!! i  need to bring my fleetwood down to you get some striping and leafing done it will be well worth the 5 hours drive  :biggrin:
> *


I can guarantee that you will not be disappointed.


----------



## 63hardtoprider (Feb 8, 2008)

one more page for "63".......


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

:0 nice work


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RIDDLER+Jul 27 2010, 10:25 PM~18160413-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  



> _Originally posted by davidw77_@Jul 27 2010, 11:09 PM~18160770
> *:0  nice work
> *


Thank you


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rivman_@Jul 27 2010, 03:47 PM~18154300
> *THANX BILLY!!
> 
> PM SENT
> *



See you Saturday homie. Dont forget the windows. lol :biggrin:


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Jul 28 2010, 05:07 PM~18166758
> *See you Saturday homie.  Dont forget the windows. lol :biggrin:
> *


PM SENT


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Jul 28 2010, 08:07 PM~18166758
> *See you Saturday homie.  Dont forget the windows. lol :biggrin:
> *



someone gonna be like a kid at christmas.......lol....


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

see you this weekend homeslice


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)




----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)




----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

dude had a blast at the picnic with red doing Xtreme golf carting :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## Royalty (Nov 27, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Aug 2 2010, 11:51 AM~18206695
> *dude had a blast at the picnic with red doing Xtreme golf carting :wow:  :biggrin:
> *


You know the rule, pics...

:biggrin:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Royalty_@Aug 3 2010, 01:16 PM~18216658
> *You know the rule, pics...
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


rule are rule...!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kandykoatedkustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

KEEP UP THE GREAT WORK .KEEP LAYEN THE HAMMER DOWN.(JACK HAMMER)


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

sorry guys, no pics that I know of on the golf carts. :wow:......which is probably a good thing. :sprint:


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kandykoatedkustoms_@Aug 3 2010, 03:31 PM~18218818
> *KEEP UP THE GREAT WORK .KEEP LAYEN THE HAMMER DOWN.(JACK HAMMER)
> *


Im trying man......thats right you love the jack hammer dont you! lol Now get that car done, you gotta take me for a ride!


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Royalty+Aug 3 2010, 02:16 PM~18216658-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jackhammer and taking me for a ride dont belong in the same sentence. hahaha


----------



## kandykoatedkustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Aug 3 2010, 06:58 PM~18220047
> *Pics would have been great but extreme was done in the dark so that why it was so extreme.  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> Jackhammer and taking me for a ride dont belong in the same sentence. hahaha
> *


I'LL TRY TO TAKE CARE OF BOTH OF THEM FORYA. :boink: :boink:


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

thanks for sending that guy my way on the rotissory red. : )


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

seen your werk first hand at the westside picnic sir, very nice werk


----------



## 63hardtoprider (Feb 8, 2008)

PAGE 63!!!


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Aug 4 2010, 08:07 AM~18225301
> *seen your werk first hand at the westside picnic sir, very nice werk
> *


thank you very much


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kandykoatedkustoms_@Aug 3 2010, 09:05 PM~18220116
> *I'LL TRY TO TAKE CARE OF BOTH OF THEM FORYA. :boink:  :boink:
> *



wow it just got gay up in here......lmao and bob wasnt involved......he will be jealous.....lol


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

:wow:


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 63hardtoprider_@Aug 4 2010, 01:33 PM~18228066
> *PAGE 63!!!
> 
> 
> ...


Damn! That's ugly :biggrin:


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

What? No smartass remark??^^^^ :wow:


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

Fine then...I'll start my own dust... :biggrin: ...











COULDN'T HELP MYSELF  :biggrin:


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

Sup fucker


----------



## 63hardtoprider (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rivman_@Aug 6 2010, 11:16 PM~18248865
> *What? No smartass remark??^^^^ :wow:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 63hardtoprider (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rivman_@Aug 5 2010, 01:54 PM~18236090
> *Damn! That's ugly :biggrin:
> *


like owner like car...... :wow:


----------



## 63hardtoprider (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rivman_@Aug 6 2010, 11:25 PM~18248908
> *Fine then...I'll start my own dust... :biggrin: ...
> 
> 
> ...


I seen a whole bunch of other pics too...... :ninja: :drama: :naughty:


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 63hardtoprider_@Aug 7 2010, 12:01 AM~18250285
> *I seen a whole bunch of other pics too......  :ninja:  :drama:  :naughty:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :biggrin:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rivman_@Aug 6 2010, 10:25 PM~18248908
> *Fine then...I'll start my own dust... :biggrin: ...
> 
> 
> ...


just one freakin pictures....... :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Aug 7 2010, 08:11 AM~18251254
> *just one freakin pictures....... :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


I'll be starting a whole topic on it shortly


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

sweet, looks good as hell..... josh has magic fingers (no ****)


----------



## ro4life66 (Feb 19, 2008)

DAMN! SOME OF THE NICEST WORK IVE SEEN . KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## OJ Hydraulics (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO68RAG_@Jul 14 2010, 05:25 PM~18047167
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Looks like the 1 Chris leafed in dallas...


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rivman_@Aug 6 2010, 10:25 PM~18248908
> *
> 
> 
> ...


beautiful colors !


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rivman_@Aug 6 2010, 10:25 PM~18248908
> *Fine then...I'll start my own dust... :biggrin: ...
> 
> 
> ...


sick !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

thanks everybody for the positive comments!


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

a stroller I painted for a buddy...


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

nice!!


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

2 Members: Dino, ~~RED~~
:wave:


----------



## PantyDropper (Dec 21, 2003)

thanks again josh taylor loves the stroller :biggrin:


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

Me and Cheeks' strollers. :biggrin:


----------



## mc7214 (Jun 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SixFourClownin_@Aug 10 2010, 09:24 AM~18274217
> *Me and Cheeks' strollers. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


where do you find strollers like that


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

thanks for postin them up Curt


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mc7214_@Aug 10 2010, 02:57 PM~18275387
> *where do you find strollers like that
> *


there's one missing a bunch a shit at a flea market here for $40.


----------



## caranto (Jul 26, 2004)

Josh is my HERO! :biggrin:


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by caranto_@Aug 12 2010, 11:07 AM~18292987
> *Josh is my HERO! :biggrin:
> *


Same here! :biggrin:


----------



## 68rida (Dec 1, 2007)

Great work... I'm gonna have to let you put one of those "magazine material" paint jobs on my 68. keep up the OUTSTANDING work :biggrin:


----------



## caranto (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rivman_@Aug 12 2010, 05:11 PM~18295445
> *Same here! :biggrin:
> *


WE put the trunk panel in lastnight and finially got to check the car out buffed out and......WOW! that goldleaf is the SHIZ! :biggrin: Love It!


----------



## Pepper69R (Nov 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by caranto_@Aug 17 2010, 12:18 PM~18333341
> *WE put the trunk panel in lastnight and finially got to check the car out buffed out and......WOW! that goldleaf is the SHIZ! :biggrin: Love It!
> *


 :0 Yaaaaaay I want to see. I want to see. I can't wait I can't wait. :biggrin:


----------



## ratfink ben (Jan 31, 2007)

Josh I've got a brand new Porsche Cayenne hood that you can have to use as a test panel if you want it. It has a small dent about the size of a nickel so Porsche told me to trow it in the dumpster. I was gonna paint it and hand it up i just dont have the time.


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by caranto_@Aug 17 2010, 12:18 PM~18333341
> *WE put the trunk panel in lastnight and finially got to check the car out buffed out and......WOW! that goldleaf is the SHIZ! :biggrin: Love It!
> *


AWESOME! :0 :0 

THANX JASON


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 68rida_@Aug 12 2010, 08:06 PM~18297399
> *Great work... I'm gonna have to let you put one of those "magazine material" paint jobs on my 68. keep up the OUTSTANDING work :biggrin:
> *


Thank you very much bro, I would be happy to do something for you one day..


> _Originally posted by caranto+Aug 17 2010, 12:18 PM~18333341-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That would be cool, yea I would love to paint a 1000 hood  Give me a call and I will pick it up or you all can swing by one night.


----------



## ratfink ben (Jan 31, 2007)

your shop is over in Brooks isn't it ? I'm only a mile or 2 from there i'll put it in the XB and bring it over after work one night just let me know when is good for you. and it was only $800 wholesale cost. retail about $1300. :biggrin:


----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)

Strollers came out hot Josh!


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MAD_ONE (Aug 6, 2007)

looks great, Red just strait up killing em on that one.....


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rivman_@Aug 20 2010, 01:19 AM~18358566
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Damn that shit came out slick as fuck


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rivman_@Aug 20 2010, 12:19 AM~18358566
> *
> 
> 
> ...




Beautiful !


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rivman_@Aug 20 2010, 01:19 AM~18358566
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



HOLYSHIT JOSH,I'M DIGGIN THE COLOR ON RIVMANS CUTTY.AWESOME WORK AGAIN.SEE YOU DID THIS ONE BACK AT THE SPOT. :biggrin:


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

Thanks guys, yea I do all the graffics at the house. Its a cleaner enviorment, at the shop there is a car getting painted everyday almost, and lots of body work going on.


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

GREAT SEEING YOU AGAIN TODAY BRO!!

THANK YOU AGAIN FOR ALL YOU DID WITH MY CAR...VERY HAPPY WITH IT!!!  

I'LL BE SEEING YOU SOON WITH THE CADILLAC :0 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

FINISHED PRODUCT ON THE WAY HOME :cheesy: 



























I LIKE THIS ONE...LOOKS LIKE A CROUCHING TIGER GETTING READY FOR BATTLE  :biggrin: 










I'll quit invading your topic now :happysad:


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

wow! that looks amazing in the sun.


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

invading........keep em coming


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

Some pic I took befor Marty picked it up....


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)




----------



## southsiderider (Jun 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Aug 21 2010, 09:34 PM~18371692
> *Some pic I took befor Marty picked it up....
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Lokey (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Aug 21 2010, 06:34 PM~18371692
> *Some pic I took befor Marty picked it up....
> 
> 
> ...


SICK LOOKIN CUTTY.... SOLID WORK RIGHT THERE


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Aug 21 2010, 09:34 PM~18371692
> *Some pic I took befor Marty picked it up....
> 
> 
> ...


Red what can I say...you put it down once again, and Billy got down on that trim too I could brush my teeth in that shit!


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

*FUCKING WOW....!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: *


----------



## The CadiKingpin (Jun 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rivman_@Aug 20 2010, 10:19 PM~18366569
> *GREAT SEEING YOU AGAIN TODAY BRO!!
> 
> THANK YOU AGAIN FOR ALL YOU DID WITH MY CAR...VERY HAPPY WITH IT!!!
> ...


Well so much for giving me a shot.....


----------



## 63hardtoprider (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Aug 21 2010, 09:34 PM~18371692
> *Some pic I took befor Marty picked it up....
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :wow: :boink: :naughty:


----------



## SPIRIT 62 (Aug 8, 2006)

cutlass came out reallllllly nice bro


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

Thanks for all the complements everybody....thanks a lot


----------



## kandykoatedkustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

looks great.


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Aug 21 2010, 08:34 PM~18371692
> *Some pic I took befor Marty picked it up....
> 
> 
> ...



:wow: Damn Josh!!! :worship:


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 63hardtoprider_@Aug 22 2010, 03:16 PM~18377113
> *:0  :wow:  :boink:  :naughty:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

Also owe thanks to CARANTO for the panel he built and installed for me


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

Details...


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## 63hardtoprider (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rivman_@Aug 22 2010, 10:50 PM~18378933
> *Details...
> 
> 
> ...


Show off..... :biggrin: Damn must be nice to be able to have someone like Josh paint your car.


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

I love it. That thing is real sweet! I think this is my new favorite thing youve painted. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 68rida (Dec 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JRO_@Aug 22 2010, 08:45 PM~18379518
> *I love it. That thing is real sweet! I think this is my new favorite thing youve painted.  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


X2


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 63hardtoprider_@Aug 22 2010, 08:32 PM~18379376
> *Show off.....  :biggrin:    Damn must be nice to be able to have someone like Josh paint your car.
> *


Yeah...you should hit em up...maybe you could work summin out wit em :biggrin: :biggrin: :tongue:


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

Some pic I took befor Marty picked it up....














































































































HEY JOSH........that turned out beautiful......wish i had gotten over there before marty picked it up. :thumbsup:


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

i love those damn wheels.......im just sayin.


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Aug 23 2010, 08:34 AM~18382450
> *i love those damn wheels.......im just sayin.
> *


Thanx mayne


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

yeh hes pretty good :biggrin:


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

:boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DrPhilMadeMeDoIt_@Aug 22 2010, 12:16 AM~18373027
> *
> Red what can I say...you put it down once again, and Billy got down on that trim too I could brush my teeth in that shit!
> *


thanks phil, its pretty cool of josh to recommend me for polishing trim to flow with his masterpieces, time after time we make it happen, a great thing.. thank u josh and marty for lettin me do my thang on that.


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DEAD PRE$IDENT$_@Aug 23 2010, 02:43 PM~18385476
> *thanks phil, its pretty  cool of josh to recommend me for polishing trim to flow with his masterpieces, time after time we make it happen, a great thing.. thank u josh and marty for lettin me do my thang on that.
> *


Your work speaks for itself and im a happy camper with it!  

By the way...you'll have another one of mine shortly :0 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

:0 :biggrin: thats cool. im ready. feel free to post your car in my polishing thread when u can. it looks amazing!


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DEAD PRE$IDENT$_@Aug 23 2010, 07:58 PM~18388622
> *:0  :biggrin: thats cool. im ready. feel free to post your car in my polishing thread when u can. it looks amazing!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

Sup dooood!


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

wud up :biggrin:


----------



## Chino1970 (Aug 26, 2010)

YOU LAY SOME SICK AZZ TAPE RED!!! BAD AZZ WORK :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

Thanks bro


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

that is flowage baby!







:biggrin: :biggrin: :tongue:


----------



## Pepper69R (Nov 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Dino_@Aug 31 2010, 07:38 AM~18449132
> *that is flowage baby!
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: Yes it is! He is just AWESOME!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

thats a good pic....who took that?


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Aug 31 2010, 01:17 PM~18450949
> *thats a good pic....deeeezzzzz nuuutssss*


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Aug 31 2010, 11:56 AM~18451303
> *deeeezzzzz nuuutssss
> *


got em..
long distance


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Aug 31 2010, 11:56 AM~18451303
> *deeeezzzzz nuuutssss
> *


lol...wud up Slim! Mick tell you to get with me on those wheels? I gotta guy that wants to pick a few sets up in a few weeks. Hit me up 502-648-4470


----------



## 63hardtoprider (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Aug 31 2010, 02:17 PM~18450949
> *thats a good pic....who took that?
> *


JasonJ at the St.Louis get together. Go to the Individuals topic and he got about 30 pics of it in there.


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Dino_@Aug 31 2010, 08:38 AM~18449132
> *that is flowage baby!
> 
> 
> ...


Nice! :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## ONATE63' (Jul 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Dino_@Aug 31 2010, 07:38 AM~18449132
> *that is flowage baby!
> 
> 
> ...


damn thats a sick paint job man :thumbsup:


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Rollin73 (Mar 13, 2010)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Charrua (Oct 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Aug 24 2010, 02:30 AM~18382428
> *Some pic I took befor Marty picked it up....
> 
> 
> ...



I love the colors amazing.


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

Thanks everybody


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Aug 31 2010, 02:56 PM~18451303
> *deeeezzzzz nuuutssss
> *


:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

I still get people with that one.....lol


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: 187_Regal, granpa

ladies.....and gentlemen......the legend himself......


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

That Cutlass paint job is freaking amazing bro. I'm just glad I could push you in a pool on a luggage cart before you got famous.


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

for one im not famous, and never will be...lol. and for two, I would do it again tomorrow if I had the chance....lol. That was the good days


----------



## Royalty (Nov 27, 2001)

I thought you were going to say, "For one don't, two make me, three go off!" But that does sound like fun. :wave:


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

lol...it was, and it was a loooong time ago.


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@Sep 2 2010, 12:59 PM~18469738
> *That Cutlass paint job is freaking amazing bro.  I'm just glad I could push you in a pool on a luggage cart before you got famous.
> *



:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :ROFL


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

Enjoying my new toy EVERY chance I get!! :cheesy: :cheesy: 





























THANX AGAIN...LOVING IT :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

That Cutlass is hella dope Josh...soon I'll be able to get that family discount!


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by rivman_@Sep 4 2010, 10:35 PM~18489287
> *Enjoying my new toy EVERY chance I get!! :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...



nice.. :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Sep 5 2010, 12:51 AM~18489868
> *That Cutlass is hella dope Josh...soon I'll be able to get that family discount!
> *


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Sep 5 2010, 02:51 AM~18489868
> *That Cutlass is hella dope Josh...soon I'll be able to get that family discount!
> *


***** said BRUHNLAW :biggrin:


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Sep 5 2010, 09:50 AM~18490375
> ****** said BRUHNLAW  :biggrin:
> *


:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Sep 5 2010, 05:23 AM~18490189
> *:biggrin:
> nice.. :wow:  :biggrin:
> *


 :yes:  :biggrin:


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

Found a few fans at a cruise-in in Charlotte :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

great, i hope everyone liked it bro


----------



## 63hardtoprider (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rivman_@Sep 5 2010, 09:36 PM~18493644
> *Found a few fans at a cruise-in in Charlotte :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN, that's a BEAUTIFUL training day Monte. What year is that? a six fo?


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 63hardtoprider_@Sep 5 2010, 09:19 PM~18495007
> *DAMN, that's a BEAUTIFUL training day Monte. What year is that? a six fo?
> *


 :rofl: :rofl: :buttkick: :nono: 

It's a GRAN PRIX!


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Sep 5 2010, 08:38 PM~18494647
> *great, i hope everyone liked it bro
> *


OH YEAH...U CAN SAY THAT!! :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)




----------



## granpa (Oct 6, 2002)

whats up Josh, work looking good nephew hahaha :biggrin: hope the wife is doing ok. and i see Russ gots jokes now :rimshot: :squint: :wave:


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by granpa_@Sep 8 2010, 09:16 AM~18513632
> *whats up Josh, work looking good nephew hahaha  :biggrin: hope the wife is doing ok. and i see Russ gots jokes now  :rimshot:  :squint:  :wave:
> *



i was just acknowledging an OG triple triple....OG...... :biggrin:


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

bump


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

truck made it to my shop in one piece :biggrin: and i picked up the new tre


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

sweet :biggrin:


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

Sup dood!


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Sep 12 2010, 11:04 PM~18550610
> *truck made it to my shop in one piece :biggrin:  and i picked up the new tre
> *


trade me.......lol


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Aug 23 2010, 10:30 AM~18382428
> *Some pic I took befor Marty picked it up....
> 
> 
> ...


great job


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Sep 13 2010, 11:45 AM~18555268
> *trade me.......lol
> *


i think im all traded out :biggrin:


----------



## Pepper69R (Nov 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Stickz_@Sep 13 2010, 02:37 PM~18556772
> *great job
> *


You aren't kidding! He does amazing work. :worship: :thumbsup:


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

Josh and fam are at the hospital awaiting the arrival of their baby! They have been there since 3am! Congrats you guys!!!!!


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

:0 :biggrin: Congratulation's to you and your family!!!


----------



## Pepper69R (Nov 26, 2008)

:run: :run: Congratulations!!!!! :h5: :h5: We hope everyone is doing well. Keep us informed. Much love to you and the family.


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

congrats to the culver family


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)




----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

Thanks a lot Russ, ...........he is 7.8 lbs and 20inchs long. The best thing I have ever seen.


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

Aww Congrats! :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA (Oct 10, 2007)

congrats bro!!!!!


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Sep 15 2010, 07:02 PM~18578558
> *Thanks a lot Russ, ...........he is 7.8 lbs and 20inchs long. The best thing I have ever seen.
> *


 :0 :cheesy: 

That's great bro!

CONGRATS!!!


----------



## Pepper69R (Nov 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Sep 15 2010, 06:49 PM~18578442
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 How cute. I see another amazing painter in our future. :thumbsup  Congratulation to you and momma.  We hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Sep 15 2010, 10:02 PM~18578558
> *Thanks a lot Russ, ...........he is 7.8 lbs and 20inchs long. The best thing I have ever seen.
> *



 i got you homie.


----------



## Lokey (Feb 3, 2008)

CONGADULATIONS HOMIE


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

Thanks everybody, trying to get used to this life..lol Im very very tired already. :biggrin:


----------



## Royalty (Nov 27, 2001)

Mine turned one early this month I'm still tired. Wouldn't change it for the world.


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Sep 19 2010, 05:00 PM~18604592
> *Thanks everybody, trying to get used to this life..lol Im very very tired already. :biggrin:
> *



It ain't even started yet  ...


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Sep 19 2010, 04:00 PM~18604592
> *Thanks everybody, trying to get used to this life..lol Im very very tired already. :biggrin:
> *


* :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
DID YOU JUST SAY YOUR TIRED.....?????

just wait til he turn 2-3 and your have to babysit him alone in the house...... you take a 2 sec nap and he puts milk in the dvd player or surup all over your lowrider magazine....or flour all over the kichen floor.....
and you only closed your eyes for 2 secs......

talk to me then about being tired...!!!!!
A BIG CONGRATES TO YOU AND THE WIFE.....*


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

wow.......congrats homie


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Sep 20 2010, 02:32 AM~18608707
> * :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> DID YOU JUST SAY YOUR TIRED.....?????
> 
> ...



Not to mention it coulda been a girl ... If I wouldn't have had my daughter first I would have the boys lol


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

lol....Yea I figured this wouldent get easyer any time soon. But as you guys know already, its completly worth it.


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Sep 20 2010, 09:50 AM~18609573
> *lol....Yea I figured this wouldent get easyer any time soon. But as you guys know already, its completly worth it.
> *


Yea right nows the easy part, diapers and bottles and they're good. You'll be chasing him around the house soon enough. I wouldn't have it any other way though.


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

:cheesy:


----------



## Pepper69R (Nov 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rivman_@Sep 21 2010, 07:37 AM~18620320
> *:cheesy:
> *


 :0 Our kids have four wheels. :biggrin:  You're never home.


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

lol, I told him he need one...


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Sep 21 2010, 02:35 PM~18623958
> *lol, I told him he need one...
> *


 :nono: :nono: :nono: 

OR

:no: :no: :no: 

OR

:thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: 

Either one will work :biggrin:


----------



## Pepper69R (Nov 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Sep 21 2010, 02:35 PM~18623958
> *lol, I told him he need one...
> *


 :yes: :yes: :roflmao: :roflmao: Ok let me pick rivi up off the floor. He just passed out. :rofl: :rofl: :nono: We are happy the way things are. Oh I admit when I seen your baby's picture I was like I want one but as soon as it crossed my mind it was :sprint: gone. I love kids but we so enjoy our freedom. He's not home much. It's nice that when he is on his way home he can say pack our bags we're going to this car show or that car show. Or when I haven't seen him in a month and he can't get home if he is 3 or 4 hours away I can get in the car and spend a day with him. :biggrin: Our babies will all be the 4wheel or 2wheel kind. :thumbsup: We will let you keep busy bringing a bunch of awesome painters into the world


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Sep 20 2010, 09:54 AM~18610301
> *Yea right nows the easy part, diapers and bottles and they're good. You'll be chasing him around the house soon enough. I wouldn't have it any other way though.
> *


Picture Doe Chasing his kids......lol with his locs on.... :nicoderm: :wave:


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by WSL63_@Sep 22 2010, 10:41 AM~18630530
> *Picture Doe Chasing his kids......lol with his locs on.... :nicoderm:  :wave:
> *


That's right. Locs on in the house chasing babies.


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Sep 22 2010, 11:29 AM~18630861
> *That's right. Locs on in the house chasing babies.
> *



BAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA gangsta leanin.....child chasin.....john wayne spittin......farm boy.....LMAO!!!

forgot Loc wearin......lol


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Sep 19 2010, 03:00 PM~18604592
> *Thanks everybody, trying to get used to this life..lol Im very very tired already. :biggrin:
> *


say good-bye to sleep. congratulation! :biggrin:


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Sep 22 2010, 11:33 AM~18630896
> *BAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA gangsta leanin.....child chasin.....john wayne spittin......farm boy.....LMAO!!!
> 
> forgot Loc wearin......lol
> *


Get it right :uh:


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Sep 20 2010, 11:54 AM~18610301
> *Yea right nows the easy part, diapers and bottles and they're good. You'll be chasing him around the house soon enough. I wouldn't have it any other way though.
> *


The sleeping part gets better but the kid growing up doesn't get easier. My daughter is 5 and in kindergarten and has homework every night and a spelling test every week, and a book to read every night.


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

Good talking to you yesterday n catching up! Ill bring u back some pix!

Don't forget to get me a figure on that work for the Indian when u get a chance. Plz

:0 :cheesy:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

this is turning to be the baby adice page....

more cars....


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Sep 23 2010, 09:01 AM~18640429
> *this is turning to be the baby adice page....
> 
> more cars....
> *


You started it :biggrin:


----------



## Prez of the I (Sep 3, 2005)

The more we tell him how good he is, the higher the prices go !!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Prez of the I_@Sep 23 2010, 01:59 PM~18642472
> *The more we tell him how good he is, the higher the prices go !!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



He sucks....i tell him this all the time.....lol....jk


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

lol you all are crazy....This is a life change for sure, I was up from 2am till 430am last night with him because he wanted to stay awake....makes it real hard to get up a couple hours later. Plus Brittany is still not moving around a lot after all that. Im cleaning, washing cloths, doing dishs, taking care of Brittany, mowing grass, changing dipers, going to work....this stuff is crazy! lol Thanks for everything guys.


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Sep 23 2010, 03:21 PM~18644766
> *lol you all are crazy....This is a life change for sure, I was up from 2am till 430am last night with him because he wanted to stay awake....makes it real hard to get up a couple hours later. Plus Brittany is still not moving around a lot after all that. Im cleaning, washing cloths, doing dishs, taking care of Brittany, mowing grass, changing dipers, going to work....this stuff is crazy! lol Thanks for everything guys.
> *


JOSH----> :run: :run: :run: :wow:


----------



## 63hardtoprider (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rivman_@Sep 23 2010, 06:24 PM~18644791
> *JOSH----> :run:  :run:  :run:  :wow:
> *


Here's the REAL story. At first Josh was like  My son is here, then he went through a couple of emotions like :biggrin: :0 , after that Caleb came home and then a few nights he's laying in bed like this :wow: wide awake. Everybody is like :h5: Good job, bro we have a little Culver. Now after the poopie diapers, the throw up from the feedings, Josh is feeling like  :420: . After all this there is STILL NO :boink: for AT LEAST 6 weeks, so the stress is going to build unless he does a :ninja: :naughty: and goes to the "bathroom" for a while......


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 63hardtoprider_@Sep 23 2010, 03:58 PM~18645097
> *Here's the REAL story. At first Josh was like    My son is here, then he went through a couple of emotions like  :biggrin:  :0 , after that Caleb came home and then a few nights he's laying in bed like this  :wow: wide awake. Everybody is like  :h5: Good job, bro we have a little Culver. Now after the poopie diapers, the throw up from the feedings, Josh is feeling like    :420: .  After all this there is STILL NO  :boink: for AT LEAST 6 weeks, so the stress is going to build unless he does a  :ninja:  :naughty: and goes to the "bathroom" for a while......
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: 

DAMN, I LOVE YOUR STORIES!! :biggrin:


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: ....I have tears


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 63hardtoprider_@Sep 23 2010, 05:58 PM~18645097
> *Here's the REAL story. At first Josh was like    My son is here, then he went through a couple of emotions like  :biggrin:  :0 , after that Caleb came home and then a few nights he's laying in bed like this  :wow: wide awake. Everybody is like  :h5: Good job, bro we have a little Culver. Now after the poopie diapers, the throw up from the feedings, Josh is feeling like    :420: .  After all this there is STILL NO  :boink: for AT LEAST 6 weeks, so the stress is going to build unless he does a  :ninja:  :naughty: and goes to the "bathroom" for a while......
> *


Haahahahahahahahahahaha

And more 
Hahahahahahahahahahahah


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

Next month with no sleep he will be :banghead:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Sep 23 2010, 03:21 PM~18644766
> *lol you all are crazy....This is a life change for sure, I was up from 2am till 430am last night with him because he wanted to stay awake....makes it real hard to get up a couple hours later. Plus Brittany is still not moving around a lot after all that. Im cleaning, washing cloths, doing dishs, taking care of Brittany, mowing grass, changing dipers, going to work....this stuff is crazy! lol Thanks for everything guys.
> *


little man of the house, subconsciously taking over the fort :biggrin:


----------



## Team SMB FAB-LAB (Apr 8, 2002)

One of the greatest experiences in life! Let me add being the only bread winner with the world on your shoulders is a lot of stress. Its all worth it but your life will never be the same. Try working swing shifts, with diabetes, home school, house work, grass cutting, and college... Thank God for my wife! :wow:


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 63hardtoprider_@Sep 23 2010, 06:58 PM~18645097
> *Here's the REAL story. At first Josh was like    My son is here, then he went through a couple of emotions like  :biggrin:  :0 , after that Caleb came home and then a few nights he's laying in bed like this  :wow: wide awake. Everybody is like  :h5: Good job, bro we have a little Culver. Now after the poopie diapers, the throw up from the feedings, Josh is feeling like    :420: .  After all this there is STILL NO  :boink: for AT LEAST 6 weeks, so the stress is going to build unless he does a  :ninja:  :naughty: and goes to the "bathroom" for a while......
> *



wow....he painted us a flippin picture.....lmao!!!! :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 23 2010, 10:00 PM~18646729
> *little man of the house, subconsciously taking over the fort  :biggrin:
> *



NOMSAYIN!!!!!!!


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

TTT


----------



## nittygritty (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 63hardtoprider_@Sep 23 2010, 03:58 PM~18645097
> *Here's the REAL story. At first Josh was like    My son is here, then he went through a couple of emotions like  :biggrin:  :0 , after that Caleb came home and then a few nights he's laying in bed like this  :wow: wide awake. Everybody is like  :h5: Good job, bro we have a little Culver. Now after the poopie diapers, the throw up from the feedings, Josh is feeling like    :420: .  After all this there is STILL NO  :boink: for AT LEAST 6 weeks, so the stress is going to build unless he does a  :ninja:  :naughty: and goes to the "bathroom" for a while......
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## 63hardtoprider (Feb 8, 2008)

as baby grows, and new things start to take place Josh will be like  . After figuring out what to do and how to take care of it something new will happen such as explosive diarrhea poop, and everybody will be like :sprint: :barf:. Of course once all that is cleaned up and baby culver is like  all snuggled and asleep, Josh and family will be sitting back watching a movie :drama: Josh looks over and sees his significant other and gives her the ol' :naughty: but the response is :nono: not yet, hasn't been long enough. Josh is like :run: . Just shortly after Josh has to "go use the restroom" :ninja: .........


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 63hardtoprider_@Sep 27 2010, 09:14 PM~18678224
> *as baby grows, and new things start to take place Josh will be like   . After figuring out what to do and how to take care of it something new will happen such as explosive diarrhea poop, and everybody will be like  :sprint:  :barf:. Of course once all that is cleaned up and baby culver is like   all snuggled and asleep, Josh and family will be sitting back watching a movie  :drama: Josh looks over and sees his significant other and gives her the ol'  :naughty: but the response is  :nono: not yet, hasn't been long enough. Josh is like  :run: . Just shortly after Josh has to "go use the restroom" :ninja: .........
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 63hardtoprider_@Sep 27 2010, 11:14 PM~18678224
> *as baby grows, and new things start to take place Josh will be like   . After figuring out what to do and how to take care of it something new will happen such as explosive diarrhea poop, and everybody will be like  :sprint:  :barf:. Of course once all that is cleaned up and baby culver is like   all snuggled and asleep, Josh and family will be sitting back watching a movie  :drama: Josh looks over and sees his significant other and gives her the ol'  :naughty: but the response is  :nono: not yet, hasn't been long enough. Josh is like  :run: . Just shortly after Josh has to "go use the restroom" :ninja: .........
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

lee is creative with smileys......lol


----------



## 63hardtoprider (Feb 8, 2008)




----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 63hardtoprider_@Sep 29 2010, 02:57 PM~18694352
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

You're not right! :biggrin:


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

ttt


----------



## hoppinonu (Jan 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 63hardtoprider_@Sep 29 2010, 02:57 PM~18694352
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wtf :roflmao:


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

bump


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

New pics from Vegas show....in post your rides...sheck it out mayne  :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## 63hardtoprider (Feb 8, 2008)




----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

Paparazzi was hounding me n Dino :0 :biggrin:


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rivman_@Oct 11 2010, 01:00 AM~18780778
> *Paparazzi was hounding me n Dino :0  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


That was right when I walked up, weird lol. Nice meeting both of you guys!


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@Oct 11 2010, 11:15 AM~18783394
> *That was right when I walked up, weird lol.  Nice meeting both of you guys!
> *


Hahaha. Actually that was my girl w da camera :biggrin: 

Good meeting you too bro


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rivman_@Oct 10 2010, 11:00 PM~18780778
> *Paparazzi was hounding me n Dino :0  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


I think I see your gears turning.... :biggrin:


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Oct 11 2010, 01:30 PM~18784289
> *I think I see your gears turning.... :biggrin:
> *


Ooooooh yeaaaaaaa :biggrin:


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rivman_@Oct 11 2010, 02:00 AM~18780778
> *Paparazzi was hounding me n Dino :0  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

:wow: :biggrin:


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## KABEL (May 16, 2010)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Oct 16 2010, 06:47 PM~18829527
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :rofl: :biggrin:


----------



## 63hardtoprider (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Oct 16 2010, 09:47 PM~18829527
> *:biggrin:
> *


  :dunno: 






























 :ninja: :boink: :naughty: 
:biggrin:


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 63hardtoprider_@Oct 17 2010, 01:41 AM~18831647
> *  :dunno:
> :ninja:  :boink:  :naughty:
> :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## xxxxerb hancocc (May 22, 2010)

how much ta pinstripe a cutlass 2 door?


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by elca on ten switch_@Oct 18 2010, 02:33 AM~18839500
> *how much ta pinstripe a cutlass 2 door?
> *


what is it you are looking for? striping and leafing?


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

How's it going Josh? Getting any sleep yet?


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

sleep.... whats that?


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

Dude!

No calls, no texts, no PMs...

At least post some piiiix! :angry: 

Its not like your busy w a new baby or anything like that :biggrin:


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

Something my buddy Tommy is doing, check it out!
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=538551&st=260


----------



## Pepper69R (Nov 26, 2008)

Hey Josh, how are you, momma and little man doing?


----------



## kandykoatedkustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

thanks for all the help on the 57.


----------



## chrome me (Jun 29, 2010)

whats up im want to do some custom work on the top of my 01 towncar let me know brother. :thumbsup:


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pepper69R+Oct 21 2010, 04:09 PM~18873254-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Give me a call  502-648-4470/ Josh


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

to the top for my homie


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## 68rida (Dec 1, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

ttt for the boss


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by elca on ten switch_@Oct 18 2010, 02:33 AM~18839500
> *how much ta pinstripe a cutlass 2 door?
> *


what all you wanting done?


----------



## 3onthree (Feb 18, 2004)

do you do metal patch work too? my 63 needs a lot of the lower panels cut out and new metal welded in. the rockers really need attention too


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## Pepper69R (Nov 26, 2008)

:wave: :wave: Much Love to you and your family Josh. Since I don't have time to get on here much anymore I want to wish you and your family a very Happy Thanksgiving. 
And thank you again for what you did to the Indian. We still love the car. :yes:


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pepper69R_@Nov 10 2010, 07:54 AM~19032712
> *:wave:  :wave: Much Love to you and your family Josh. Since I don't have time to get on here much anymore I want to wish you and your family a very Happy Thanksgiving.
> And thank you again for what you did to the Indian. We still love the car. :yes:
> *


Thank you all very much for letting me do it, I hope I get to see it again befor you move to LV.....  After my trip LA next week, ill have some new knowledge for the next one we do.....  :0


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Nov 13 2010, 02:46 PM~19059909
> *Thank you all very much for letting me do it, I hope I get to see it again befor you move to LV.....   After my trip LA next week, ill have some new knowledge for the next one we do.....   :0
> *


 :0  :biggrin:


----------



## WrazedWrong (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Nov 13 2010, 02:46 PM~19059909
> *Thank you all very much for letting me do it, I hope I get to see it again befor you move to LV.....   After my trip LA next week, ill have some new knowledge for the next one we do.....   :0
> *


Can we use some of it on mine? :biggrin: 
Are you going to pick up any of those secret materials?
If so let me know if I need to bring you some cash?


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WrazedWrong_@Nov 16 2010, 05:56 PM~19085641
> *Can we use some of it on mine? :biggrin:
> Are you going to pick up any of those secret materials?
> If so let me know if I need to bring you some cash?
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Aug 21 2010, 07:34 PM~18371692
> *Some pic I took befor Marty picked it up....
> 
> 
> ...


there is so much sickness on this car. :wow:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

X2


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

I agree! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 63hardtoprider (Feb 8, 2008)

happy birthday!


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 63hardtoprider_@Nov 17 2010, 07:40 PM~19096307
> *happy birthday!
> *


 :0 :0 :0 

Really?

X2! :cheesy:


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

going to california


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Dino_@Nov 19 2010, 11:27 AM~19110789
> *going to california
> *


 :0 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## angel85lx (Sep 4, 2001)

what kind of primer is that?? it looks so wet.


> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Dec 15 2009, 08:05 PM~15993227
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by angel85lx_@Nov 20 2010, 03:46 PM~19118220
> *what kind of primer is that?? it looks so wet.
> *


Dimension (sherwin williams)


----------



## angel85lx (Sep 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Nov 20 2010, 04:37 PM~19119410
> *Dimension (sherwin williams)
> *


 what type of primer is it 2k?


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

Its called DP 840, made by dimentions. It dryes glossy like that, and sands real easy. So you could say it almost has a built in guide coat.


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

look at that million dollar smile


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

:cheesy:


----------



## Royalty (Nov 27, 2001)

Lot of talent in that pic, old and new. I know Josh is happy as a *** in a tree full dicks. :biggrin:


----------



## Royalty (Nov 27, 2001)

No **** of course.


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Royalty_@Nov 23 2010, 07:36 PM~19145426
> *Lot of talent in that pic, old and new.  I know Josh is happy as a *** in a tree full dicks. :biggrin:
> *


lol


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Royalty_@Nov 23 2010, 07:36 PM~19145426
> *Lot of talent in that pic, old and new.  I know Josh is happy as a *** in a tree full dicks. :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Royalty_@Nov 23 2010, 04:37 PM~19145437
> *No **** of course.
> *


Hahahhahahhahaaa!

Of course


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dino_@Nov 22 2010, 10:17 PM~19137316
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Seanzirrrraaa!


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@Nov 24 2010, 07:02 PM~19156111
> *Seanzirrrraaa!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

U asian? :biggrin:


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dino_@Nov 22 2010, 08:17 PM~19137316
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice! you guys don't even understand how cool that five days was! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Nov 24 2010, 11:07 PM~19158410
> *nice! you guys don't even understand how cool that five days was! :0  :biggrin:
> *


Waiting for the details... :uh: :biggrin: :cheesy:

HOPE U HAVE A GREAT THANKSGIVING!


----------



## Royalty (Nov 27, 2001)

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Nov 25 2010, 12:07 AM~19158410
> *nice! you guys don't even understand how cool that five days was! :0  :biggrin:
> *


Yeah I can't even imagine how many cool stories etc. were told. That is awesome you got a chance to do it. Happy T day mayne.


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@Nov 24 2010, 10:02 PM~19156111
> *Seanzirrrraaa!
> *



I hear he makes me look short .... Glad you had fun josh maybe you'll get your but in gear and build somthin lol


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

some pics from my trip to LA....

First stop right off the plane, on the way back from eating..

















then to "The Lot"... some of you guys will know what that is...









































then we stop by another place and checked out this ride...


----------



## Royalty (Nov 27, 2001)

Bout time mayne!! Keep em coming.


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

Cool pics mayne! :cheesy:


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

after some much needed rest the next day we went on the nickel tour..

The first stop was Coast airbrush, I could have stayed in this place all day...


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

Then off to Danny D's shop to hang with Danny and Zack.....








Saul, (My tour guide) Zack, and Danny
























These are the only pics of this car I feel comfortable showing....


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

After Saul left me at Danny's to fend for myself for 3 or 4 hours, my buddy Robert took me to a airbrush artist shop, this guy is awesome!.....


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

Then back to Danny's for a little while, lol..

















and then some more pics I don't feel comfortable showing.....lol...  

Then to my favorite spot in LA...








:biggrin:


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

Who wouldn't love to have all this in the garage...

































Then back to hang with Danny, Zack, and everybody else all day. Very very cool people.....








Getting our learn on....
















































Marv from NY...

















Jae Bueno and I,


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

GREAT PICS BRO!! :cheesy:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

awesome pics..lookslike you had a great time.. Did you learn alot?


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

GREAT PICS JOSH.YOU AND MARVIN ARE PROBABLY STILL CHEESIN AFTER THAT TRIP.


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

nice pics.. I love coast airbrush, thats my Toys''r''Us....


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by flaked85_@Dec 6 2010, 12:08 AM~19249417
> *GREAT PICS JOSH.YOU AND MARVIN ARE PROBABLY STILL CHEESIN AFTER THAT TRIP.
> *


YES THEY ARE...... :biggrin:


----------



## -ImpalaMike- (Mar 14, 2003)

cool pics Josh. I'm sure you learned a lot


----------



## IndividualsCC (Sep 16, 2002)

How you been Dream Maker!!! :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

Then to my favorite spot in LA...








:biggrin:
[/quote]

:werd:


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

> Then to my favorite spot in LA...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :werd:
[/quote]
Aren't u from JERSEY???

What u know about that? :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## Pepper69R (Nov 26, 2008)

> Then to my favorite spot in LA...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :werd:
[/quote]
:roflmao: :roflmao: Did you get a chance to have a burger there while you were in Vegas? We did. Twice


----------



## Pepper69R (Nov 26, 2008)

The first time it was straight from the airport to the closest In and Out :roflmao: I kid you not.


----------



## Pepper69R (Nov 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rivman_@Nov 24 2010, 07:49 PM~19156551
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> U asian? :biggrin:
> *


Dude? :biggrin: A matter of fact I am. :roflmao: :roflmao:  Play nice.


----------



## Pepper69R (Nov 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Dino_@Nov 22 2010, 08:17 PM~19137316
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: I know right. You can tell by the look on his face he was having a great time. :biggrin:


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

you two are crazy!


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

> :werd:


Aren't u from JERSEY???

What u know about that? :uh: :biggrin:
[/quote]
:biggrin:


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Dino_@Dec 9 2010, 07:57 AM~19281940
> *you two are crazy!
> *


Naw, I'm pretty normal. Howvere, she's kinda loopy :0 :uh:


----------



## Pepper69R (Nov 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Dino_@Dec 9 2010, 07:57 AM~19281940
> *you two are crazy!
> *


 :roflmao: :nono: Only one of us and that's Rivis job. I'm. . . . well Rivi knows. :rofl:


----------



## Pepper69R (Nov 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rivman_@Dec 10 2010, 06:59 AM~19290964
> *Naw, I'm pretty normal. Howvere, she's kinda loopy :0  :uh:
> *


 :0 Dude you are F A R. . . . from normal. I'm not loopy. I'm . . .what ? ? ? you know the word. :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

happy holidays fockers....


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Royalty_@Nov 23 2010, 04:36 PM~19145426
> *Lot of talent in that pic, old and new.  I know Josh is happy as a *** in a tree full dicks. :biggrin:
> *


LMAO!


----------



## Mr. 412 (Jul 29, 2006)




----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

Merry Christmas to you and your Family  :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Dec 25, 2010)

MAY YOU AND YOUR FAMILY HAVE A MERRY CHRISTMAS & A HAPPY NEW YEAR


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

Happy New Year!!! :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

im cant wait to see what happens to my tre with joshs's touch :biggrin:


----------



## WrazedWrong (Jun 26, 2006)

Happy New Year Josh


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Dec 5 2010, 05:42 PM~19246902
> *Who wouldn't love to have all this in the garage...
> 
> 
> ...


GOOD PICS HOMIE I RECOGNISE A 65 IN THE BACKGROUND


----------



## TKeeby79 (Sep 2, 2010)

Happy New Years Josh, its Terrance from NY. When we going back to Cali for some In & Out Burger or some BBQ @ Danny D's? LOL..


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

...Umm...so.... where is this painter guy??? :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

incognito......lol.


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Jan 5 2011, 08:36 PM~19515840
> *incognito......lol.
> *


I know right!

Somebody should remind him he still has a topic on here...and fans waiting for more pics :biggrin:


----------



## Mr. 412 (Jul 29, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Pepper69R (Nov 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rivman_@Jan 6 2011, 05:21 AM~19519164
> *I know right!
> 
> Somebody should remind him he still has a topic on here...and fans waiting for more pics :biggrin:
> *


 :happysad: It's ok. They will be worth the wait. He has a new playmate right now.  He's teaching him all the trade secrets :biggrin: We love you Josh.


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rivman_@Jan 6 2011, 05:21 AM~19519164
> *I know right!
> 
> Somebody should remind him he still has a topic on here...and fans waiting for more pics :biggrin:
> *



ill remind him when i drop my car off this week :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

baddest painter in the midwest for sure


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by indyzmosthated_@Jan 23 2011, 10:25 AM~19673308
> *ill remind him when i drop my car off this week :biggrin:
> *


 :0 ..What kinda car and what you getting done? :cheesy:


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Jan 23 2011, 10:52 AM~19673505
> *baddest painter in the midwest for sure
> *


Yeah, he's alright... for a white guy. :biggrin:


----------



## Royalty (Nov 27, 2001)

For a ginger. :biggrin: Where you been fool? Text you last week, no answer.


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

I hope this can hold you guys over till josh gets back to the internets.....lol....full time daddy and full time jobby job probably dont leave much time for him to play on the internets anymore.....i will let him know people are inquiring.


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

cant wait to see josh comes up with on my tre. dropped it off for him last night :biggrin:


----------



## Royalty (Nov 27, 2001)

pics or didn't happen :biggrin:


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)




----------



## Royalty (Nov 27, 2001)

:thumbsup:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS~317 (Oct 17, 2005)

Fellow ginger
:cheesy:


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by indyzmosthated_@Jan 27 2011, 06:27 PM~19716385
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Didn't know this was yours. Saw it in L'ville last year...like the color combo :thumbsup:


----------



## 7231981 (Feb 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by indyzmosthated_@Jan 27 2011, 06:27 PM~19716385
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this was one of the cleanest drops id seen in the ville .wish i could sale my hardtop an find a solid vert


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rivman+Jan 30 2011, 08:20 AM~19736089-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thanks, it has changed a little bit since you guys saw it last year. added a few more additions and finished up the trunk.


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

TTT FOR MY NINJA RED :biggrin:


----------



## Mr. 412 (Jul 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by flaked85_@Jan 30 2011, 07:47 PM~19738811
> *TTT FOR MY NINJA RED :biggrin:
> *


x412


----------



## 63hardtoprider (Feb 8, 2008)

Here you go Josh. I'm sure you have had customers like this


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 63hardtoprider_@Jan 30 2011, 08:42 PM~19741048
> *Here you go Josh. I'm sure you have had customers like this
> 
> 
> ...


 :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

What's up everybody, sorry I haven't been on here in a while. I'm crazy busy with everything right now. Trying to get everything back the way it should be and then I'll be back in play like usual. Going back to a full time job, closing up a shop, taking care of my 4 month old, and trying to do some strip jobs for Casper is killing me right now.


----------



## -ImpalaMike- (Mar 14, 2003)

Love your tre man. Saw it at the picnic


----------



## 63hardtoprider (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rivman_@Jan 30 2011, 11:16 PM~19741433
> *:rofl:  :rofl:
> *


Hey Rivman, congrats on the super secret pics in the new Lowrider magazine from Obsession Fest.


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 63hardtoprider_@Feb 2 2011, 02:29 PM~19768123
> *Hey Rivman, congrats on the super secret pics in the new Lowrider magazine from Obsession Fest.
> *


WASHOOTAWKIMBOUTWILLIS??


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by indyzmosthated_@Jan 27 2011, 07:27 PM~19716385
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## -ImpalaMike- (Mar 14, 2003)

bump


----------



## 63hardtoprider (Feb 8, 2008)

Here is the reason Josh has been busy the past week or so


----------



## TONY MONTANA (May 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 63hardtoprider_@Feb 21 2011, 12:50 PM~19923842
> *Here is the reason Josh has been busy the past week or so
> 
> 
> ...


the trunk looks awesome


----------



## Pepper69R (Nov 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 63hardtoprider_@Feb 21 2011, 12:50 PM~19923842
> *Here is the reason Josh has been busy the past week or so
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: WOW.... I just love his work don't you? :biggrin: :biggrin: I bet this is just part of what has been keeping him busy. I think the cute 4 month old has a lot to do with it too.  We love you Josh. :cheesy:


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

Can't wait for mine! :cheesy:


----------



## Pepper69R (Nov 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rivman_@Feb 21 2011, 05:42 PM~19926003
> *Can't wait for mine! :cheesy:
> *


 :0 I thought he was doing mine first.  Your's is the cadi. You member. :roflmao:


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Pepper69R_@Feb 28 2011, 12:20 PM~19980488
> *:0 I thought he was doing mine first.   Your's is the cadi. You member. :roflmao:
> *


 :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :biggrin:


----------



## Pepper69R (Nov 26, 2008)

:worship: :worship: Thanks guys for all your help setting the car up for the show. Much love to all of you that helped. We couldn't have done it without all the help. Thanks again.


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

TTT


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Mar 3 2011, 01:41 PM~20007537
> *TTT
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

Rivi pics. :cheesy:


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Mar 5 2011, 06:11 AM~20020615
> *Rivi pics.  :cheesy:
> *


Yeah, what he said!! :cheesy: :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

Please :happysad: :biggrin:


----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 63hardtoprider_@Feb 21 2011, 07:50 PM~19923842
> *Here is the reason Josh has been busy the past week or so
> 
> 
> ...


absolutely incredible, love it Josh!


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

:wave:


----------



## ROLLERZ_ONLY_KY (Sep 22, 2010)

Nice work homie :thumbsup:


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Mar 8 2011, 05:03 AM~20040508
> *:wave:
> *



...From: Bed bug capital of the US


:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 

I know where that is! :biggrin:


----------



## King Cutty (Mar 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Aug 25 2009, 11:30 AM~14875454
> *This is the car that I buit for myself, I dont own it anymore.
> 
> 
> ...


BAD ASS...


----------



## Mrpiercings (May 7, 2003)

Can you do a color close to this?


----------



## stiffy (Jul 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Dec 5 2010, 04:42 PM~19246902
> *Who wouldn't love to have all this in the garage...
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

:0


----------



## lowriders2choppers (Aug 1, 2003)

to z top.


----------



## Royalty (Nov 27, 2001)

> _Originally posted by timdog57+Mar 5 2011, 07:11 AM~20020615-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well we're waiting! :biggrin:


----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)




----------



## chrome me (Jun 29, 2010)

I see u doin your thing in Lowrider keep it up and keep repin the MIDWEST my dude :thumbsup:


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

Thanks for posting those Marv, and thanks for bumping my topic everybody. My time extra time is next to nothing anymore, it's really difficult for me to post anything. Hopfully soon I will get back to posting pics of what Iv been working on. You can check out my FB Page at Culver customs LLC @ Facebook.com


----------



## blackwidow88 (Mar 2, 2009)

were in ky r u guys @ im thinkin about ps my top in place of the rag i got on my 88 accord, i would appreciate sum inputfrm u guys, hit me up


----------



## alex75 (Jan 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 63hardtoprider_@Jan 30 2011, 07:42 PM~19741048
> *Here you go Josh. I'm sure you have had customers like this
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lowriders2choppers (Aug 1, 2003)

ttt.....


----------



## stevedidi (Feb 6, 2008)

anyone know if this is a kandy colour ? can someone help me thanks


----------



## stevedidi (Feb 6, 2008)

this one too thanks


----------



## King Cutty (Mar 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Aug 25 2009, 11:30 AM~14875454
> *This is the car that I buit for myself, I dont own it anymore.
> 
> 
> ...


THATS CLEAN...


----------



## King Cutty (Mar 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rivman_@Aug 19 2010, 10:19 PM~18358566
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Mrpiercings (May 7, 2003)

Great Work... now make me a deal so I can get both my 75's painted before Derby 2012...lol


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

TTT


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)




----------



## SANxPLAYERSxDIEGO (Oct 1, 2007)

Whats the price to fully paint a 90 lincoln candy apple red...


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

sup josh,keep up the badass work homie.


----------



## xxxxerb hancocc (May 22, 2010)

~~RED~~ said:


> I have been in the auto industry since I was 14 years old. I have worked at dealerships since I was 16 years. I am 26 now and I quit doing body repair almost two years ago to start my own business doing custom work. I have actually been working on custom cars with my dad and friends as long as I can remember, but I just started doing it on my own two years ago. I do Pinstriping, leafing, custom paint work, full color change, full frame off restorations. I prefer to work in my own space but I am willing to travel.pm me how much ta come ta clinton,ky?42031 83 cutlass full color change.
> 
> This is my work, feel free to comment.


 how much ta come to 42031 of clinton,ky? full color change ta lime green from white.im all ready sanding it down so if you will just pm me


----------



## steadydippin (Mar 28, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## FoxCustom (May 12, 2008)

Awesome work :thumbsup:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)




----------



## 63 Pimpala (Apr 16, 2005)




----------



## jugador63777 (Nov 9, 2006)

have u done a 63 impala conversion from hardtop to convertible


----------



## lowriders2choppers (Aug 1, 2003)

TTMT...


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

TTT!!!


----------

